# Try To Explain Your Salvia Trip!!!



## Purple Hayze (Aug 8, 2007)

hey dudes,
I know how when people come down from a salvia trip they stumble to try and explain their journey and i think if you have time to think its easier to explain it by posting it up after a couple days so post your trip here so that the few people who have never done it can get an idea even though the trip is all based of the person but at least it will give them some comfert and most of us a laugh based on you explanasion hhaha...


----------



## lynchburgball (Aug 8, 2007)

smoking salvia is a shorter version of hell.


----------



## Aeroguy (Aug 8, 2007)

lynchburgball said:


> smoking salvia is a shorter version of hell.


True. That aside, my salvia trip _*can*_ be explained...but words fail to do any trip justice, as we all know. Anyway, I used to be big into salvia. I ordered an ounce by mail about five(?) years ago, and it was strong! Maybe the fact that I weighed about 115lbs at the time influence the percieved strength, but who knows? but hey, I digress. One of my trips, in a nutshell is this: I took about three hits in quick succession, holding each for about 20-30 seconds. After the third hit, it *HIT* me! I got the whole sha-bang, sweating like a fat kid playing dodgeball, feeling like a schitzophrenic, and losing all normal perceptions in favor of much stranger ones. Basically, percieved reality appeared to be dripping in much the same way that a slow-motion water drop looks like hitting a pond. As this was happening, I heard the voices of my immediate family coming accros to me from what I'm sure must have been the end of time (or reality), so I suppose that, in a sense, my consciousness trancended all barriers of time and visual perceptions. I won't tell you what they said, but I KNOW it had to either be them, or my own brain recreating their personalities so well that I couldn't tell the difference. It was so fucking crazy, I can't put it into words (any words I use to portray this experience obviously make it appear shoddy in contrast to the real thing), but the failure to convey these truths as they were seems to be the essence of a true trancendental hallucinogenic experience anyway. But what Lynch said in one sentence basically encapsulates the whole thing for me. Peace


----------



## RaoulDuke (Aug 8, 2007)

Maybe hell. I would compare it as similar to the time I had a bad acid trip. Whoever smokes salvia for pleasure must be generally psychotic in the first place. I never got further than completely ghosting two huge gross bong hits before it hits me and I fumble to put the piece down. Next thing you know I am covered in sweat. I stand up fast to go get some air which intensifies the shitty freak out. I reach for a cold beer to snap out of it. Maybe its like coming down off a hard trip where you try your hardest to redefine reality. One time I was watching a snow board video and I almost lost it. Another time I thought I was in The Simpsons as I was watching it.


----------



## Salvia (Aug 9, 2007)

It was scary, I've only done it once and it felt like my spirit was being taken from my body to some other place and I couldnt move that well.


----------



## mastermind (Aug 11, 2007)

Today 8-11-07, I visited a place known as astral space. I had smoked somesalvia with a friend. He took his hit and felt nothing so he said. Butthen I took my hit and soon after holding it I left what I know asphysical self and then this place id like to refer to as vast emptiness. Iwas there with my fried in though rather than person. I had came torealize that " it seemed to be we are not as we appear to are self's.Witch is more of a type of virtual reality." We are a whole as one biggerentity. While I was out of body everything had melted away but what Icouldn't physical see which I remember as my face. Soon I began to realizethat the world, as we know it has Meany paths. It was like I could chooseone and leave this one. But I was afraid, I think that if I left this onethere would be no return and my physical self would "die" in a sense.There was another voice with me that was not friend or in the room with usand my friend was explaining us to it... It asked if this was his firsttime and my friend answered with no, we did it the other night. The nightbefore I had a similar experience but I didn't explore it as far. Thistime I explored to a point where I believe I was close to no return. Isoon pull my self back. This was one of my longer explorations. It wasover a half hour. Which seemed to be hours and hours. I see that us as onelarge lone entity making millions of consciousnesses, and at the same timemaking us smarter generation by generation. I guess this would be a way tokeep busy in a vast emptiness. I also see why mankind as we know it, theiris dajavu and physic's. I feel if we learn too much on this astral spacethat we may be in for are doom also know as the last day or judgment day!The feeling I got during this episode was similar to swimming onsandpaper, or being poked with needles all over, but in a dull sense. Alsowhen I was pulling back I was sweating all over profusely.


----------



## stubbbone (Aug 12, 2007)

Every once in a while I take a hit, mind you, a hit of salvia, out of a one hitter, I use 10x and I get a different feeling each time, but so far never bad, when dealing with this kind of substance you have to be in the right mind set, and dont take 3 bong hits cause thats is way too much. If it does not kick in, wait about an hour or so and take another, it will kick in, and you wont be losing it by taking too much at once. would you take 3 hits of acid if you did not know how strong it was? hmm. this is a very strange substance and should not be taken without forethought, be sure you are not alone (but not in a crowd either) one other person is preferred to watch over you. It has great miind opening powers and does not leave you with a hangover feeling afterwards, rather I feel refreshed after it, but not like I want to take another hit to get back there. I dont even fill the one hitter all the way, as a fully packed one is still too much. Anyway this is not for everyone, used to trip acid a lot some 20 years ago, this gets me a similar feeling without loosing a whole weekend and brain tissue to get there. Please do not abuse this substance, it is way too powerful to play with. Just my thoughts.


----------



## guhman2002 (Aug 25, 2007)

Regular Nintendo Mario Brothers... Thats what your life turns into for a short period of time.


----------



## bubonicchronic (Aug 25, 2007)

Salvia, well my friend bought a GRAM. iono how much it was. but it had a chart and purple was the most potent. and supposidly not sold in stores. we smoked the whole thing on top of bowls and straight through a bong and he ended up puking and hating it. I felt nothing but high. that shit is week. but then again i have experianced cabenzie trips. hahaha


----------



## bubonicchronic (Aug 25, 2007)

it tastes shitty also. if I may inquire.


----------



## ablazed blunt (Aug 25, 2007)

Aeroguy said:


> True. That aside, my salvia trip _*can*_ be explained...but words fail to do any trip justice, as we all know. Anyway, I used to be big into salvia. *I ordered an ounce by mail about five(?) years ago*,



What do you mean you got it in the mail..? You buy it off a website or something??? If you did then do you know what website it was??? I know it was five years ago but yeah... Just thought I would ask...

peace,


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 25, 2007)

you can buy salvia on alot of web sites even ebay.Its legal in all but 8 states.Id have to say ti depends on if you use salvia leaves or extract oil.Let me dip this blunt real quick ..hold on...Ok well Im back I prefer 60x oil rather then smoking the leaves. The leaves tatse like what fish food flakes smell like.Not good. I like to dip joints or blunt in the oil or actually just a drop on it.With the regualr leaves you get this almost tunnel type of vision feeling and a weird effect in your ears where you can hear fine just sounds messed up.The leaves last maybe 2 minutes up to 5 depending how much you smoke. I mix a joint amount in with a blunt of primo ganja and take off.Now the extract oil 60x is just crazy its like if you wanted to see the spirti gods this is the train thats taking you there.I tend to have a baby sitter when using the oil at this strength.Its kind of an acid meets ex meets non reality. It starts with a little warm flesh feeling that is kind of nice but then progresses quickly.I have the feeling of like my cheeks are sliding down off my face.Doesnt hurt but feels like the skin is liquid and hanging loose.You get a blast of color shots like cones and stars in your eyes like if you close your eyes real tight then rub them then pop your eyes open that feeling or look but your very light then heavy.My hands feel heavy like big gorilla paws or giant melons on the ends of my arms.You get that panicy feeling then a scared tranquil feeling as you come back almost as if your scared that you might be stuck like this but then you come to terms that the roller coaster ride is winding down. Its intense.I think I compare it to a less visual peyote expirence maybe with some shrooms for a chaser.Fun but scarey.Use in moderation as daily use can cause brain damage.


----------



## bubonicchronic (Aug 25, 2007)

Its Legel For A Reason People................ Nothing Special....................


----------



## stubbbone (Aug 26, 2007)

bubonicchronic said:


> Its Legel For A Reason People................ Nothing Special....................


if you take a decent hit of some 10-20x and kold it in for at least 30 seconds you will find it to be something special, more visuals and out of body experiances than lsd, but you are back to reality in 5-10 minutes. And it will soon be illegal in more states come the first of the year when legislation go into effect.


----------



## Schiffty (Aug 26, 2007)

I was working out of town the first time i did salvia. I used a little one-hitter bat and smoked two little puffs, then i hit it hard and held it in...............i stood up and closed the windows. Then i sat down and its like i lost perception of a dimension, (like going from 3-d to 2-dimensional. or maybe it was bumped up to perception of an extraneous dimension i normally can't access. The easiest way to explain it was that i felt like a cell in a large organism. Like a tiny lego in the universe. Salvia is weird. I can't say i like it, but i feel there is something to be learned every time.


----------



## Purple Hayze (Aug 27, 2007)

i have yet to do 20x but i ordered it just now and is it less, same or more intense then an acid trip cuz iv herd ppl say more less and its a completely different type of trip but tell me if you liked it more.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Aug 27, 2007)

like a bad mushroom high


----------



## Schiffty (Aug 28, 2007)

Say you compare it to an acid trip... Ok, then it is like stepping into the peak of the acid trip. You really don't comprehend what is happening untill you are already coming down (which is in about 5 minutes) At which point i will take a hit of bud, then maybe hit the salvia again. Usually not. But rarely i will, and i don't notice any kind of tolerance with repeated use in a 24 hour period (unlike other psychedelics)


----------



## bubonicchronic (Aug 28, 2007)

I did the most potent their was, 1 gram within 10 minutes. nonstop smoking it, straight through a pipe. I didnt want to mix weed with it because it would take away the effects of the salvia. and I disagree with all of you. It made me feel a lil high. thats it. my friend puked and he didnt like it. but neither of us tripped on it, but we have experianced cabenzie trips...

salvia is not that great.
sorry people.

its nothing like a mushroom or acid trip. anyone who has did a reasonable amount of the two will know exactly were I am coming from.


----------



## bubonicchronic (Aug 28, 2007)

The box was purple


----------



## bubonicchronic (Aug 28, 2007)

This was the shit right here.


----------



## stubbbone (Aug 28, 2007)

my friend and his buddy had some similar bought at a headshop, and he told me the same thing. I told him I had some and he said oh I di that before, and nothing happened (with supposed 40 x), I told him this 10x will blow his mind, he didn't believe me and I had to convinve him. He took 2 small one hitters of 10x and within 30 seconds was stuck to the couch on a carnival ride. He explained it like he was out of his body spinning around the room and as I was talking to him I would fade in and out as he passed by me. after it was over, I asked him what he thought and his exact words were "give me time to think about what just happened". So just because something is packaged pretty and say 40x does not mean it is, the 40 x I got puts you into a nowwhere land that I dont like, ut scares me so i stick with 10x every once in a while more like every 2-3 months I try it. The shameful thing is you prob spent a lot on that, when you can get an ounce of really good 10x for just over a hundred bucks and it will last for years. sorry this happened to your friend from garbage, salvia should simply smell like strong sage, and not make you sick, I have never heard of it tasting that bad as to make one sick. Amd a whole gram between 2, that would create a nightmarish effect that I would not want to see, the amount of 10x (that is made correctly) to get great visuals is about 1/10 of a gram. 2 small one hits is all it takes. Also when smokking it you must keep a good lighter on it full time until its cashed (as it has a high vaporizing tempature) and must hold what you get in for at least 30 seconds. So if you passed it in a bowl, and lit it one time you may not get the same effect, thats why mixing it in with a joint would not create the same effect more like a strange high.


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Aug 31, 2007)

bubonicchronic said:


> Salvia, well my friend bought a GRAM. iono how much it was. but it had a chart and purple was the most potent. and supposidly not sold in stores. we smoked the whole thing on top of bowls and straight through a bong and he ended up puking and hating it. I felt nothing but high. that shit is week. but then again i have experianced cabenzie trips. hahaha


What you smoked was not salvia divanorum. What you smoked was salvia, but it was sage. Common garden sage.

A lot of morally bankrupt businesses are trying to dupe people by selling them some purple sage as salvia divinorum, calling it strains like "Purple Madness" or "Purple Spirit". This will not do anything but make you feel ill and a bit out of it. All of the varities of the hallucinogenic plant, Saliva Divinorum, are well documented (because there are only a handful of them). None of them are purple. 

~Ethno


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 31, 2007)

it gave me a headache


----------



## stubbbone (Sep 1, 2007)

Ethnobotanist said:


> What you smoked was not salvia divanorum. What you smoked was salvia, but it was sage. Common garden sage.
> 
> A lot of morally bankrupt businesses are trying to dupe people by selling them some purple sage as salvia divinorum, calling it strains like "Purple Madness" or "Purple Spirit". This will not do anything but make you feel ill and a bit out of it. All of the varities of the hallucinogenic plant, Saliva Divinorum, are well documented (because there are only a handful of them). None of them are purple.
> 
> ~Ethno


I thought there was only one from the Oaxacan Mountains in mexico, the one that Albert Hoffman was checking out in the 60's only to fall short of findiing out how it works, but indeed it does. I never got a headache from it, in fact I usually feel better then before, and it does not taste that bad. I agree purples are not the same variety that that contain salvium A in enough quanity to do anything. But thanks will be looking for those other varieties, which is the strongest?


----------



## polypterus (Sep 1, 2007)

tried salvia once- never again. it was just like losing ten minutes of my life, literally looked at the clock took a hit and next thing i know its 10 min later and i have no perception of where the time went. i didnt like it at all.


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Sep 1, 2007)

bubonicchronic said:


> I did the most potent their was, 1 gram within 10 minutes. nonstop smoking it, straight through a pipe. I didnt want to mix weed with it because it would take away the effects of the salvia. and I disagree with all of you. It made me feel a lil high. thats it. my friend puked and he didnt like it. but neither of us tripped on it, but we have experianced cabenzie trips...
> 
> salvia is not that great.
> sorry people.
> ...


1 gram is not that much. Especially of whole leaf. Buy some 60x, smoke a gram of that, and then come back and tell us you just "got high". Actually, don't... That's entirely too much for one person. 

Who knows... you may have some tolerance to it. But leaf does not contain much salvia per leaf, my friend. I assure you that Salvia can and does take people to a different world. What most people have access to on the open market, however, is usually relatively old and weak. That's why standardised extracts are so popular... and expensive.

~Ethno


----------



## foily (Sep 2, 2007)

yeah man you must have not smoked the real stuff because as you can certianly read, EVERYONE here that has smoked it besides you has felt something CRAZY... to say the least


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Sep 2, 2007)

stubbbone said:


> I thought there was only one from the Oaxacan Mountains in mexico, the one that Albert Hoffman was checking out in the 60's only to fall short of findiing out how it works, but indeed it does. I never got a headache from it, in fact I usually feel better then before, and it does not taste that bad. I agree purples are not the same variety that that contain salvium A in enough quanity to do anything. But thanks will be looking for those other varieties, which is the strongest?


Umm... So far as I know, there is no concensus on the strongest strain. The "Hofmann clone" is the most widespread, with the "Blosser/Palatable clone" being the second most widespread. Nearly every commercial variety one might find comes from these two "strains", though phenotypes vary. And you're absolutely right; the "Hofmann" type are descended from the original clone he and Wasson took; they failed to isolate the active component. The second clone, which is supposed to taste a little less bitter, is the variety from which I believe Salvinorin-A was finally isolated in 1982. Most of the other varieties have come from seeds obtained either by Daniel Siebert from his crop, though other ethnobotanists have successfully been able to produce seeds and germinate them, whether intentionally or by accident. It's nearly impossible to do either way. The phenotypes vary so wildly for Salvia Divinorum that's it's difficult to ascertain which ones are the most active. Home growers, not commercial growers, are the ones that bring some stability to the genetics. So you'd have to proverbally "peek" into their growrooms. Of the two commercial strains, they are reputed to have approximately the same level of psychoactivity, however. This varies more depending on the environment it was grown in.

Salvia is "sage", a member of the mint family; Salvia Divinorum is but one subspecies. Others include "white sage" (salvia apiana) which has been burned by people for ceremonial purposes for centuries. There are numerous other varieties that are bred for the flowers, being used as accents in gardens. Most varieties of sage are suspected of having some psychoactivity, but from minute amounts of yet unidentified compounds (probably alkaloids) that are unrelated to Salvinorin-A or Salvinorin-B. However, like I said, none of these have been identified or isolated, and all reports of psychoactivity are uncomfirmed and anecdotal. "Intoxicating Mint", or Lagochilus inebrians, while not a salvia species, is one of the few other confirmed members of the mint family that are psychoactive.

Wish I could help you out more... The information on which strains are the most psychoactive just isn't available; even if it was, I'm sure such reports would be unsubstantiated. If you grow, I would suggest growing a few varieties and seeing which one works best for you. If you need help getting your hands on some of the rarer varieties, send a PM my way.

~Ethno


----------



## Vermilion (Sep 4, 2007)

I tried salvia 40x for the first time 2 weeks ago. I was extremely nervous because I had some stressful things on my mind and didnt want to get a bad trip. I had my buddy try it first. So we loaded up a small amount, about the size of a common pipe screen. My friend started saying "whoa....WHOA!!!!! WHAT THE FUCK THE WALLS ARE MOVING AWAY FROM ME" and then he layed on the bed in a tranced state.

Immediately after he layed down I loaded up a small bowl and toked it. It felt as if my skin was sandpaper. Everything was moving sideways and this buzzing sensation was all over my body. No hallucinations yet. So I thought "man that sucked balls, not even worth the 40 bucks. but still fun."

Later on throughout the day I tried 3 more times cautiously upping the dose each time. The 4th time is when it literally, blew the shit out of my mind. It was about 2am and me and my friends were trying to sleep. So one of us says "lets smoke some more salvia." Immediately followed by a "yeahhhhhh dude." So I loaded up a big ass bowl of the shit, like to the brim of the slide. And I toked.

So I layed down and let it take its course. And all of the sudden, reality was a blur. My room seemed to be stretching forward. Then I completely forgot i even smoked salvia. I had a vision of the future I was at the mall with my friends and the song "stupid mother fucker" by mindless self indulgance was playing on the intercom (we were actually just listening to it on the computer) Theres this part in that song where theres a 3 second pause. and right when that happened the fabric of time and space started to rip right there in the mall. Everyone was frozen in time and I was freaking out. My friend said I stood up and screamed "where am i at!" (that part I actually remembered)

This is where I started to remember that I smoked salvia. I was still tripping my ass off but I was aware of it now. It felt like an eternity and I was trying to keep a mental log of what I was seeing. But once the trip ended, I couldnt remember much.

Suddenly I snapped back to reality. But it was more like half reality, half salvia trip. I could feel my soul trying to leave my body but I fought it. My room was part of a mosaic of thousands of other rooms and my vision slowly zoomed in on my room. Kind of like when you search for a place on google earth and it zooms in on the location. That was what it was like, except think of the earth as a big mosaic of rooms. 

I think there was a time in the trip where I was out of my body looking at myself from the clouds. I know for a fact a shit load of things happened in the trip but I can't remember any of them except the ones listed.

It was totally mind blowing, mind boggling and incredibly twisted thing I ever experienced in my life. I tried to explain it to my friends, but they didnt seem to care. If it happened to them too they would be the same as me, excited and with a blown mind. 

Salvia definitely isn't for the faint of heart. Don't EVER underestimate the power of this substance. I haven't tried shrooms or acid before. Only weed. And that is what I think led up to my obsessive talking about the trip. Truely incredible.


----------



## Vermilion (Sep 4, 2007)

I get why its called salvia "divinorum." Divinorum means divination, or seeing the future. Which is exactly what happened to me.


----------



## mastermind (Sep 5, 2007)

Good answer. I'd say, What 85% of people get an OBE or visit the sandpaper world, feel everything go 2D. But has any one herd the collective voices/thoughts of friends and others around you. Or mabe then agin your hit is light and just have your vision go to fuzzy TV... So who thinks we always live in somewhat of a virtual Reality, Just keeping everyone entertained or mabe just a larger being? "divinorum,""divination".A seer.. I am one of those people try to see thing in multiple perspectives. Science, Virtue-Supernatural, Practice of the Holy Spirit. So in other words i have my own beliefs and disbeliefs on all of those subjects. i'v tried salvia a lot. i'v become a blanket, to visiting the Astral Realm, to just flying OBE "Out Of Body" seeing myself lying there and leaving to places near and far. Going to the edge of a different reality. Just chilling in the fuzz world. I'v been just lying there with my eyes shut and talking to friends miles away. And then there was a time where i explored and trained into my trip to where i was gone for over 45 min, till i decided to come back! 
https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/22336-try-explain-your-salvia-trip.html#post235658 <<<<<<< Check This trip.

Smoke It Up, Be Safe, Relax, Explore and Have Fun In The Divin Nation! 
[email protected]


----------



## Schiffty (Sep 6, 2007)

+Rep Mastermind.

ever read any carlos castenada?


----------



## mastermind (Sep 6, 2007)

Schiffty said:


> ever read any carlos castenada?


No never why what does he talk about? This is all personal Opinion!


----------



## shunkan (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah burnt it last week, 1st time 20x. wow. i took one hard toke off the bong, put my feet up and that was it, bam i was somewhere else. like some have said, everything went 2d, and at some point i decided to lay on the floor. thats when the fun began, felt like i was riding inside a huge ball pressed against the outer wall, only the wall of the ball was made of huge amounts of other people. crazy, but that was the cool part. coming back was wild. felt like i was ripping my soul away from some energy that wanted me to remain, got a little freaky pulling myself back to reality. felt like i had been reset and was rebooting. little scary at the time, but cool to think about later. defintiely not for the faint hearted. the really weird thing was i could have sworn that a large amount of time passed, but it was more like 10 minutes start to finish. i'll be waiting a while before i visit this way again.........but i know i'll do it again sometime.


----------



## IntheTuk (Sep 6, 2007)

Ive taken mushrooms about a dozen times and ive taken lsd once. I cannot compare salvia to either of them. Salvia is just weird. Anyway when i bought the salvia it said it was 80x and a gram cost me $60. I loaded about 1/3 of the gram into a bong on top of some bud. Everyone had told me that you had to smoke it in the dark to feel the effects so i went in the bathroom and turned off the lights. I hit it 3 times to clear the bowl and by the way salvia tastes like fish food smells. Gross. So after the third hit i felt it coming on strong and i dont even know why but i ran out of the bathroom so fast. I sprinted by my friend handing him the bong as if it were a relay race and continued outside. I made it about 30 feet out the door before i collapsed in my buddies front yard. I rolled on my back and laughed harder then i have ever laughed. It went on for like ten minutes too of me just in tears laughing. The thing i remember most clearly is my friend standing over me saying "No way in hell im smoking that shit. Youve lost your fucking mind." I didnt get any hallucinations, but i definately "Lost my fucking mind".


----------



## stubbbone (Sep 7, 2007)

IntheTuk said:


> Ive taken mushrooms about a dozen times and ive taken lsd once. I cannot compare salvia to either of them. Salvia is just weird. Anyway when i bought the salvia it said it was 80x and a gram cost me $60. I loaded about 1/3 of the gram into a bong on top of some bud. Everyone had told me that you had to smoke it in the dark to feel the effects so i went in the bathroom and turned off the lights. I hit it 3 times to clear the bowl and by the way salvia tastes like fish food smells. Gross. So after the third hit i felt it coming on strong and i dont even know why but i ran out of the bathroom so fast. I sprinted by my friend handing him the bong as if it were a relay race and continued outside. I made it about 30 feet out the door before i collapsed in my buddies front yard. I rolled on my back and laughed harder then i have ever laughed. It went on for like ten minutes too of me just in tears laughing. The thing i remember most clearly is my friend standing over me saying "No way in hell im smoking that shit. Youve lost your fucking mind." I didnt get any hallucinations, but i definately "Lost my fucking mind".


I would not touch anything that says its 80x, if it were you definitly would have seen halucinations, I stick with 10x take one hit and get very vivid ones, and so does everyone I have done it with. true 80x would have put you into another world. sound like you had salvia but as many have said here, probably was not 80x. Many sellers label them wrong, your best bet find a good suppplier online and order a good quanity and ssave much money, the last time I got some I got 2 oz of 10x standardized in glass one gram glass vials for 230 bucks, now that quanity will probably last me a lifetime as salvia if stored properly has an indefinate shelf life, and like I said a one hitter lightly packed produces intnse halcinations which last about 5-7 minutes.


----------



## smokincowboy (Sep 7, 2007)

I have to admit the only time I've done Salvia it had little effect on me. It was raw leaf though out of a bong. It wasn't an extract oil or any kind of 10x, etc. Are most of you guys using the concentrated extracts?

I have however had a good trip on Absinthe, though. Totally legal to own, but you have to buy it from overseas people. I found a place where you can get it ranging from reasonable prices to higher-end stuff. 
denofdesire.net
You may have to scroll to the bottom to check out the link to the site, but the homepage has some link to other cool stuff.


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Sep 9, 2007)

IntheTuk said:


> Ive taken mushrooms about a dozen times and ive taken lsd once. I cannot compare salvia to either of them. Salvia is just weird. Anyway when i bought the salvia it said it was 80x and a gram cost me $60. I loaded about 1/3 of the gram into a bong on top of some bud. Everyone had told me that you had to smoke it in the dark to feel the effects so i went in the bathroom and turned off the lights. I hit it 3 times to clear the bowl and by the way salvia tastes like fish food smells. Gross. So after the third hit i felt it coming on strong and i dont even know why but i ran out of the bathroom so fast. I sprinted by my friend handing him the bong as if it were a relay race and continued outside. I made it about 30 feet out the door before i collapsed in my buddies front yard. I rolled on my back and laughed harder then i have ever laughed. It went on for like ten minutes too of me just in tears laughing. The thing i remember most clearly is my friend standing over me saying "No way in hell im smoking that shit. Youve lost your fucking mind." I didnt get any hallucinations, but i definately "Lost my fucking mind".


Ha. You definately had an experience, my friend. You may have just taken WAY too much of it to remember what was happening while you were rolling on the ground and laughing. Hold the hit, inhale again, and take as much as you can. It sort of sounds like a weak salvia trip, but the fact that you actually left your setting makes it sound as if there was more going on then you were aware of at that time.

~Ethno


----------



## bioterror23 (Sep 10, 2007)

Salvia, oh man that bring forth so many insane jabberings. I remember smoking it in my room the first time, i thought my mind had left, i thought i was going to get locked up and put away forever. then i started to talk to my blanket and it talked me down. the second time i talked to my tv, and the third time, me and two of my buddies smoked it and basically laughed at each other to the point of slobbering on ourselves. needles to say, it was a long day.


----------



## HippieMan (Sep 10, 2007)

I could be considered a crazy person.

About three weeks ago I took a trip to Penzence, England where I learned about drugs first-hand and from first-hand-experience. Lol. It just so happens that my older cousin is a 70's surfer and drug dealer. Prior to my events in England I had no drug experience what-so-ever, and after recently turning 18 I was on my way to being the least experienced adult ever.

After visiting England, everything changed. My personality changed. My interests changed. Everything known to me changed, and for the better.

At first it just started with green. Lots and lots of green. Little baggies going around everyday then bigger and bigger baggies, until my cousin and his mates and I were smoking quarters by the nights. Then came the other drugs. For me, it was like going from the strongest to the weakest. I tried K (magic K/Angel dust), taking three snorts in four nights, then came Cocaine which didn't give me much of a buzz. Unfortunately for me England has seasons and there were no Magic Mushrooms in season, or X in common slang. There was a drug that was similiar to it, my cousin said, told me of a root called "Salvia Divinorum" and I immediately hooked.

We went to the shop and picked up the strongest that the shop had. It was 20x Salvia Divinorum. Although maybe only a gram or two he told me that this stuff was stronger than anything he had tried, and he had only tried the normal stuff. He told me that his trip was like he had fallen into a slab of film, like in the movie theatre's, and was pressed to the ground and couldn't get up, that he felt his way around for the next 5 minutes and after that, he knew that he was going to be the craziest man of the millenium.

I couldn't wait to try it. He pulled out a nice foot-long, crystal clear with black stripes bong and threw in a huge, nozzle-level hit. It was my first hit, ever. Just before it too I had lit up a nice sized shotty. I held that lighter and I looked down into the crisp, fish food-like black and brown bowl, then hovered the flame until it turned a cherry red.. and Inhaled.

The way I had done it, my cousin and his girlfriend just couldn't help but giggle, waiting for the onslaught to come..
Seven.. Six.. Five.. I could see the numbers floating before me, then it hit me. Everything turned black and for a moment I felt like I had been there for a thousand years. Then as sudden as the blackness had crept it illuminated the room for me, except I was looking at it from overhead and it was like I was looking through a looking glass, everything was distorted. I tried to tilt my head back and my breathing quickened and seemed to catch in my throat, for as I looked back the wall behind me projected outward and I was staring down into the room below, the living room, and for a split second, which seemed to last for hours, everything I looked at zoomed in by 5000x and revealed a crystal clear image of the room, of the people in the room, until I was looking at a million different rooms that were all the same, but at the same time only looking at one room.

Then it was over. I came back and stared blankly, trying to figure out what to say as my cousin and then his friend and his girlfriend began to ask me questions "What did you see?" "How did it feel?". I tried for a good 20 minutes but in the end all I could say was "It was amazing."

Well, that's my experience.


----------



## Godsp33d (Sep 11, 2007)

I smoked an entire 10X extract vial to myself once. Didn't feel shit--except a really bad taste in my mouth, and I was disoriented like a muthafucka. I know I shouldn't judge it on the first time, but;

Fuck salvia. 

I'd rather slam my dick in the oven door a few times.


----------



## RonJeezy (Sep 15, 2007)

I bought some x13 yesterday, it was insane. I sat out on the balcony to do it, and watched the waves. all I can remember... is sweating, feeling like there was no gravity... seeing the ocean bump up and down, and it only lasted for about 10 minutes.


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Sep 15, 2007)

I've tried it, but I think the stuff I got was basically some BS. I maybe got a little sweaty and felt a little disorientated, a little gravity loss feeling, for maybe 10 minutes.
It's just not worth the money.
Go steal some Coricidin Cold and cough's, and eat 10. Same effect I felt x 50, for like 4 hours.


----------



## LegalizePhx (Sep 24, 2007)

Because it's legal my buddies and i taped all of our tripping experienced on video. There is no way to describe it because its all in your head. Everyone is different so it hits them differently. 


Friends of mine who don't do mind altering substances have asked me what tripping on mushrooms feels like. I tell them straight up, that i can't explain it to them and they would have to feel it to know what it is like. 

Anyways Saliva, i had orange christmas lights flashing on the outline of my hand and legs, and a girl friend of mine walked into my dorm room right as i took my hit, so all that existed in my world was darkness, this girl named sarah, my christmas light hands, and a bed post. I don't remember much else except not moving from my bed for like 10 minutes and being scared for some reason that falling off my bed would be falling to my death. I remember trying to like grip really hard onto the bed. 

I asked when i came back to reality if i had just tripped out because i had no idea why everyone in the room was laughing at me.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 7, 2007)

i can never talk on it. i always feel stupid. like im tryng to express something during the fact but can't. laugh laugh laugh.. this is pepsi not coca cola!! laugh laugh laugh.. 

yeah kinda like that^^


----------



## dalgoda (Oct 8, 2007)

Got 1/4 lb of it first time, cheap leaf type. Did the research then went for it. Yes, two to three hits was it. Starts off with hypersensitivity followed by what was reminiscent of that feeling you get when you are lightheaded but without the tingling. Then and immediately the mind seems to reject and accept your new reality forces you to snap out of it. Great trips looking back, however at the time seemed no fun cause of the constant irritation from hypersensitivity.
also tried the method of putting it in your mouth but also same trip just slower onset. 
All and all worth trying for sure.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 8, 2007)

oh and unlike weed. it hits your RIGHT away. you'll be mid-smoke. and be like what is this pipe doing in my hand?!


----------



## D3adH3ad (Oct 8, 2007)

Just to clarify things up - 

Around 40% of humans have an immunity to Salvinorin A (spelling?).

So if you are truly hitting it right and using a bubbler or bong and a torch lighter and NOT feeling anything after the first hit, you have the immunity. And I must say, that sucks for you.

Anyways here's a couple trips of mine from 10x non-standardized sally d (IAmShaman Shop - Buy entheogens ethnobotanicals resins extracts kava and kratom) <----that site is amazing.

-I was part of an enormous Juicy Juice logo and we were all on scaffoldings putting the letters of the logo into place. Where in the middle of this i screamed "I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE FUCK THAT SPELLS!!" to the top of my lungs laughing my ass completely off.

-I was in an old 1950's ice cream commercial where everything was made up of ropey glowing lights (trippy as fuck i know) Where in the middle of this i screamed "I want some fucking Ice Cream!"

-I got sucked into my couch where i found myself on a train made up of all the primary colors which was driven by monkeys with tophats.....


I have more hahahaha but I'll share them later..I tend to always have the time of my life on this amazing herb. I love it.


----------



## hookahrist (Oct 10, 2007)

salvia was the most horrible thing ive ever done....and its dumb anyways, for the price, you could get some decent bud and just stay high for hours instead of a freaky 15 minute weird ass trip....but pretty much it just softened the corners of everything in the room that i was in, and made me get madder and madder as i realized that i couldnt get any thoughts out verbally.....


----------



## We1 (Oct 11, 2007)

I felt like a force was holding me by my collar, and I was slowly floating down looking at 
what seemed like ground far below. It seemed like some unatural force was holiding me in the sky slowly bringing me downwards back towards the earth. 
I was sweating profusely. As I would try to move the whole world would stretch and blur even further out of focus. I would say it definetly
was one of the crappiest trips I ever had. I remember thinking to myself, oh god, just let it be over and I will never do it again.
It took about 5 minutes for me to finally realize that I was in my bedroom holding my 
doorknob and my backpack was what was making me feel like something was pulling
on me. That shit was whack, but you can learn a valuable lesson about consciousness
and perception. I would not recommend this drug as a drug to have a good time to.
Shamans use it mainly for ritual to spark visions and insight. I would recommend laying 
down and closing your eyes if you really insist and are that desperate. Hell is a pretty
good way to descibe things though. Imagine your sole trapped being sucked into
nothingness for eternity, or your whole head and body being paralyzed while someone
takes you somewhere where you really do not want to go. "Maybe this is what happens
to bad soles that do not go towards the light prior to being sucked into where ever lost soles go


----------



## lonehippie (Oct 31, 2007)

Purple Hayze, Salvia Gives You The Feeling That Everything Is In Slow Motion, If Watching Tv You Feel Like You Are Part Of It,music The Same Way,you Just Go With The Flow. Lonehippie


----------



## krillianred (Nov 3, 2007)

it was intense, i lost touch for what seemed like a neverending 5 minutes, i actually forgot that it was the drugs, that my hallucination became a reality. 

honestly, it scared the shit out of me.


----------



## krillianred (Nov 3, 2007)

Godsp33d said:


> I smoked an entire 10X extract vial to myself once. Didn't feel shit--except a really bad taste in my mouth, and I was disoriented like a muthafucka. I know I shouldn't judge it on the first time, but;
> 
> Fuck salvia.
> 
> I'd rather slam my dick in the oven door a few times.


i smoked 60x and it was my first time. anyways, like i said before, it scared the shit out of me. i imagined i turned into a notebook and my body was falling apart like pages rotating along the spline of a notebook. it was insane. everything was orange, my actually felt my body ripping into little pieces; from what one of the OP's said, it seemed like hell for 5 minutes. where you have no interaction or control of what is happenening.


----------



## Dr High (Nov 3, 2007)

krillianred said:


> i smoked 60x and it was my first time. anyways, like i said before, it scared the shit out of me. i imagined i turned into a notebook and my body was falling apart like pages rotating along the spline of a notebook. it was insane. everything was orange, my actually felt my body ripping into little pieces; from what one of the OP's said, it seemed like hell for 5 minutes. where you have no interaction or control of what is happenening.


HAHAHAH awesome dude, i had the same sensation. i was on 20x extracts and it felty like my skin and body oarts were made out of paper i felt my body crumbling, and like 400 pounds of pressure on my body, the gravity seems so powerful! and its like i was born and became a baby again. (hardes part to explain) some of you might under stand. and i defenitley felt disoriented.


----------



## krillianred (Nov 6, 2007)

yeah. not exactly one of my enjoyable drug experiences. 

at least with lsd you're conscious of whats happening, same with shrooms. 

salvia is the devil.


----------



## Dr High (Nov 6, 2007)

shrooms is defenitley the best over lsd and salvia or anything really exept weed. i love shrooms and weed together.


----------



## go.0d times (Nov 7, 2007)

Salvia is FAR, FAR, more intense than LSD or anything else. I don't care what you say, this stuff is so fucking strong. Good thing it doesn't last long. I swear my body actually hurts while smoking this stuff.


----------



## dirtyal1223 (Nov 8, 2007)

I was in the metal stairway that no one uses in my buddys apartment complex. My first and only time smoking salvia. I thought it wa slike bud and took a few hits to kick in... I was wrong. As soon as i let out my first hit, the stairs started to mely, everything started to melt around me and I couldnt stop laughing and I started sitting down without even knowing it. After a minute of this, I woke back up and got up off the stairs I was sitting on and joined my friends that were still passing it around. Felt like absolute shit for the rest of the day. Salvia sucks, bud is good.


----------



## thekeefmaster (Nov 8, 2007)

i felt a mile away fromt hings that were close, slow motion dream world is a good explanation


----------



## BeachGrower79 (Nov 8, 2007)

aerograms experience is similar to mine. i felt i was leaving this universe,..and being pulled/sucked to another via meat grinder. (crzy,scary story) my friends and girl were waving goodbye,..telling me to "go with it"
i later found out they were freaked out for me,...watching me spin around in circles.


----------



## motoracer110 (Nov 8, 2007)

i tried purple sticky and all i did was laugh and walk sideways. never really understood why.


----------



## BeachGrower79 (Nov 8, 2007)

we1,..i understand completely. i too felt like my neck/upper back muscles pinched/tensed and i had no backpack on. it felt to me,...while being pulled thru my miserable meat grinder,..that i was floating and slowly coming back down,....praying this shit would end. it was almost like the nitrous wawawawawawawawawawawawa effect but multiplied to a point were it prickled my skin (like when your foot goes numb)
so uncomfortable


----------



## Killer61 (Nov 10, 2007)

my trip = FUCKED haha but fun


----------



## xpyr0x666 (Nov 10, 2007)

My first salvia trip was probably the worst. I had some 10x extract and it did not effect me immediately like it should after a small hit. So I kept smokin more and more assuming it was bunk and I had been ripped off, until after about 10-15 hits it finally hit me as I exhaled the last hit. That was the longest 30 minutes of my life, and a million times more intense than any other hallucinogen. Long story short, I ran around confused like hell just wandering and mumbling shit, hearing was severely distorted, and vision appeared to actually stretch / melt. Simply turning my head to look at something and all I could see is a solid blur as the furniture and walls stretched like a bungie cord. This happened with any object or direction I looked at, and it would stretch endlessly across my path of vision.
This madness continued for probably 10-30 minutes, somewhere around there, but it felt like an eternity. A short time later, I tried salvia again in a much smaller dose! The buzz from it felt very irritating, and unpleasant. I would not do it again. For some reason my friends like smoking it though.


----------



## dRugged (Nov 16, 2007)

Salvia is meant to be taken in a totally quiet setting with a sitter. Calm light and if any music at all, very low key and relaxing tunes. Close your eyes and experience salvia the true way.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 16, 2007)

This isn't my quote concerning Salvia, but it is from my boyfriend's Drugs and Behavior textbook for his class.

The Book is Called Pharmako Poeia, the author: Pendall

(Speaking about Salvia *note that the author often speaks of drugs using a number of it's different names.. and also he refers to plants as our allies)

"...Frequently people experience little or no effect from the leaves...Contrarily, sometimes the ally rolls over and crushes a person without warning, first visit. And a few people some obdurately immune..for one seeking diversion, the plant is not much fun...Outside of her sacred context, la Pastora has surprisingly little to offer. It is not a spectator drug. Indeed...One Person Pastor the ally as a giant - an immeasurable ancient giant wearing a belt of human skulls. The giant looked directly at this person. The giant wanted to know why he had been summoned. The giant did not want a trivial answer."

Also as a Comparison to other Hallucinogens.. Peyote, mescaline and LSD are hallucinogens but they are qualitatively and chemically different hallucinogens. Also, the solanaceous plants are another type of hallucinogens which act as muscarinic acetylcholine antagonists. the other hallucinogens previously mentioned work with serotonin. However, Salvia does something else. So there are three classes of hallucinogens mentioned and they have different neurochemical actions.


----------



## Vermilion (Nov 18, 2007)

Why must it be so hard to talk on salvia? I remember the first time i did it after my buddy did and all I could spit out was "i cant...i cant...i cant tuuuuaaaaaaallllllkkkkkk....kelllllluwaaaaallllll...." And you know when you laugh so hard that you sob when your out of air to laugh some more? You talk like that too. Speech on salvia is made up of grunts n' giggles.


----------



## ezekie7 (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh boy.. salvia.. whats there to say bout that salvia.. well first of all if you've never done it before start with a low potency, unless you want to turn schizo.. Also DO NOT go into the trip expecting it to be like weed in the very least.. that aside.. my salvia trip was.... interesting.... Orchestras going off in my head as the leaflets talked to me and begged to be smoked.. Their voices somewhat resembled characters from Leave It To Beaver, and i had a very short but pleasant conversation with them.

All in all it didn't last very long, and was rather a neutral experience, but compared with all the horror stories one hears about salvia I suppose you could call it a good trip.


----------



## Kassidy (Nov 21, 2007)

well about a week ago i ordered an ounce of Sierra Mazateca Salvia Foliage. it was like 10bucks with shipping. I have smoked saliva a hundred times before but i always had the bullshit you got at the headshops. So my friend told me to go and get this shit. And hurry too becuase salvia is gonna be illegal in 2008 in Illinois where the store is located. So i got the ounce. Got it last week really havnt messed around with it tooo much. Im not to crazy about trippin on salvia becuase it happens sooo fast then im back to reality in like 10minutes. it really fucks me up i get confused and this weird buzzing is in my head. anyways i had this killer migraine, and my lower back has been killin me these past few weeks. But i smoked just a wee little bit of this salvia leaf i have. Oh boy let me tell yea, i felt so good, all the pain in my body was gone for like 15 or 20min. I have been experimenting ever since with just tiny amounts. The only side effect is that everything gets a yellowish or orangish tint to it. Has anyone else experinced this? i didnt read through the whole thread, but i have also read about this on enotheagens.com and some other places.


----------



## WildHoneyPie (Dec 2, 2007)

guhman2002 said:


> Regular Nintendo Mario Brothers... Thats what your life turns into for a short period of time.


Thats what my first time was like. Couldnt stop laughing either time.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Dec 4, 2007)

I have some I believe its 30x or 40x and If I take a really big rip and hold it in i feel slightly numb for a few minutes and half drunk but then nothing.. that fucking kid at the head shop ripped my off when I bought that shit months ago it was like $60 for a gram or something.


----------



## blOwmYmiNd (Dec 4, 2007)

you gota b openminded when you do it...the 1st time i did it my mind like left my body n my head was floating down a green hallway n cartoon characters were on the side talking to me lol. my friends said i was luaghing and slobbering a whole bunch it was crazy. I love it!!


----------



## tech209 (Dec 5, 2007)

crazy been checkn out those people on youtube that trip on salvia ...got me thinkin now i just might try it for the first time and we will see how that goes...


----------



## krillianred (Dec 6, 2007)

i still think its scary no matter what you say. 

maybe it was because i had the 60 x and took 2 rips .....


----------



## sohi (Dec 6, 2007)

I took 3 or 4 hits from a 1.5' bong of some 5x Salvia and used a butane lighter... 

WoW. I was propped up in bed taking my hits, and the dotted wallpaper in my room went soring up to what seemed like 20 feet and then came crashing like a wave from both sides into the center of the room. I could feel my self tipping over sooooooo slowly and the bong in my hands tipping too... I knew I was going to spill bong water all in my bed but i couldn't stop falling... the TV was on (oops), and as my heads on the floor and body in the bed, It was stuck repeating! I almost went crazy if my friend on the floor didn't turn it off in time. Fucking nuts... then it felt like passing your self out (not so fun)


----------



## premier (Dec 6, 2007)

didnt do anything to me 


Took to much other stuff in my younger day's  Hmmm allthough i would love to trip again, I might order sum Salvia now... See if it does anything


----------



## adoguine (Dec 6, 2007)

It was about 3 months ago and i still remember like it was last night. This is how it happened. I make apple pipe with my friends. There was 3 of us. I bought salvia off internet it was x40 or something like that it came in dark brow see thro tube. It was my first time tripping on salvia. So i put salvia into apple pipe for 3 of us. I am the first one to start (as always) i light it up and I SMOKE ALL OF IT by accident. I get little scared and withing 3-6sec it takes over me. I look to side of wall and it starting to change design, i look at my hands and i have a feeling that i am noy myself anymore. I feel that someone else is controling my body. I get scared and i try to say it to my friends and i cant talk. Next thing i know is that i am in some little space i get scared and realy thirsty. I ask my freinds for drink, they give me some bubbely liquid of blue color. I drink it fall on bed and i feel great. Next thing i know i am in some kind of buiseness room having some kind of appoiment with random people that i dont even know. Then it all vanishes and i drink that blue liquid that i asked for before. Then i go back to bathroom and stand there. My trip ends there. I look in mirror and i dont look well my hands are shaking and i feel like i just drank 2 litters of vodka. I ask my friends what has happened to me they say that after i smoked i was in bathroom laughting and making faces at them. They also tell me that I never left the bathroom. Its was good experiance.

My 2nd trip was in same night.

This time i smoked a little less because i didnt want to experiance what happened to me eearlier. I take one puff. ( Me and my friends have little parties all the time, salvia, weed, alcohol, When we drink alcohol my friend always tells me if i puke i have to do it in bathroom) Next thing i know i am on bed and i have lots of liquid flying out of my mouth, i cant stop it, and when i mean lots i mean lots, i had like fountian in my mouth and i couldnt stop it, i got little scared but then i remembered that i am triping. next thing i know my friend runs up to me with red buket and now i have all the liquid from my mouth going into the buket. Then my trip ends. It was short. About 3-4 mins


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 6, 2007)

A complete loss of spacial awareness.....


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok I think I have like .25 or .5gram left Im going to take a fat rip off the 2footer and see what happens=)


----------



## time to jam (Dec 11, 2007)

reading these posts has gotten me so fucking psyched about our camping trip lol, me and a few mates are gna be taking a camping trip withing the next few weeks and were gna be loading up on draw munch and shrooms, i really cant wait to do shrooms now =]


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok so after typing last night I went downstairs and took a huge rip of salvia off the bong I packed the bottom of the bowl with some Sour Diesel and then about a 1/4gram of salvia.. right off the bat I felt all weird kinda like I was20 ft tall I went to grab a coca cola and my legs felt all heavy.. I sat back down on the couch and tried to watch reno 911-=) and took two more fat rips and at that point I was getting this opins and needles kinda tingles feeling my legs were so heavy I tried to stand up but couldn't for probably 5 minutes.. But I didn't like the high It honestly felt like a bunch of needles were stabbing nto my legs... no more for me..=) Only real drugs..LOL


----------



## Wordz (Dec 11, 2007)

1. smoked a couple hits nothing happened, so I go home then smoked a whole bowl to my dome on the last hit I realized I was gone. I walked to the middle of the room and then got sucked to the wall, like the spaceship at the carnival. then my fiance walked in and walked toward the couch which I realized was trying to eat her. then it went away as fast as it came.

2 Had a bong smokin in the backyard I had the same suction feeling this time it was too the ground. after about 5-10 minutes of laying on the ground my other friend comes over and ask me what i smoked so I kept telling him walnut grove which made perfect sence to me at the time. Then I mistaked some dude for T.I but he realized I was trippin balls and it was all good.
It's harder to explain than Shrooms or cid since it seems like 4 hours of tripping gets intensified into 10-30 minutes. crazy stuff that's for sure​


----------



## newparadigm (Dec 11, 2007)

ive smoked it a few times and never liked it at this point im pretty sure i will never do it again ive kinda "outgrown" psychadelics in the last few years they just feel like too much commitment i would rather puff herb and chomp opiates but anyway


first time i did it was on phish tour one year dont remember when but its been a while and everything kinda got melty and i got al pissed off and to make things worse the kid who gave it to me was trying to sell me some and he had a vial in a tobacco bag but he was trying to sell it to me while i was trippin and i noticed him switch vials with a different one that was fake but i was too fucked up to explain why i didnt want to buy it so i was just like fuck off

another time i did it i was on like a ten strip and a couple rolls and then smoked some salvia lol and so i dont know which drug did what but i was in this shitty aparetment i had gotten for free when my homie ran over a crackhead who busted his car window out and this appartnment had foil all over the windows each sheet of foil turned into these fractal looking images and inside each fractal was a dragon ball z episode playing on it like a tv show it was really wierd and my most visual salvia trip but like i said it wasnt just salvia (i think we also smoked some bud we found on our table that had a bunch bunch of k dried on it , it had got left on the table we had k drying on)

the last time i did it was with my fiance just doin salvia it was the strongest extract they had at our local headshop and i took a couple hits and got all clostrephobic(spelling?) and started sweating real bad and my head hurt all i know is i was really really really angry and i jjust wanted it to stop 

every salvia trip i have had has been complete shit and i will NEVER do it again


----------



## avlon06 (Dec 11, 2007)

i just smoked some saliva and it was insane


----------



## OGdreams (Dec 11, 2007)

i did it a few weeks ago and loved it, some of my friends hate it though, i thinkit just effects ppl differently, i had similar effects to acid, not the good part but like the light trails and wierd body feeling after the major visuals have stoped and its starting to fade away


----------



## majim420 (Dec 11, 2007)

I definetly wanna try some salvia, how safe is ordering it trhu ebay?


----------



## tech209 (Dec 12, 2007)

pretty much here in the us its legal to buy but i think about 6 states banned the substance here in cali legal here try serching around the web for a cheaper price ... ive found somefor a very good price when i get a chance ill send over the link .......


----------



## adoguine (Dec 20, 2007)

Good saliva is worth about 50-60 dollars per gram...I bought myne from some shammansa site and I didn't regret it...try not to buy cheap salvia it will have low quality effecrt on u..if u realy want to trip on salvia it whold be worth 50-60$ per gream... Hope that helps some people


----------



## krillianred (Dec 20, 2007)

whatever ima stick to shrooms from now on. salvia is a scary fucking drug. and ive heard that some ppl are immune, but its insane.


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Dec 23, 2007)

krillianred said:


> whatever ima stick to shrooms from now on. salvia is a scary fucking drug. and ive heard that some ppl are immune, but its insane.


Some people have some resistance to other psychadelics, including lysergic acid and mushrooms. For example, an eighth of cubensis to one person might only effect them as if it were less than half that amount. On the other side of the coin, there are some people who after ingesting a two grams have the full-blown effects of a heroic dose (which is a quarter or over).

I personally have had little resistance to any psychadelics I've tried, but not to that extent. However, I seem to be able to control my thoughts and actions better than most people I know despite how strongly it effects me. 

I think with Salvia, the "scariness" has more to do with the method in which it's used. When it's smoked, you're getting a decent amount going directly to your brain, resulting in that characteristic feeling of being "catapulted" directly into the trip. If you were to ingest it or take an extraction orally or sublingually, the effects would be more subdued and less frightening. A good example of this is smoking n,n-DMT as opposed to drinking ayahausca. Completely different effects. Smoking anything will "catapult" you into a different world. 

If you were to take heroic doses of other entheogens, the trip for some might be decidedly more "scary". Though when you take a larger amount, it affects you more quickly, so you don't usually have a lot of time to be frightened. It's my personal opinion that most of the fear people experience have to do with the fragmentation or death of the ego. People don't like feeling out of control of their normal faculties and having their sense of "self" change so drastically.

~Ethno


----------



## bml290 (Dec 23, 2007)

*I've smoked salvia about 12 times. I only ever had the dried leaf. You can buy the extract too in potency's upto 100X.*
*With the leaf I didn't have the best trips but one time I was laughing nonstop and I seen orange and black stripes that started to swirl all around but it encompassed my whole vision.*
*I thought of snakes but the colors were like that of Tigger from Whinnie the Pooh.*
*It was hilarious.*
*Nice body buzz each time also. The whole effect lasts about 10 minutes or less.*
*Check youtube and type "salvia" to see some cool trips. Totally non addictive. I still have a lot left but haven't had the desire to smoke it in about 3 months.*


----------



## ninjashoes (Dec 23, 2007)

Felt like I was going into a noodle universe where my body was part of everything but there were no angles anywhere. The livingroom was a tiny triangle on the tip of my nose and I could feel the air going in and out of my nostrils and it felt boogery and disgusting.


----------



## MJ89 (Dec 26, 2007)

My trip on salvia was terrible. I just remember someone calling for me and I was having a panic attack and I was yelling at no one like a couple times... My old friend thought he was on the roof of walmart and was going to jump off. If I had my gun with me who knows what could've happened. You really need someone to trip sit you your first time or two.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Dec 27, 2007)

I just did Sadie for the first time a couple of days ago-beautiful experience-just posted it ("A Walk with Maria Pastora"). I've been thinking about trying it again, but alone this time (did it the first time with my bf, but was too worried about his crazy ramblings of how he was a monkey, that I couldn't fully explore my own experience). For me, Sadie was a benevolent entity, and I'm sure I would never think of hurting myself or doing anything crazy like going outside while tripping, but would those who have experimented a few times with her recommend doing it alone? I've done acid without a sitter at an outdoor rave, and was fine-but it was the third or 4th time I'd dropped cid. What could happen in 5 minutes, really, right?


----------



## rinirax (Dec 28, 2007)

Well I had a Salvia Experience last year, that was my first
and my last aswell..
My m8 bought 60x extract and invited me.
Well of course we wanted to smoke it 
The trip was very funny...
At first, I sat down and i know it sounds weird but some things
around me were sinking as well. My foot was touching something,
I didnt know what it was so I checked if the bong was still there.
Haha - I didnt need to worry, the bong was flying away.
After this it got a bit serious and way harder to describe...
I leaned back and was pulled away, i wasnt able to hear my friends or my
own voice, i wasnt able to see the things around me.
Well i cannot remember all of this trip but it was pretty short (i guess it was 5 mins)
but was funny. Maybe i try again


----------



## anhedonia (Dec 28, 2007)

i am truly blown away as i have no previous knowledge of salvia other than you can get it at a tattoo shop or head shop. the funny thing is is that all these disturbing experiences are so fucking similar to what was happening to me before i started taking meds for an illness called schizoaffective disorder. i used to have panic attacks that i was going to leave my body and that hell was made out of light and horrible cartoonish religious icons. and again these cartoonishness was like being a black and white image running away from these childlike cartoons very similar to a mario brothers video game made for kids. but this experience altered the very way i thought on a daily basis. anyway just wanted to say that ive never tried salvia but from others experiences i will stay the hell away from salvia.


----------



## Reprogammed (Dec 31, 2007)

I guess I'm a lucky one in that I've had more positive than negative experiences with Ska Maria.

Probably the most profound experience I've ever had came about 2 years ago. I took 3 enormous bong rips of 80x salvia extract, and suddenly my body began the usual process of sweating and flattening me to whatever surface is underneath me.
This time was different, though. I felt like I was falling through a hole in the floor, and before I knew it I was floating down a tunnel. 
To describe the tunnel would take forever, and my memory will never do it any justice. I can remember that the tunnel had these strange panels or windows, and when I caught a glimpse in one I saw organisms evolving. Sounds completely fucked, but I could literally see an accelerated Darwin chart playing out, with the landscape changing and organisms crawling out of this deep blue water and sprouting legs and changing. It was breathtaking.

I'd say the only part that of the trip that got to me was in some of the windows, I could see this weird looking creatures just staring at me as I was going down. Some had large grey heads and burning orange eyes, others were these funny little green things with reed-like antennae. It's hard to explain to people that haven't seen them, but after some conversations I had later on, I found out that a lot of people witness these strange salvia entities in the midst of a strong trip.

Then in the end, the tunnel just sort of dissolved out of my sight, and my consciousness became anchored again. I spent about the next hour drinking some green tea and looking up at my ceiling.


----------



## aeroponics (Dec 31, 2007)

Reprogammed said:


> I guess I'm a lucky one in that I've had more positive than negative experiences with Ska Maria.
> 
> Probably the most profound experience I've ever had came about 2 years ago. I took 3 enormous bong rips of 80x salvia extract, and suddenly my body began the usual process of sweating and flattening me to whatever surface is underneath me.
> This time was different, though. I felt like I was falling through a hole in the floor, and before I knew it I was floating down a tunnel.
> ...


ARE YOU SURE YOU WERNT IN A K-HOLE???


----------



## Reprogammed (Dec 31, 2007)

Haha, you're actually not the first person to ask me that.
But no, I was on nothing else than properly executed 80x. Which, for anyone whose ventured into the higher extracts can tell you, can make you see things far and wide beyond what our "sober" minds are able to comprehend.


----------



## stubbbone (Jan 1, 2008)

Illegal now in Illinios, put in same list as cocain and heroine? Well I guess i am lucky stocked up and have what I consider a lifetime supply in glass vials, about 4 oz. wont sell em either, I mixed up all different one from various sources from 10x to 80x and came out with a one toke blast that last for about 8-10 minutes and is pretty intense, but not overly so. There goes another one due to some idiot who killed himself according to his parents because he used salvia, it should never be available to people under 18 anyway, just like pot, and parents these days seem to look for a reason other than themselves to blame for a kid suicide, ie , ozzy osbourne and judas priest, but this time it was salvia, but you can't sue GOD, so make it illegal. That kid had other problems and should have been brought in for counseling, but the parents did nothing. Now who is to blame, Salvia, I think not. "Over three months after Chidester's suicide, with no evidence of any trace of salvinorin being found in his system, Delaware&#8217;s deputy chief medical examiner, Dr. Adrienne Sekula-Perlman, altered his death certificate to include _Salvia divinorum_ use as a contributing cause of his death. She has subsequently refused to comment on her decision." and furthermore...
Chidester was suffering from acne which has a general association with depression and thoughts of suicide. To treat his acne, he was also taking minocycline which can have side effects that may impair thinking or reactions.
His parents divorced when he was three. A study from the Research Data Centre program published in the _Journal of Marriage and Family_ found that children whose parents divorce show higher levels of depression, as well as higher levels of anti-social behaviour, than children whose parents remain married.
The parents have conceded that he may have been suffering from general depression."
But yet state after state continue to use this case as the main point to ban another GOD given substance. Me and my wife both suffer from sugar problems, But our government will not allow the safest, non toxic naturally accuring herb to be used as a sweetener "Stevia" which is 200x more potent then sugar and is derived unadulturated from an herb from south america, has zero calories, no glycimic index, and, (if refined correctly) no after taste, it can not be labeled a sweetener without the FDA closing down the company and confiscating all product, instead it can only say its an herbal supplament. Now the FDA lets chemical companies come up with sweeteners that cause cancer and many other various reactions, but one that does none of these things and is very easy to grow,(we actually grow our own and make our own extract) is not approved as a sweetener(Diet Coke in Japan uses it as its sweetener). But the main point here is that the sugar industry is scared and so is the chemical industry. I am sure if a chemical company came up with Salvia, for various uses, the feds would be happy to let them do trials on its affects. just my thoughts I am now off my Soap(um salvia)Box. Happy New Year All. And oh yeah I will probly do a hit or two salvia this weekend coming up, just not in the open on U_TUBE them [email protected]@@ing idiots, they did not help either, kids filming themselves freaking out. Hmm Later


----------



## stubbbone (Jan 1, 2008)

anhedonia said:


> i am truly blown away as i have no previous knowledge of salvia other than you can get it at a tattoo shop or head shop. the funny thing is is that all these disturbing experiences are so fucking similar to what was happening to me before i started taking meds for an illness called schizoaffective disorder. i used to have panic attacks that i was going to leave my body and that hell was made out of light and horrible cartoonish religious icons. and again these cartoonishness was like being a black and white image running away from these childlike cartoons very similar to a mario brothers video game made for kids. but this experience altered the very way i thought on a daily basis. anyway just wanted to say that ive never tried salvia but from others experiences i will stay the hell away from salvia.


Very wise choice, you dont need anything else to hurt your mind, seem you have problems and know about them, I too suffer from anxiety disorder and take xanax, just to keep my anxiety under control, and am very careful with salvia use, once in a while sometime once in 2 months or so. I still think it stems from alll the acid I did during my youth, still cant come up with a number for how many times i tripped. But for me, days after using salvia, I can decrease my xanax does by half. I dont think salvia would be a good replacement but a release every once in a while for me keeps me happy.


----------



## Daytripper1023 (Jan 3, 2008)

It felt like a children's TV show on acid man. But that's just my take. It's some pretty messed up shit


----------



## ganji2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Me and about 7 friends got a half ounce of 10x. We went into the wood to smoke it, because the house had children in it. The trip was just wierd. I started talking like a baby, I couldnt form words. I just kept sweating, sweating worse than I ever have before. Everyone was watching me, and laughing except for the maybe 2-3 other people who had just got a hit and were tripping too. I remember looking up, and all the trees had form into a circle, and no tree was close to me. Then I remember jumping up really fast, very confused. I ran off somewhere, and came back to the circle with a big branch that had fell of a tree. By this time, I was starting to come down,but still feeling very wierd. When I got back to the circle, I just put the stick down, And tried to calm down. It also got me very pissed off at the people in the circle. Some of the guys were claiming they didnt feel anything. They didnt smoke pot all the time like me and a few others there, so I guess they didnt hit it right. My friend bobby kept telling us how his head had like a zipper, and he kept trying to pull the zipper and open his mind. >_>


----------



## OverGrowTheWorld (Jan 8, 2008)

shoppin in a grocery store with a milf pushing the cart while i eat out her drawers..


----------



## Asthmatic Toker (Jan 11, 2008)

hey...I have one ounce of dry salvia leaves. I have had an awful time trying to get it to work, i.e. (grinding it and torching it in a bowl, chewing, etc). What's best means? I got zero results from dry leaves.


----------



## ÑÏÐ«iÐ¼iÐ¸Î»[Å]â¢ (Jan 13, 2008)

WHere can you get some salvia cause i wanna try that shit....
i heard it was bomb and i want to buy some..


----------



## Microdizzey (Jan 13, 2008)

Asthmatic Toker said:


> hey...I have one ounce of dry salvia leaves. I have had an awful time trying to get it to work, i.e. (grinding it and torching it in a bowl, chewing, etc). What's best means? I got zero results from dry leaves.


Look up some extraction methods on the net. My friend just recently bought 2 ounces of Salvia leaves, and for his first time with ANY extractions, successfully (and easily, so he says) made a few grams of 10x.



&#1109;&#968;&#1067;i&#1084;i&#1080;&#955;[&#321;]&#8482;;466011 said:


> WHere can you get some salvia cause i wanna try that shit....
> i heard it was bomb and i want to buy some..


Smoke shops sell Salvia as incense, at least they do around here. Just ask an employee at the shop if they sell it. You'll probably want to get 10-20x for your first time, anything lower kinda sucks, and anything higher might be too intense.

I don't know if you can call it a bomb experience, but it can be awesome. Either you'll have a great mind opening experience, or a confused and weird experience, or a "i died and went to a crazy dimensional hell" experience.

Totally depends on your mood, set and setting, the people you're around, and if you're strong enough to not fear the feeling of being out of your body and completely outside your own reality. It's very weird 



My trips have all been pretty much the same, I've never smoked above 20x, and I don't think I want to. Every time I trip on Salvia, everything I look at isn't the same, I can't tell what anything is. So it feels like I'm walking around in an unknown land. My first time I smoked my friend put on a visualization on the computer for me to watch. I was watching it before the trip hit me, and when it did, I felt like I was inside the visuals, and it was moving all around me. I did enjoy every trip, but it's really.... really intense, so I always debate doing it. To be completely honest, I really do think you are put into a different dimension when you trip on this stuff.

But yea, go for 10x your first time, it's not too intense, but it is pretty crazy. You'll feel slightly out of reality, but you'll still have a grip, at least I did. Remember NOT TO DO IT AT PARTIES or with groups of people, it's best with 1 baby sitter. And do it in a relaxing room, with mellow lights, nothing too bright. And put on some chill music.

Have fun and don't do it without a sitter.


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 13, 2008)

*SALVIA DIVINORUM BASICS*
_Salvia divinorum_ is a species of sage (the genus _Salvia_). There are approximately 1000 species of _Salvia_ worldwide, but _Salvia divinorum_ is the only vision-inducing species known. Salvia is a member of a very large family of plants known as the Labiatae. Because mint is a well-known member of this family, it is sometimes referred to as the mint family. _Salvia divinorum_ makes a beautiful house plant, and it can be grown just for that reason, but most people who grow this plant are interested in its fascinating psychoactive effects. 

The botanical name _Salvia divinorum_ means "Sage of the Diviners." Under the right conditions, taken in the right way, Salvia produces a unique state of "divine inebriation." For hundreds of years, it has been used in religious and healing ceremonies by the Mazatec Indians, who live in the province of Oaxaca, in Mexico. 
The effects of Salvia are very different from those of alcohol; but like alcohol, it impairs coordination. *Never, ever, attempt to drive under the influence of salvia--doing so could prove fatal!* 
Salvia contains a chemical substance called salvinorin A. Salvinorin A is responsible for Salvia's mind-altering effects. It is not chemically related to any other psychoactive drug. Unlike most visionary compounds, it is not an alkaloid. Pure salvinorin A is extremely potent. Doses of only several hundred micrograms (millionths of a gram) will have an effect, and doses above 1 milligram (1/1000 of a gram) are too much for most people to handle comfortably. Because of its extreme potency, pure salvinorin A should never be used unless the dosage has been precisely measured with an extremely accurate chemist's scale. Fortunately, Salvia leaf is hundreds of times weaker than pure salvinorin A; therefore, Salvia leaf can be used much more safely. 
Salvia leaf is physically quite safe. It is very gentle on the body. Toxicological studies have shown that salvinorin A is extraordinarily non-toxic. No one has ever died from a Salvia overdose. Salvia is not habit-forming or addictive. People who choose to use Salvia, tend to do so quite infrequently. Salvia is not a stimulant, it is not a sedative, it is not a narcotic, it is not a tranquilizer. Like many entheogens, at sufficiently high doses it can induce visions, yet it is quite different from other entheogens. Dale Pendell, in his book Pharmako/poeia, assigns _Salvia divinorum_ to a unique pharmacological class, which he calls "existentia." This term alludes to the philosophical illumination Salvia seems to shine on the nature of existence itself. 
*SALVIA IS NOT A PARTY DRUG*
This is important to understand. Salvia is not "fun" in the way that alcohol or _Cannabis_ can be. If you try to party with Salvia you probably will not have a good experience. 
Salvia is a consciousness-changing herb that can be used in a vision quest, or in a healing ritual. In the right setting, Salvia makes it possible to see visions. It is an herb with a long tradition of sacred use. It is useful for deep meditation. It is best taken in a quiet, nearly darkroom; either alone (if a sitter will not be used, see below for discussion of sitters), or with one or two good friends present. It should be taken either in silence or (sometimes) with soft pleasant music playing. 
*CURRENT LEGAL STATUS*
_Salvia divinorum_ is a legal plant in most countries. Missouri, Louisiana, Tennessee, and Delaware are the only states in the USA that prohibit its use. _Salvia divinorum_ is entirely legal in all other US states. Australia, Denmark, Belgium, Italy, and South Korea are the only countries that have enacted legislation making possession of _Salvia divinorum_ and/or salvinorin A illegal. Spain prohibits the sale of _Salvia divinorum,_ but not possession or use. In Finland, Norway, Iceland, and Estonia, it is illegal to import _Salvia divinorum_ without a relevant prescription from a doctor. Additional information about Salvia's legal status, and pending legislation that might affect it, is available at: http://sagewisdom.org/legalstatus.html. 
*SALVIA EXPERIENCES: WHAT TO EXPECT*
Salvia experiences range in intensity from subtle to extremely powerful. This holds true for chewed leaves, smoked leaves, and for oral tinctures, such as "Sage Goddess Emerald Essence®." The strength of the effects will depend on how much you take, the way you take it, and your individual body chemistry. 
Salvia experiences differ from those produced by other visionary drugs or herbs, and Salvia has many advantages: 

You cannot take a fatal overdose of Salvia leaves.
Salvia is not habit forming.
Salvia is legal in most countries.
Its effects are brief in duration, so you quickly return to normal.
Salvia seldom produces adverse side-effects or hangover.
Noise and distraction will interfere with the experience. When on Salvia, watching TV is nothing but annoying; sitting around a campfire in the woods at night, is wonderful. 

Because _Salvia divinorum_ can alter perception and behavior, it must never be used in a public environment--doing so could draw unwelcome attention. When the effects are intense, people often become immersed in a dream-like inner visionary state of awareness. Sometimes people in this state will move around as if sleepwalking. For this reason, you should always have a sober sitter present when using strong doses. The sitter is there to make sure that you don't do anything dangerous, like knocking over lit candles, or falling over furniture. 
When Salvia is smoked the effects come on very quickly, in less than a minute. The effects are only strong for 5-6 minutes, and then they quickly taper off over another 20-30 minutes. 
When the leaves are chewed, the first effects come on at about 15 minutes and gradually develop to peak about 30 minutes after ingestion. The peak level of effects lasts 30 minutes to an hour, and then gradually diminish over an additional 30 minutes to an hour. 
When taken as a tincture held in the mouth, the effects begin in 10-15 minutes, and quickly develop to a peak level that lasts 20-40 minutes. The effects then gradually diminish over an additional 30 minutes to an hour. To be on the safe side, it is important not to drive or use machinery for at least an hour after the experience appears to be ended. 
Usually people feel clearheaded and mentally refreshed after a Salvia experience. Occasionally some people experience mild headaches after smoking Salvia. It appears that such headaches are the result of smoke-induced sinus irritation. Like tobacco smoke, Salvia smoke is probably somewhat irritating to the lungs. 
Salvia experiences can be divided into various levels of intensity. The SALVIA Experiential Rating Scale has been constructed to rate the various levels of effects produced by salvia. Each letter of the word _SALVIA_ stands for another level of effects. The scale describes six different levels of intoxication, each one more intense than the previous. The overall intensity of effects is scored according to the highest scale level attained during the course of the experience.


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 13, 2008)

*The SALVIA Experiential Rating Scale*
Level - 1 "S" stands for SUBTLE effects. A feeling that "something" is happening, although it is difficulty to say just what. Relaxation and increased sensual appreciation may be noted. This mild level is useful for meditation and may facilitate sexual pleasure. 
Level - 2 "A" stands for ALTERED perception. Colors and textures are more pronounced. Appreciation of music may be enhanced. Space may appear of greater or lesser depth than is usual. But visions do not occur at this level. Thinking becomes less logical, and more playful; short-term memory difficulties may be noted. 
Level - 3 "L" stands for LIGHT visionary state. Closed-eye visuals (clear imagery with eyes closed: fractal patterns, vine-like and geometric patterns, visions of objects and designs). The imagery is often two dimensional. If open-eyed visual effects occur, these are usually vague and fleeting. At this level, phenomena similar to the hypnagogic phenomena that some people experience at sleep onset occur. At this level, visions are experienced as "eye candy" but are not confused with reality. 
Level - 4 "V" stands for VIVID visionary state. Complex three-dimensional realistic appearing scenes occur. Sometimes voices may be heard. With eyes open, contact with consensual reality will not be entirely lost, but when you close your eyes you may forget about consensus reality and enter completely into a dreamlike scene. Shamanistic journeying to other lands--foreign or imaginary; encounters with beings (entities, spirits) or travels to other ages may occur. You may even live the life of another person. At this level you have entered the shaman's world. Or if you prefer: you are in "dream time." With eyes closed, you experience fantasies (dream like happenings with a story line to them). So long as your eyes are closed you may believe they are really occurring. This differs from the "eye candy" closed-eye imagery, of level 3. 
Level - 5 "I" stands for IMMATERIAL existence. At this level one may no longer be aware of having a body. Consciousness remains and some thought processes are still lucid, but one becomes completely involved in inner experience and looses all contact with consensual reality. Individuality may be lost; one experiences merging with God/dess, mind, universal consciousness, or bizarre fusions with other objects--real or imagined (e.g. experiences such as merging with a wall or piece of furniture). At this level it is impossible to function in consensual reality, but unfortunately some people do not remain still but move around in this befuddled state. For this reason a sitter is essential to ensure the safety of someone voyaging to these deep levels. To the person experiencing this the phenomenon may be terrifying or exceedingly pleasant; but to an outside observer the individual may appear confused or disoriented. 
Level 6 - "A" stands for AMNESIC effects. At this stage, either consciousness is lost, or at least one is unable to later recall what one had experienced. The individual may fall, or remain immobile or thrash around; somnambulistic behavior may occur. Injuries can be sustained without pain being felt; on awakening, the individual will have no recollection of what he/she did, experienced, or said in level 6. People cannot recall what they experience in this very deep trance state. This is not a desirable level, because nothing can latter be recalled of the experience. 
*METHODS OF USE*
Salvia is never taken by injection. There are many different methods of use. Several will be discussed here. 
TRADITIONAL MAZATEC METHODS
The two traditional Mazatec methods are quite inefficient in that they require many more leaves than do the other methods. But they are very safe. Traditionally the leaves are taken in a semi-darkened room as part of a healing or religious ceremony. At least one sober person is present to watch over the people who have taken Salvia. A water-based drink made from ground-up fresh leaves is one of the traditional Mazatec ways of using this herb. It requires a lot of leaves and tastes somewhat unpleasant, so this method is seldom used by non-Mazatecs. Salvinorin is very poorly absorbed from the stomach so it requires enormous amounts of leaves to make the drink effective. But it does work, and the effects last longer than from any other method. Chewing and swallowing a large number of fresh leaves is the other Mazatec method. When this is done the leaves are nibbled slowly for about 1/2 hour. Although the chewed-up leaves are swallowed, most of the effect is due to salvinorin that is absorbed through the tissues of the mouth during the chewing. This is a less efficient way of chewing Salvia than the quid method (see below). Most people find chewing and swallowing fresh leaves to be unpleasantly bitter, and for some, it causes gagging. 
MODERN METHODS
THE QUID METHOD:
A ball or cylinder of rolled-up leaves is made. This is called a quid. It is to be chewed. The leaves are chewed slowly--about one chew every 10 seconds. They are kept under your tongue between chews. For half an hour keep the quid that is being chewed, and the juice that forms, in your mouth. If you can, hold it in your mouth without spitting or swallowing. Then, after the half-hour chewing time is over, spit it all out. Have a bowl to spit into, and a towel handy. Salvia juice stains carpets and other fabrics, so be sure the bowl won't tip over. 
Quids can be made from either fresh leaves or dried leaves. Those made from dry leaves are less bitter. To make a quid from dried leaves, weigh out 2-8 grams of dried leaves. A gram scale accurate enough for this can be purchased for under $50. If you have no scale, count out 8 to 28 large whole dried leaves. Place the leaves in a small bowl of cool water for 10 minutes. Once the leaves are wet and have been soaking for about 10 minutes, remove the leaves from the water, squeeze the excess water out of them, and ball them up into a quid. Some people skip this soaking step when they are in a hurry, but chewing on brittle dry leaves may be unpleasant. If you wish, you can sweeten the quid with sugar, honey, Stevia extract or an artificial sweetener like Equal®. This will make it less bitter and more pleasant to chew. 
If fresh leaves are used instead of dry ones, you will need from 8 to 28 large fresh leaves. 
The effect of Salvia quids can probably be increased by first treating your mouth in a special way to increase its ability to absorb salvinorin A. To do this you will need a toothbrush and an alcohol/menthol containing mouthwash such as Cool Mint Listerine®, (or any other brand that contains alcohol and menthol). Gently brush the lining of your mouth, including the tissue under your tongue, and the top surface of your tongue. This removes layers of dead cells normally present. Do not brush hard enough to cause bleeding. Then rinse with the mouthwash for at least 30 seconds. Be sure to get mouthwash everywhere in your mouth, including under your tongue. Then spit out the mouthwash and rinse once with water. 
You will experience very little in the first 12 to 15 minutes of chewing. Don't be misled by this. Full effects are usually felt by 30 minutes (the time you spit out the quid). They remain on this level for about 30-60 minutes more, then start to decrease. The whole experience seldom lasts longer than an hour and a half, but this varies.


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 13, 2008)

SMOKING:
Dried leaves can be smoked in a pipe. They need to be smoked hot and the smoke must be inhaled deeply and quickly to have an effect. Because salvinorin requires high temperatures to vaporize, it is best to hold a flame immediately above the leaves, drawing it down into the leaves the whole time you inhale. The leaves can be smoked in a short-stemmed tobacco pipe, in a bong, or in a "steamroller" pipe. Fill up a medium size bowl with leaves. Use a hand-held butane lighter that will go out when you are no longer pressing it, not a match. Have a large ashtray or tip-proof bowl to set the pipe in when you feel you've had enough. Remember that when you are immersed in the experience you may forget you are holding a lit pipe. You could drop it, causing a burn or a fire; therefore, it is best to have a sitter present when smoking. First effects will be noticed within a minute of inhaling. After 5-6 minutes the effects will gradually begin to subside. The total duration of the experience may be less than 30 minutes or as long as an hour. 
Extract-enhanced leaves can also be smoked. Extract-enhanced leaves can be very strong and should only be smoked when a sitter is present. It is possible to vaporize leaves or extract in a special vaporizer that heats up material without burning it. Vaporization can be deceiving. Because very little smoke is produced, it is possible to inhale a very large dose without realizing it. Anyone trying vaporization absolutely MUST have a sitter present. Many commercial vaporizers made for _Cannabis_ will not work for Salvia. Special Salvia vaporizers can be built easily, but vaporization is not for those new to Salvia. 
Vaporization of pure Salvinorin A is also possible, but it is not recommended! Unless the dose has been measured very precisely, this is extremely dangerous, as it's very easy to vaporize too large a dose. To be done safely, vaporization of salvinorin A requires weighing the dose on a very precise chemical balance capable of weighing in micrograms (millionths of a gram). These analytical balances cost well over $1000. There are now available standardized doses of Salvinorin A on leaves, using such preparations enables one to inhale a known precisely-measured dose of salvinorin A. This makes it possible to experiment with salvinorin A without having to buy an analytical balance, and it greatly reduces the risk of overdose. 
There is now a commercially available Salvia tincture. It is marketed by Daniel Siebert as "Sage Goddess Emerald Essence®." This fluid extract of _Salvia divinorum_ is intended to be kept in one's mouth until its salvinorin content has been absorbed. While it can be taken undiluted, it is quite irritating to the mouth if taken in this way. The irritation is due to its high alcohol content. It is better to take it diluted with hot water. The amount of alcohol taken even in a large dose of the extract is not sufficient to produce alcohol intoxication. The effect of the tincture is that of Salvia, not that of whiskey. The alcohol is in the tincture solely as a solvent. The tincture comes with two droppers, one for the tincture, and a different one for the hot water. And comes with detailed instructions regarding its use and appropriate dosage. A simple method of using the extract is to dispense the measured dose into a small glass such as a shot glass and then add an approximately equal volume of water that has been heated to the temperature at which one drinks coffee. Immediately after mixing the two, sip the contents of the shot glass, and hold it in your mouth without swallowing. Keep your tongue elevated above the floor of your mouth to allow the sublingual tissues (those under the tongue) to absorb the salvinorin. This means keeping the liquid in your mouth until either the desired effect has been reached or 1/2 hour has passed. Then swallow it or spit it out, whichever you wish. 
WHICH METHOD IS BEST?
There are pros and cons to each method. Some people report that the quid method produces a deeper, more visionary experience than smoking. Others report that chewing doesn't work for them at all, but smoking does. For those who get little effect from either method, the two methods can be combined. First chew a quid, and then, after spitting it out, light up. If you already smoke tobacco or _Cannabis_ you will probably be comfortable with smoking Salvia. If you are a non-smoker you will probably prefer the quid method. Bear in mind that smoking anything, even Salvia, can't be good for your lungs. Unlike smoke, orally consumed Salvia does not irritate your lungs. 
It requires quite a bit more dried leaf when taking the leaves as a quid than when smoking. Smoking is the most economical way to use the leaves. 
The quid method produces effects that come on more gradually and last longer. They are better for exploring Salvia's world. They are better for deep meditation. 
Salvia tincture (e.g. "Sage Goddess Emerald Essence®") has the same effects as a quid method, however the dosage can be adjusted more precisely, the effects come on somewhat faster, and holding the not-unpleasant tasting tincture in one's mouth is much nicer than holding chewed up leaves in your mouth. The only side-effects reported that are unique to the tincture have been "burning" of the lining of one's mouth. This occurs if the alcohol in the tincture has not been sufficiently diluted. It may leave one's mouth mildly sore the next day, in much the way that it would be if you drank soup that was scalding hot. This problem can be prevented by diluting the tincture with enough water. 
Generally speaking, it is best to avoid overly-concentrated extracts, vaporizers, and pure salvinorin A. Chewing quid, using tincture, smoking leaves, or smoking mild to medium-strength extracts will produce sufficiently strong effects for most people. There is no need to experiment with stronger and more dangerous ways of taking Salvia. 
There are some people--albeit a minority--who, even after many experiments, find they remain "Salvia-hardheads." They never experience more than a slight Salvia effect from smoking, or from a quid. Some of these hardheads will get satisfactory results if they chew a quid, and then immediately smoke after spitting out the quid. Others will find even this ineffective. For them, extract-enhanced leaves are necessary to produce effects. See how sensitive you are before experimenting with stronger forms of Salvia. With a little practice, quid chewing, or smoking, or combining the two ("boosting"), works quite well for most people. Many people find it takes several meetings with Salvia before a "breakthrough" experience occurs. So don't label yourself a "Salvia-hardhead" too soon.


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 13, 2008)

*SITTERS and SAFETY*
WHEN YOU NEED A SITTER
A sitter is absolutely essential if you are taking doses on which you may freak out, become confused, injure yourself, fall, or do anything that might harm others. Have a sitter present if you are new to Salvia, are experimenting with a stronger form than you have used before, or are using a more effective method of ingestion. 

An experienced Salvia user who is chewing a quid, may often choose to do it alone, and may be quite safe in doing so. But having a pleasant, sensible, sober sitter is an absolute must if you are trying vaporization, smoking high doses of extract-enhanced leaves, or using pure salvinorin. Smoking leaves usually falls in between in terms of risk. Many people do so without a sitter, but a sitter is never a bad idea. Use sound judgment. 
*WHAT A SITTER SHOULD KNOW AND DO*
The sitter must remember that no matter how strangely the person acts, the effects of salvia are short lived. don't take the person to the emergency room (unless, of course, there is a true medical emergency). Keep the person safe and wait it out. If you can't keep the person safe, get help. Otherwise keep the matter private. Within an hour or so (usually much less) the person will be back to normal. It is very reassuring to hold onto this knowledge if things get messy. It helps to have experienced Salvia yourself before sitting for another person. Experience with other visionary materials may be only partially helpful. The sitter should know that Salvia is different from these. Touching to "ground" the person works for some people on some entheogens, but may be frightening for someone on Salvia. If you plan on touching, clear it with the person BEFORE they begin their experience. 
*THE ROLES OF THE SITTER*
The sitter has three essential jobs. The most important of these is to keep the person, and others who may be present, safe. This comes before all else. The main danger is accidental injury. Your job is to be a gentle guardian. Be as unobtrusive as possible, but remain alert in case the person should suddenly start moving about recklessly. Do not use physical force unless nothing else will do. Use of physical force may result in injury. It could be misinterpreted as an assault. NEVER LET SALVIA BE USED WHERE FIREARMS, KNIVES, OR OTHER DANGEROUS OBJECTS ARE PRESENT. Take the person's car keys for safe keeping before the experience begins. Keep the person safe from falls, head banging, sharp objects, walking into walls, walking into furniture, walking through windows, wandering out into the street or other public areas, open flames, hot surfaces, and breakable objects. But let the person move about in a safe area. Do not grab or try to physically restrain him/her, unless absolutely necessary. Redirect. Speak softly. Gently take dangerous objects away. Use the minimum touching necessary (in their altered state, the person may think your touching is an assault and react to the imagined danger). You may have to handle unexpected intrusions of strangers and other awkward social situations. 
The second job of the sitter is to reassure. Often, simple repeated explanations may help if they appear frightened, e.g. "You're safe, I won't let anything harm you." "You're just having a Salvia experience, you'll feel better in a few minutes." "Your name is........." I'm your friend ........" If speech is not called for, be silent. Silence is often less threatening to the person than trying to decipher what a sitter is saying. 
The third job of the sitter is to help the person to later recall the details of their experience. There are several ways. Use a notebook and record the person's actions. Later you can ask about these. This may help jog the person's memory about what was experienced. Another technique, if the person is not too far gone to talk during the experience, is to ask repeatedly "what are you experiencing now?" A notebook, or a tape recorder, can be used to record responses. Since some people will prefer that you remain silent and don't record, clear it with them in advance. 
*INTERACTIONS BETWEEN SALVIA AND OTHER DRUGS*
One should be particularly cautious about combining salvia with other drugs. As is the case with most drugs, some combinations may interact in unexpected and possibly negative ways.

Many people who are taking regular medications do use salvia with no adverse effects. Although salvia appears to be relatively safe when combined with many medications, there probably are some drugs that it should not be combined with. It is important to remember that each individual is unique. The fact that some people do not experience problems with a particular combination does not guarantee that that combination is safe for everyone. 

If you must combine salvia with another drug, you should always do so cautiously. Start with an extremely conservative dose so as to reduce the risk, should a negative reaction occur. If no negative reaction occurs, you can try increasing the dosage slightly on subsequent attempts. Provided that no adverse effects are experienced, you can increase the dose until you obtain the desired level of effects. One should always have an alert, responsible sitter present when experimenting with new combinations. It is important to have someone on hand who can help you, should the need arise. 
We are aware of one individual who reported that his breathing became somewhat constricted and labored for several minutes when he smoked salvia following a high dose of GABA. While it is not certain that this reaction was due to an interaction of the two drugs, it would be prudent to avoid this combination. 
*THE NEUROLOGICAL MECHANISM OF ACTION FOR SALVINORIN A*
Salvinorin A has been identified as a potent, highly selective kappa-opioid receptor agonist. Experimental evidence indicates that the psychoactive effects of salvinorin A result from its activity at these receptors. 
*GUIDELINES FOR USING SALVIA INTELLIGENTLY AND SAFELY*
_Salvia divinorum_ is a remarkably safe herb, provided that it is used in a safe manner. It can produce fascinating experiences that are deeply enriching, provided that it is used intelligently. Please pay careful attention to the following basic safety guidelines: 
NEVER USE SALVIA IF GUNS, KNIVES, OR OTHER DANGEROUS OBJECTS ARE WITHIN EASY REACH.
NEVER DRIVE WHEN TAKING SALVIA.
Choose the time and place of your salvia experience carefully. Privacy and safety are essential. Be very careful about heights, and open flames such as candles. Do not take Salvia when you may be interrupted by phone calls, visits, pets, children, etc. Turn off your telephone and set your answering machine to silently record incoming calls. You can return the calls in a couple of hours once you are sober.
Give careful thought to how much you will take, and how you take it.
After all smoking material is safely out, lie down in bed, on a couch, or on a carpet. You are much safer lying down than you would be stumbling around. Stay put for the rest of the experience. The visionary effects are best perceived with eyes closed.
Have a sitter (this is especially important if you are new to Salvia, taking a high dose, smoking a strong extract, or using a very strong delivery system (such as vaporization).
Volunteer to be a sitter for others.
If you have mental health problems, don't take Salvia without first discussing it with your therapist, or doctor.
Practice and encourage responsible use. don't give Salvia to minors, or to violent or unstable people. Don't share it with strangers. Know who you are giving it to and know why they want to use it.
Never take Salvia while at work or in public. Keep it private. It's not for concerts. It is not for raves. It's not for large noisy parties. Better to use it in a quiet safe private place in the company of a close friend.
Mixing Salvia with other drugs or large amounts of alcohol may cause out-of-control behavior, or terrifying experiences. While experienced Salvia users have experimented with combinations, these are not for Salvia beginners, and are certainly riskier than just using Salvia by itself. While there are no known toxic drug-drug interactions between Salvia and anything else, this has not been studied scientifically (see above for a discussion of a possible toxic drug-drug interaction of salvia with GABA).
Be extra careful of flames (candles, lighters, fire, etc.) when using Salvia.
Be very careful about using vaporized extracts, vaporized leaves, or smoking high-potency extract-enhanced leaves. These require a sitter to be present. Chewing quid or smoking leaves is much less likely to produce out-of-control behavior than these are.
Never use pure salvinorin A unless the dose you are taking has been weighed with an ultra-accurate balance that can weigh out doses in micrograms, and you know exactly how much you can safely take. Even if you do meet these requirements, you still should have a sitter present.


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 13, 2008)

hope no one minds but i think it is better to load up on knowledge on foriegn things and have your guns loaded before you get loaded.........


----------



## Microdizzey (Jan 14, 2008)

Good call beatdown, thanks for all that info


----------



## krillianred (Jan 23, 2008)

salvia is the fucking devil. god im stoned. ive become a pothead. 


=(


----------



## npfb6715 (Jan 23, 2008)

screw saliva, smoke weed


----------



## stickyicky77 (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow I have never had that bad of a trip on salvia. Every time i have done it i was sitting on my couch in front of the big screen. I start to feel like i am sinking into the couch and then makes you feel like what's going on the TV is very vivid you are really there. Talk about HD lol. It is a hallucinogenic and should not be taken lightly. It is used by medicine men for vision quests up in the mountains in Mexico. Start out smoking less so you dont freek out.


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 23, 2008)

stickyicky77 said:


> Wow I have never had that bad of a trip on salvia. Every time i have done it i was sitting on my couch in front of the big screen. I start to feel like i am sinking into the couch and then makes you feel like what's going on the TV is very vivid you are really there. Talk about HD lol. It is a hallucinogenic and should not be taken lightly. It is used by medicine men for vision quests up in the mountains in Mexico. Start out smoking less so you dont freek out.


----------



## Devilreject1 (Jan 24, 2008)

i've only tried the leaves. i can say falling backwards and needle like feelin. i want to try the extract thoguh


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank you, beatdown. Great info. I love it when people take the effort to educate themselves and others.


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 24, 2008)

no problem i try to help where i can


----------



## TEUFELHuNDEN420 (Feb 15, 2008)

My 'savvy-D' TRIP! ok none of my dealers had ANY weed to speak of and i was bored so i decided to buy some SAAAALLLLVIIIIAAAA at the head shop to kill some time and because i saw this one fool at a party take a fat bubbler hit off some savvy-D and FLIP THE FUCK OUT for like 15 minutes straight just running around the apartment looking for something and talking to hiself. Shit i thought why the hell not, anythings better then watching the mind-numbing news. So i got like 3 Grams at the head shop so my roomate and i can trip out. I put about 1.5 grams in a pyrex bong and i remember seeing a ton of the smoke fill the chamber up then i cleared it. I hold it in for no longer than 5 seconds then i exhale but i see absolutely no smoke whatsoever! At this point i know i am already trippin hard cuz it's not like i completely ghosted that much smoke in 5 seconds flat. Next thing i remember is opening the front door and i look outside and all reality seems to be fading from my vision before my very eyes. the only way i can explain it is like a giant black deck of cards from the left side of my field of view slowly going to the right in very thin vertical lines until all my vision is blacked out. and i remember being able to hear what sounded like high pitch echoing vibrations of some kind, and feeling like i wasn't standing inside a house, like there was never even a house there to begin with, even though i know that, physically, i am inside a house. during all of this i felt like i was somehow standing on the cieling or that everything was upside down for some fucked up reason. at the end i got a strong feeling that i was cold and alone in a world of darkness and confusion. then my vision started coming back to me gradually and i was sitting on the front doorstep just staring across the street. my buddy told me that after i hit that bong i exhaled a shitload of smoke then just sat on the couch for a second then went to the front door, open it and sitdown for like 10 minutes. so that is my fuckin savvy-D story and all i know is that the shit is fuckin NUTTS, and it will blow your entire fuckin mind for a cool 10-15 minutes. i prolly won't be smoking that shit for a loong time unless someone ever dares me to.


----------



## krillianred (Feb 15, 2008)

i think that fool was faking it.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 15, 2008)

Man, I ordered me up some Salvia 20x Extract about 6 months ago and gave it a try. I heard to try it in a quiet environment with someone you trust. So, My girl and I had a seat on the couch. My couch is a L shape and I was on the Left side and she was in the corner of the L on my right. I heard to take a big rip and count to 30 while holding it in. Aight, I`ll admit it- I was a little scared so I only held it in like 10 seconds and blew it back out... then I was like well fuck this aint bad so I took another BIG Rip off the bowl... Held it in and counted........ I remember getting to 19 and I dropped the bowl on my lap. I felt like I was being held there on the couch but I knew nothing was holding me. My hardwood floors turned to a sandy beach. The wall on my left just disappeared and I swore there were people walking on the beach to my left. I remember leaning forward on the couch, giving it everything I had to move, to strain to look. It all seemed crazy odd while tripping because I really felt like I knew everything was going to be ok and that I was in my front room at home... but it was so real and so bizarre I started to worry a little bit. I looked over to my right and I couldn't see my girl on the couch- that worried me even more. I looked back to my left and then back to my right and finally I could start to see her. I remember trying to get her attention because I felt like something was wrong. She just thought it was part of the trip so she didn't respond back and just kept sitting there staring at me. At this point I freaked out.. after trying to get her attention for like 30 seconds straight, YELLING.. to the best ability I could, I managed to overcome the "pull" it puts on you and stand up in a panic. I took about 2 steps and felt like I was carring 100 lbs but could still move around. Things started slowly coming back together. The wall on the left re-appeared, the floors slowly came back as Hardwood instead of Sand, I looked back to where I thought I saw people and it was my kitchen. One thing for the people who haven't been taken control of by salvia. The key is a quiet room with maybe one other person that you are normally around and comfortable with. I tried it with my friends, thinking I would show them... and I couldn't focus enough to be taken control of... I just got the pulling or pushing sensation.. like someone is starting to hold you down. At home, With nothing on, Sitting on the Couch in complete quiet, with your girl or whatever- someone you are very comfortable with and are normally around. Take a HUGE hit and hold it in until your in dream land, literately.

I have only tried X once (dumb) when I was in High School but other than that Weed has been the only drug I have ever done. Salvia was fucking crazy and if there is anything that is more crazy out there than this shit I would never want to try it.. I would be nervous to try Salvia again in all honesty. Me and Her had about 4 or 5 pretty crazy trips before my grams were out. When I ordered the Salvia, I ordered this shit called Kratom... kinda like an opiate- not hallucinatory- but I did feel effects of it. Same with Blue Lotus.. Felt effects but short termed and VERY subtle weed like euphoric high. All 3 of which are legal (in most states). The Kratom was the highest extract I could find at the time.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 15, 2008)

Funny thing is she Video Taped me the first time... when I saw the sandy beach and shit. Watching yourself on a Salvia trip is a little trippy itself. It makes you remember even more vividly what you were doing. From about 10 seconds after I took that hit you could tell I was a little different in the video.. When I dropped the bowl I pretty much just slouched back in the couch and didn't really move a whole lot besides my head. Its funny in the video I have this crazy curious odd look on my face.. like WTF... but I wasnt saying it. I moved my head to the left and right quite a few times and when I moved my head I moved it what seemed like really fast in the video. I remember doing that because it felt like the Salvia was like holding my head making it hard to move.. like I became part of the couch.. it was weird.. back to the video.. you can start to tell I am looking around a little more and thats when I started piecing little thing here and there back together... All of the sudden I jump up in the video and turn around and start yelling and cussing shit at her cause she wouldn't respond. When I was yelling though it was very winded yells like I was almost in a hyperventilating state... but I dont think I was.. just was shorter on breath and couldn't yell like normal. The video/trip was probably about 1 minute and in that 1 minute I POURED down sweat. I was drenched afterwards and I am a pretty fit person. Just thought I would share that little experience. If you havn't tried it I would say try it just for the experience.. but I wouldn't get hooked on it, if you even can...


----------



## mrCRC420 (Feb 16, 2008)

I only smoke that 6x cuz otherwise shit gets to get a little too unreal u kno? 6x things become distorted, circles, polygons and shit. 10x you start really loosin it but it's still chill. 20x i won't even try that shit for a while cuz i'd be GONE absolutely gone. 

tried 10x while looking at the itunes visualizer NOT A GOOD IDEA fucking trippy as shit but not a great idea, got sucked into some spirlining colors that tried to suck me in, turning me into one of the swirling colors. Fun but scary haha.

salvia = not to be underestimated by any means!


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 16, 2008)

mrCRC420 said:


> I only smoke that 6x cuz otherwise shit gets to get a little too unreal u kno? 6x things become distorted, circles, polygons and shit. 10x you start really loosin it but it's still chill. 20x i won't even try that shit for a while cuz i'd be GONE absolutely gone.
> 
> tried 10x while looking at the itunes visualizer NOT A GOOD IDEA fucking trippy as shit but not a great idea, got sucked into some spirlining colors that tried to suck me in, turning me into one of the swirling colors. Fun but scary haha.
> 
> * salvia = not to be underestimated by any means!*


Could not agree more, whooped my ass... Unexpectedly


----------



## Oisterboy (Feb 16, 2008)

Well...I did some 20x, and I won't be doing it again for a while.


I put on some Pink Floyd for the hell of it (always liked it when I was shrooming) I played "Speak To Me/ Breathe" (so the album was DSOTM), and fired it up in a piece I had laying around. I felt small effects, but not enough. I smoked another bowl, and another (using a jet lighter, as instructed)...and about the time I felt it, the song was ending.

That was my first mistake...playing that album. I forgot the song "On The Run" was next up...and I couldn't understand why nobody was singing. (for those unfamiliar with Floyd, On The Run is an instrumental song.) And was paralyzed for the 3+ minutes that song plays for...I was thinking to myself "Its okay. The song is doing this to me. Once this song is over, and the guy starts singing, I will be able to move again. This song is what is holding me down. Just a few more seconds now. This song is ending. Why isn't this song ending." (the song got to the part where it moves from speaker to speaker, and I watched my life flash before my eyes, REALLY quickly however). The song kept going on and on, and I was held down by it. I just wanted the song to end, but it kept playing. Finally I heard the laughing part, and was able to move. I sat up for a few seconds watching EVERYTHING in my room ripple like a pond. A voice kept telling me "Spencer is doing this" (Spencer is the dude I got my salvia from). (again with the speaker to speaker, again with the life flash)

The song ended, and "Time" began. All the alarm clocks at the beginning of Time started going off...and I told myself that was it. I was out of time. There was no more time. (I had no idea what I was out of time FOR however). I managed to stand up and stumble across my room to the mirror, checking to see if I was still tripping. Everything was still rippling, and I thought to myself "what if I never come down? What if this is how EVERYTHING will be from now on?"

Then I started listening to the lyrics of the song, and it painted a picture of my life in my mind. Everything he was saying in the song...I could relate to perfectly. I wondered if the song was somehow written about me. 

For the rest of the album, I sat in a chair...a bit dizzy from my experience, the ripples slowly decreasing in volume. I got really tired after my trip, and walked to my bed for a nap. I napped for a few hours, then went downstairs to watch some TV. 

I had extended visuals, and noticed things wern't quite the same for the next few days. I still wonder, to this day...if I see things differently than I used to.


----------



## Eefman (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, long story short I need a job, and I need to pass a drug test for said job, so no illegal drugs for me. My friends sympathize with me, and decided to buy some 40x at our local head shop, the strongest shit they had. Originally, I wasn't going to do it, because I've heard of people's bad trips, but peer pressure kicked in and sure enough, I was holding the pipe. I took 2 puffs then held in the 3rd, and decided it needed a fresh bowl. I should've stopped there, I was only feeling a little dizzy, but I didn't know it hits you so quickly. I sit down and take another 2 hits, holding the first in for about 20 seconds, then holding in the second for what seemed like forever. The room was dark except for the TV, which was on one of those satellite-radio stations. I fall backwards onto the bed, and instantly my reality gets decked in the face. My vision was distorted to bright, contrasting vertical lines, rapidly moving up and down. Sounds seemed to echo and drag on forever... nothing is the same, I panic. I try to call out for help, I call for rescue from this bottomless pit I'm falling rapidly into, and all I can hear in my head is echoing laughter. I pull my head up, look forward, and suddenly I'm back in my friends room, everything is a shade of blue. The chair is rhythmically falling down, repeating this process to the slowed tempo of that "Land Down Under" song. The chair falls, then the dresser falls. Chair, dresser, desk. Chair, dresser, desk, ME. My whole body feels like it's being squeezed, by hundreds of hands, all at the same time holding me down to the ground. The whole time this is all happening, there's only one thought going through my head. 

"Is this reality? Am I stuck like this... forever? Well fuck. This is great. Stuck in limbo, tied to the floor forever... with this fucking song controlling every aspect of my oh-so-shitty existence. Why did I do this? I'll never get to enjoy anything again, not driving a car, disc golf, holding onto my girl... I fucked it up"

And then, for the next half an hour, it was a mental battle. I'm trying as hard as I can to get a grip on reality, but it seems like no matter how hard I want it, I can't...

I definately won't be doing 40x or taking 5 hits of ANY concentration of salvia anytime soon... I wasn't right for 3-4 days after that, and I'm still having funny dreams...


----------



## WidowMaker79 (Feb 18, 2008)

I remember feeling like I was being pulled against my will in one direction. Crazy!


----------



## maximai (Feb 20, 2008)

The most craziest salvia trip was my first in the dorms, right before the Christmas break. It was the first hit I've ever taken of salvia and it was thur a gravity bong we made and that shit was nuts. After the initial hit, I didn't kno what to expect and then I started to laugh and I also felt weak. I couldn't stop laughing until like probably 8 mins later and then my friend took a hit and he tried to explained it while on it and i couldn't stop laughing because he took on his native india accent when in reality he really didn't have an accent.


----------



## Oisterboy (Feb 20, 2008)

Eefman said:


> and decided to buy some 40x at our local head shop,


From what I understand, 20x is the highest they can actually go...anything above 20 is just BS (its 20, they just sell it as higher)

Thats what I'VE heard though. I don't know much.


----------



## mr thc (Feb 20, 2008)

First time I took a hit of salvia it was the 40x extract...or "Horse Killer". I was in a car at the time. I looked at my buddy upon taking the hit and as I was blowing out smoke said "Nothing man". Funny thing though, it took about 30 seconds to say. Words fail to describe the trip I went through next, but I'll give it a shot. It's like this.. I was sucked out the passenger door. I instinctively took off my left shoe and discarded it. I sat down next to the car, cross legged, thinking of the near future and good times to come. Suddenly I glanced at the time, realizing that it was 11:20, and for some reason this was not good news to me at all. I ran at a breakneck speed....I mean faster than I will ever run, down the street and into woods, where I have a small gardening shed. I sat down inside. The door opened, and sheer terror gripped me, as if my maker himself was about to pull me into the underworld...yeah I was pretty freaked out. Turns out it was my buddy, who didnt have any salvia. He had a joint in his hand, and I questionned what it was, suddenly in a perfect mood again. He said it was weed...anyway...joint gets around. Childhood memories start to engulf me again and I'm in for an out of body experience. I pictured myself in a parade, dressed as a scuba diver. Everyone was laughing at me suddenly, pointing. In the distance the cry of a baby could be heard. Then I was back in the garden shed, my buddy kinda looking at me, and I told him I kind of went off. So...hit #2: It hits me just as quickly as the first time. Harder though...for sure. I'm thrown into a spiralling void where I have no sense at all. In this trip I am more active, and constantly feel as if I'm being observed by a greater being. I have scenarios going about sports mostly, from UFC mixed martial arts to soccer. This trip is shorter but definitely more intense. I'm back in the garden shed again, only high off weed, ready to sober sit while my buddy has his 2 hit trip. The entire experience lasted under 10 minutes.


----------



## creative_mind (Feb 20, 2008)

The first time I took a hit of salvia I was hanging out with a group of friends, we set up my buddy's bong and all at once smoked three bowls. All of a sudden I felt like I had traveled back into time and was sitting there with the pilgrims. As I was sitting there with these pilgrims I could hear the grass growing, and then all of a sudden I began to see shadows run from tree to tree. Indians began attacking us and yelling, the yelling tho seemed to be as if the devil was speaking. We were all outside at 1:30 am and I could see an image of the sun rise and sit next to the moon as the two began to mix as if they were together. The trip came and went within minutes but it had felt like days. The whole thing was an amazing experience tho I felt scared at some points I knew, for whatever reason, that everything was all good.


----------



## Eefman (Feb 20, 2008)

Oisterboy said:


> From what I understand, 20x is the highest they can actually go...anything above 20 is just BS (its 20, they just sell it as higher)
> 
> Thats what I'VE heard though. I don't know much.


I have no doubt that could be the case, wasn't my money though.  

And I have a friend who swears he's done 120x... I'd love if he was bullshittin all this time.


----------



## stubbbone (Feb 21, 2008)

Oisterboy said:


> From what I understand, 20x is the highest they can actually go...anything above 20 is just BS (its 20, they just sell it as higher)
> Thats what I'VE heard though. I don't know much.


first you can get higher extracts than 20x, even up to 100x, but it all come down to how long they extract it. 100x is crazy and so potnt it would not be a good thing, that is probably why it is getting banned in many states. then there is standardized and non-standardized. Standardized uses a more scientific method (lab) ensuring its potentcy, while non- does not and can be a little higher or lower than the stated potentcy and is much cheaper. I have some 80x standardized (1 gram) and mixed it with 10 grams of 15x non standardized, the outcome, one, solid packed one hit makes you leave this world for about 10 minutes, seems longer, and taste very good as the 15x was blueberry flavored. The stuff most headshop sell is not that good, you are better off finding a good place on-line and buying it in quanity before it gets outlawed where you live, get a few oz.s as that should last a lifetime as most people do not go crazy and use it everyday. a one hit every month or so is good for me, brings me back to the days of dropping acid for a few minutes without being messed up for hours.


----------



## alprimo (Feb 27, 2008)

first time i tried salvia my chair turned into a hand which grabbed me and then my carpet turned int pumpkin patch..next thing i remember i was running and screaming just trying to get away fom the chair..i also could not physically get up from the couch..i also drooled alot..you pretty much lose all bodily functions and let the salvia take you for a ride..this stuff controls you...scariest thing ive experienced


----------



## growingmom (Feb 28, 2008)

first and only time...I tried salvia, my kids had it (they are both college kids), and convinced me to just try it, I figured hell they bought it at the mall..how bad can it really be. had much of the same experience as above without the pumkin patch..lol. felt like I was being zipped into the couch..and I just wanted it to stop...I agree it was the scariest thing I ever experienced..and I told my kids to throw that shit away, and don't smoke anymore of it. They of course thought I was nutz..but did let me flush it...because I'am the MOM.


----------



## GrowInfo (Jun 18, 2008)

bubonicchronic said:


> The box was purple


 
Are you out of your mind? Salvia is the hardest drug i have ever had any affiliation with......you 1) are a complete dumbass trying to confuse people that are looking for answers or 2) you did not get a standardized salvia. You go get a standardized salvia 20x extract.....and you load your bong....take 3 hits back to back holding it in as long as you can on the first two and on the last one only let enough out to pacify your lungs until its all gone...before you exhale the third hit ...you are going to break through to a whole new world.....one where time doesnt matter or exist...a place where gods and demons are you and a place where you learn so much about who you are and what you are and what everyone is as a whole. Salvia is not a fun recreational drug like pot coke acid etc. It is not enjoyable and it is that intense...if you are looking for spiritual healing this is a drug used by shaman monks for thousands of years....I am not sure exactly what it is but on my last trip...i ended up on the astral plane....i remember grabbing a piece of paper....and writing...then then i was in a place where time didnt exist...where i didnt exist solely but i existed with you..with everyone....it was really odd...when i got done...i had written down some very interesting things....I do not have any background in LAtin but this is what i had written:

Aspcio

vestri amicus est non vestri habeo

sit unus quisnam peto verum

And i had also drawn a picture of a man with his hands over his head that were connected (i found later this is a 4500 year old symbol for "messenger of the gods")

around the indalo man i had written the following phrase in latin:

IS ERO VESTRI TANTUM

Admonitio

Aspicio

so if anyone can tell me that this is not serious shit they are getting called a dumbass....100 percent of the time

Also if anyone can help me interpert the meaning of what i had written i would appreciate it


----------



## GrowInfo (Jun 18, 2008)

bubonicchronic said:


> The box was purple


 
Are you out of your mind? Salvia is the hardest drug i have ever had any affiliation with......you 1) are a complete dumbass trying to confuse people that are looking for answers or 2) you did not get a standardized salvia. You go get a standardized salvia 20x extract.....and you load your bong....take 3 hits back to back holding it in as long as you can on the first two and on the last one only let enough out to pacify your lungs until its all gone...before you exhale the third hit ...you are going to break through to a whole new world.....one where time doesnt matter or exist...a place where gods and demons are you and a place where you learn so much about who you are and what you are and what everyone is as a whole. Salvia is not a fun recreational drug like pot coke acid etc. It is not enjoyable and it is that intense...if you are looking for spiritual healing this is a drug used by shaman monks for thousands of years....I am not sure exactly what it is but on my last trip...i ended up on the astral plane....i remember grabbing a piece of paper....and writing...then then i was in a place where time didnt exist...where i didnt exist solely but i existed with you..with everyone....it was really odd...when i got done...i had written down some very interesting things....I do not have any background in LAtin but this is what i had written:

Aspcio

vestri amicus est non vestri habeo

sit unus quisnam peto verum

And i had also drawn a picture of a man with his hands over his head that were connected (i found later this is a 4500 year old symbol for "messenger of the gods")

around the indalo man i had written the following phrase in latin:

IS ERO VESTRI TANTUM

Admonitio

Aspicio

so if anyone can tell me that this is not serious shit they are getting called a dumbass....100 percent of the time

Also if anyone can help me interpert the meaning of what i had written i would appreciate it


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 18, 2008)

I thought that was really weird you wrote in latin while on salvia. So I put it into a latin translator for fun:

Aspcio
vestri amicus est non vestri habeo
sit unus quisnam peto verum

"Aspcio your male friend is not yours to have he is one quidnam to make for truth"

IS ERO VESTRI TANTUM

Admonitio

Aspicio

"THIS WILL BE YOUR Only Warning To look at"

If I could have an experience like this with salvia I would be beyond happy. But all my experiences were fucking lame. I have tried salvia 3 times now, and all of them were barely level 2 experiences. However, my buddy had some crazy vision that an army was marching to get him. And I was like dude, why didn't I see anything! wtf.


----------



## doogie6334 (Jun 19, 2008)

WHOA! SHXT!!! i cant explain it better than hearing my friends laughing, feeling as if i was takin out of my body and to a place like a forest and feeling like my body was chopped up, the trippy colors on the couch i was on made me paranoid as fucc and felt like couch was gonna eat me or sumthin..


----------



## SouthernOregonOrganic (Jun 19, 2008)

stubbbone said:


> Illegal now in Illinios, put in same list as cocain and heroine? Well I guess i am lucky stocked up and have what I consider a lifetime supply in glass vials, about 4 oz. wont sell em either,"
> 
> Dont worrie, i dont think u will be gettin many knocks for that shit anytime soon.  Salvia is Wack! Its fucked up and there is a reason its legal in most states! Because the trip is not enjoyable at all. Its the same reason Datura is still legal, because the high isnt enjoyable in any way, shape or form! Fuck salvia! Ohh yea! i would consider 4 zips a life time supply! It would take me my entire life to consume that much salvia!!! I can consume a qp of herb in under a month smoking casually It would take me two weeks to Finnish off a g of salvia. And that would only be under forced circumstances.


----------



## stubbbone (Jun 19, 2008)

SouthernOregonOrganic said:


> stubbbone said:
> 
> 
> > Illegal now in Illinios, put in same list as cocain and heroine? Well I guess i am lucky stocked up and have what I consider a lifetime supply in glass vials, about 4 oz. wont sell em either,"
> ...


----------



## gonfarmin (Jun 19, 2008)

yeah i was doing everythign at bonnaroo and i guess im pretty psychotic if you ask me but it felt like my blanket was a rug, i think i drooled and looked tot he right and it multiplied out to the right and came back inwards to my rug then i was still in my blanket(rug) sitting in the chair...the wandering lady kinda spooked me from then on but she was cool shit. ROCK ON DIE HARD HIPPIES


----------



## 40acres (Jun 19, 2008)

My sativa trips were always like getting the circulation to my head cut off, and then the 5 minutes afterward.


----------



## Melthius420 (Jun 19, 2008)

well actually today was my first real experience and i was actually goin to start a thread right now....weird....well anyways i bought an ounce of regular leaves and made big bank and finally got my gram of 20x crude extract in the mail today....alright first of all i was fucking excited and loaded up my bong right when i got it. i was with a friend who has never even done normal salvia so he was kinda sketchy about doin it so i hit my bong.....i filled the chamber then cleared it it was a big hit mind you...so i felt sober and handed the bong to my frien i was laying on my bed on my elbow and i looked down at my blankets and it fucking blew my mind...it was not enjoyable to say the least was stuck in a trance and i couldnt figure out what the fuck was going on...to say the least i was fucking overwhelmed and unlike every other drug ive done where there is always a part of me that says "its only the drugs" it was completely gone i had no grip on reality and it was fucked up....so after i sobered up we skated for a bit and decided to go in the woods and smoke some more which i freaked out for about 3 min then we laughed our asses off the rest of the high...so salvia is a very STRONG fuckin drug and always be mentally prepared with good surroundings then youll have a semi-fun experience
peace


----------



## Piou (Jul 29, 2008)

Blue-level

Tripped yesterday.

Me and two friends bought half a gram for $50 at the head shop. We were all excited and wanted to trip out and like "Naw, I'm not scared, I'm excited as shit I'm ready."

Hell no. Now it's kind of funny but in the moment...damn.

My friend went first, he's been hitting weed longer than us and we watched him hit out of a pipe with a torch lighter, 1/6 of a gram (1/3 of the half we bought). He sits back almost immediately, talks a little like "Whoa it's like.." then he was gone. He kept trying to stand and I was like "Sit back and enjoy, man," like I knew what was going on or something.

Once he started being more coherent I loaded up excited as hell. I just remember I exhaled as much as I could, emptying my lungs, and then lit it and toked. Toked as deep as I could, puffed a little back out, and then sucked in again as much as I could.

I don't know who took the pipe away.

It was as if I didn't exist. And it wasn't that I "felt" that way, it's that not existing was the only thing I ever knew. I had no memory, no feeling, no sensation. Eventually I started feeling really weird, but again I had no idea who I was, what I was, where, nothing. Nothing f*cking existed.

Then a visual, and this visual was the only thing I knew. You know how on a picture book? You open a page and there is a character, but as soon as you flip the page, that character stops "existing" and you're on the next page. I felt as if somebody was killing me every second, but everytime I was about to die I was becoming the next one in line, the next character, next page.

But the visual was just flipping pages, but it was like a sliver of a face, but I didn't recognize it as a face. Slowly I started climbing back, I tried harder and harder to fight and exist and not have the page turned on me but it was impossible. I nearly gave up so many times but something kept telling me it was wrong.

Like if I gave up it was over and I just kept trying then suddenly I could see. I didn't know what the f*ck that meant though. I didn't know I was human or anything just that I had a thought process. No memory, nothing. I could see I looked around the room and started seeing my friends and there was nothing no recognition.

It was terrible frightening, I wanted to quit so many times but then I just kept holding on like it would be better.

That was the main trip. Eventually I was reminded that I had hit salvia and then I understood that I was feeling weird...but I didn't know what normal was I just understood that I was going to keep coming back.

Like 30 minutes later I was "sober" but felt so unnatural. I kept saying "I didn't exist," "I wasn't human."

Salvia scared the sh*t out of me, but now I'm interested. I know I'll try it again, but I don't know when and for what purpose. Coming back to reality was weird like I just wanted "to be sober again, I want to wake up tomorrow and be back to normal."

I'm back. Thankfully, sh*t, haha.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Jul 29, 2008)

I have only done it once, and will never do it again. I loved acid and shrooms back in the day, but this shit, man, all I could think was I want a cigarette but I can't move!

So I pack my bubbler with some 20x, no one was at my house. I take a giant hit, set the pipe down, and lay in my bed. I was staring at my ceiling fan for like 10sec, then BAM!! 
Everything sounded like it does when you do nitrous, I was spinning with the fan, and my body was in "slices" like a mobile you would make in 1st grade. My body stretched out in that spiral shape and kept spinning with the fan. This is when I wanted my cigarette, but knew I couldn't get them.
The whole time I knew I was just tripping, I wasn't scared by any means. I was thinking this is pretty cool, but this is the longest 5 min ever! It was like an intense acid peak that only lasts like 5 min. But on acid I was a lot more functional. Well, most of the time, lol. 
It was a good experience to have, but not one I will ever have again. So all in all, I'm glad I tried it, it was a trip, and now I never have to do it again.


----------



## magic alex (Jul 29, 2008)

ive smoked salvia about 10 times over the past 2 years. alot of people dont like it and yeah, it feels wierd but i love where it takes me. further than acid than shrooms than anything ive done (havnt done dmt so idk bout that).

but my last trip i was with a few friends and we had some 40x. i was the only one there who had done it before so they wanted me to demonstrate for them. i loaded up a bong and toked up. i took a huge hit and held it in for a little. i looked around at my firends and then started hearing this old familiar sound creeping up that i always hear when im on salvia, kind of like a psychedelic marching band playin or somthing. then i saw the salvia visuals creeping up from the horizon of my sight. its always little wierd elf like creatures all making noises, but they were moving, flowing and they took me with them. i felt a force push me on my back slowly from my sitting postion as i was encomassed by the force, by the creatures. i had forgotten i had smoked anything at this point. i felt like i was on a conveyor belt moving along. i could see time and space segmented out and moving over me in stages. i kept hearing alot of cheering and, wierd music and buzzing. i had forgotten where i was. i then looked up at the room and it seemed like a stage, i could see all my friends there but i was really confused, i knew who i was again tho but not how i had gotten where i was. my friends were all trying to talk to me, but i thought they were actors, like all the people besides jim carrys character in the truman show. i felt like i was finally about to break through 'reality' and into whatever the truth was. but for some reason i thought there was a phrase i had to say to get there. i felt like i was on a game show now. i was saying somthing and words were lighting up as i said them. but then i got to the last word and i was racing for time...i couldnt think of it though. i looked at a girl in the room and tried to ask her what the word was, she just laughed. i was floating away, i couldnt think of it. faces came from out of the wall and the different mountainous structures i was seeing all around trying to tell it to me, but their faces were being zipped back up (like zipping up some jeans or somthing) behind "reality". i was starting to some down. it was then my friend billy leans in and goes "you see this?" he was holding up the bong, "you smoked salvia alex.". i was still freaked out though, i got up and frantically tried to explain what had happened to me, but everyone just kind of stared at me. i was still buzzin pretty hard on it, i hadnt fully connected back into "reality". it was crazy. 

based on my experiences i think salvia takes you to the origin of our "reality". to the place where matter is constructed. a reality factory haha.


----------



## Enlightened One (Jul 29, 2008)

Never could trip off of salvia


----------



## BubbaSlick (Jul 29, 2008)

I feel out of it for a second, then comes a weird, rough, metallic feeling.. That's the only way I can explain it.. Not euphoric at all, imo, but when it starts wearing off, I feel ok...
Makes me hot and clammy too, maybe because it's hot here, I dunno...


----------



## bongrippinbob (Jul 30, 2008)

Enlightened One said:


> Never could trip off of salvia


I thought the same thing. I tried it years ago, but it was just the leaves. I thought it was weak. Me and like 4 friends smoked 2 joints in a row of it and nothing.
Then just a little while back, I got some of the 20x extract. That stuff kicked my ass. Just read my post on page 15. If you smoked the leaves, that is probably why. Also, you need to burn it hotter than weed, so a torch works much better. 
Give the extract a try with a butane torch lighter, and I bet you can trip off it.


----------



## Maseo (Jul 30, 2008)

ok umm 

it started off with me taking hits out of a glass pipe on my friends bed. It was my first time with a torch lighter so i waaaay over hit. I looked at my my freind who was sitting in a chair next to me and held my hit 1,2,3,...20. KABLAM!! he turns into a cartoon panda. Then he waved at me, and i sorta fell back through his bed into another universe where there where planets and i was sitting on this red moon place looking down through space through my eyes into the room where everything had turned cartoony, and my friend was still a panda. at bout this time, another person who was tripping with us flipped way out and decided to start jumping around and losing his mind. it was ruining my trip so i left my friends room and went downstairs. I was strangely sober walking and the only thing that really happened was that the stairs felt more like pillows that i could sink into. I finally made it downstairs and plopped on my friends couch and just started spacing out looking at the blank off television. while i was doing this my whole perspective rotated about 45 degrees( from this | | to this / /. And it felt like i was sitting sideways in a slanted room after a little while of that i kinda sobered up

thus ends the trip

sorry for the typos ( of which there are many)


----------



## justdivein (Aug 3, 2008)

Last night me and three friends smoked salvia and I had, in my opinion, an incredible trip... 

Im in this place and I am trying to help this person grab this thing. It is kind of like I am in a factory with a bunch of assembly lines but I cant seem to actually grab the object off the assembly line. I try and try and try again but the object just keep moving out of my reach. Suddenly, I have a thought. "Stop trying." Stop trying to grab it and you "will win." So, I stop. I look up and suddenly Im lifted up. Im higher, bigger, and I can see millions of other people trying to grab the object (they each have their own, but they are all the same). I look around and see these three or four people who are bigger than the millions of people below. They are watching the smaller people and talking. They are alarmed that Ive stopped trying, that Ive "figured it out." They want me to go back to trying and seem to be getting anxious and angry. But I cant go back because it is too late. I already know the big secret. All thoses people dont know they will never reach the object and they will continue to keep trying forever. I can never go back because now I know, it is not an option, so I am scared. I am scared because life will never be the same, what I knew, the grabbing, will never happen again. And its scary because it may have been better had I never known. The bigger people, the people who "know" are like in a cult or are atleast together. They are in it together. They oversee the millions of people. The object that everyone is trying to grab is really crazy. Its like a tetragraph, a continuum. I dont know what it was but some how inside it, or it represented, all the people doing the exact same thing. The object everyone is grabbing is kind of like a scaled down image of millions of people grabbing an object that is kind of like a scaled down image of millions of people grabbing an object that is.... 

The repetitive act of me grabbing the object is my life and stopping causes an irrevocable change. It has a lot of meanings but I will never forget my trip. Its super cheesy, but I feel kind of enlightened. Like everyone leads their life being preoccupied on things and they dont see the big picture. They need to just stop and live.


----------



## shineon2008 (Aug 4, 2008)

Where to start.....
my first experiences with salvia were enjoyable. I was at a friends house with 5 of my close friends we all decide we should try it. Preparing the bong we passed around a bowl to ease us into the salvia trip hoping the mj would just mellow the trip out. While everyone was stoned we all gathered around in a circle and begain to pass the butane lighter around with the huge ass bong. i was the third in line to hit it. I held the lighter on enough to get a nice red bowl. I had doubts that it would do anything thinking it was some bs that people exaggerated about. While i saw the effects on my friends before i took my high i knew i was in for a ride... i held the hit in longer than a normal mj rip as soon as i exhaled i started to laugh as gravity begain to beat me and i felt myself falling backward laying down on the floor while the other 2 were already tripping the fuck out the other two people proceeded to take there hits. as i layed on the floor i looked up at the ceiling and it was if i flew through it and was going out of control the effects seem so powerful and my perception of time seemed to dissolve as i remember thinking this shit is lasting a long time. The sitter that was watching all of us got a kick out of our expressions on our faces. Overall it was an interesting experience and every trip is different.

Fast forward to two weeks ago and what i would like to call salvia turning on me . Normally i am around people when i do it but for whatever reason i had the urge to smoke some which never happens more so i think it was just wanting to take a bong rip but didnt have any mj  . I ripped a solid bh and exhaled immidatly starting to feel the effects i felt as if the walls were closing in on me and there were people within my room forming a baracade towards what would be the wall for a sober person. For me however it looked as if there were people ( although they were people more so circulare objects with arms and legs) shoulder by shoulder preventing me from going anywhere within my room and a strange sense came over me of being trapped although i knew i took a hit i totally forgot in my state of mind and was totally mind fucked. Afterwards once i came down i felt like my brain was warped and disassocaited with reality for about 5 hours until i woke up the next day. The best way i could compare the feeling of discomfort brought about by this experience i would say it was the feeling of being on shrooms with the urge for the trip to be over without the nasuea and burps from eatin them. Luckly the salvia experience only lasts 30 min or so but afterwards my mind felt warped...


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Aug 4, 2008)

I just watched some videos of people tripping on salvia. I have to say, there are really only two out of the many I have watched that were "good". when I say "good", I mean hilarious. I might try this one day. I don't think I'm mentally prepared try this yet. I'll start with shrooms or lsd (if I could find someone who has it) and then work my way to salvia. but for now, gonna stick with good old marijuana


----------



## BubbaSlick (Aug 4, 2008)

What?! lsd and shrooms are many times more powerful, in my humlest of opinions, amigo...


----------



## brendon420 (Aug 4, 2008)

boooringgg


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Aug 5, 2008)

BubbaSlick said:


> What?! lsd and shrooms are many times more powerful, in my humlest of opinions, amigo...


well that's what makes you all knowing, and me a noob


----------



## smokebytheoz (Aug 7, 2008)

My experience with Salvia was strange. Despite several friends warning me that it was not worth it and described it as "herbal terror" I bought 3 grams of x10 strength online. Personally when I smoked it out of my pipe I didn't really notice any effects.After some reading I discovered that it has a higher vapor point than weed so smoked it again in my bong really pulling hard and torching the shit out of the bowl.
First thing I noticed was it tasted HORRIBLE! I was also warned about this, but I figured that the people who warned me probably were exagarating, after all they wont even smoke resin , which I don't think is that good but certainly not horrible like they say, this was horrible.. it was a bitter gross smoke that was hard to hold in.
I was smoking it in my room sitting in my computer chair listening to music with my girlfriend at her desk across the room.Suddenly my half of the room started to shift and slowly spin slowly like i was on a merry go round or something... My music became a presence and the lyrics where this person talking to me.I was trying to turn and see who it was since i was convinced it was someone else there but because of my half of the room spinning i could never quite get a look at the person .suddenly i got this wave of anxiety because my girlfriend was looking at me like she wanted an answer to something but i was unaware she said anything and i was tripping balls and drenched in sweat.my mind literally felt like i was dropped into a dream and my brain was freaking out since it knew i shouldn't be sleeping since moments ago i was sitting here in my room smoking..oh yeah i smoked, thats why im dreaming...i didnt go to sleep i smoked salvia!then just as suddenly as i was in this alien world i was back.. in my room listening to music..i wouldnt say it was a bad experience just very very intense. i asked my girlfriend a little later what she was talking to me about and she said she didn't say a word.. i just took a hit on my bong said " whoaaahhh" and sat there quietly for 45 sec or so before i started speaking lucidly with her..after smoking it the first time i felt really disconnected and off and was trying to wrap my mind around all that felt like had happened when it was really around a minutes time...
I like mushrooms alot better.. i have done salvia a few more times since then, but i always feel like im on the edge of things going very badly.. I think its because how dreamlike it feels to me and i tend to have alot of nightmares.Plus,it lasts so short as soon as im wrapping my mind around how different things are its back to normal.
I would recommend trying it so you can know yourself but do it in a safe calm environment.
the second time i tried it i was by myself no music, in my room again but dimly lit and mellow.i had my fan on, and no shirt so i would hopefully not overheat again. Took a big hard hit on my bong again and layed back on my bed.... its a posturpedic one thats all comfortable and when i layed back i felt like i was sinking into the soft soft bed and the walls and celing stretched up like that haunted mansion ride at disney land. I felt a wave of heat rush over me and i felt a presence next to me, when i turned i was expecting something but it was sjut me on this wide plain of a bed..the ceiling slowed it stretch and the walls were normal and i was back laying on my normal bed drenched in sweat again.much less intense and the disconnected feeling i felt the first time wasnt as pronounced..overall its a powerful strange plant.. be warned before you try it


----------



## LiveVibe (Aug 7, 2008)

For some reason I can't really dig it. I got some stuff that was 30X from a pro brewer. I hit it once and laid on the floor with a dizzy fit and rippled audio. 

I am not trying it again LOL. Also it was pretty expensive.


----------



## mastermind (Aug 26, 2008)

has any one herd the collective voices/thoughts of friends and others around you. Or mabe then agin your hit is light and just have your vision go to fuzzy TV... So who thinks we always live in somewhat of a virtual Reality, Just keeping everyone entertained or mabe just a larger being? "divinorum,""divination".A seer.. I am one of those people try to see thing in multiple perspectives. Science, Virtue-Supernatural, Practice of the Holy Spirit. So in other words i have my own beliefs and disbeliefs on all of those subjects. i'v tried salvia a lot. i'v become a blanket, to visiting the Astral Realm, to just flying OBE "Out Of Body" seeing myself lying there and leaving to places near and far. Going to the edge of a different reality. Just chilling in the fuzz world. I'v been just lying there with my eyes shut and talking to friends miles away. And then there was a time where i explored and trained into my trip to where i was gone for over 45 min, till i decided to come back! 
Try To Explain Your Salvia Trip!!! <<<<<<< Check This trip.


----------



## smoke two joints (Aug 26, 2008)

i have only ever tried salvia once, didnt trip, but im guessing that was because it was only 1x and it was pre-rolled from a local head shop, anyways, i was wondering, because all of you here are experienced and alot of you must have purchased your salvia divinorum from the internet i was wondering if any of you could give me a good reliable site to purchase some 10x from which is garunteed to be genuine.

cheers guys  peace.


----------



## mr thc (Aug 26, 2008)

One bong...about... .3 of a gram to .4 in one hit of any extract and you have a good 5-10 minute buzz...and its always a noticeable one. You are just trying to be tough lol...or you bought dried leaves and I should laugh at you. I grow the stuff and make extracts of 60% and upwards usually, though I do keep a vial of 20x around because it has an uplifting buzz that I smoke when there is absolutely nothing to do at all.




bubonicchronic said:


> I did the most potent their was, 1 gram within 10 minutes. nonstop smoking it, straight through a pipe. I didnt want to mix weed with it because it would take away the effects of the salvia. and I disagree with all of you. It made me feel a lil high. thats it. my friend puked and he didnt like it. but neither of us tripped on it, but we have experianced cabenzie trips...
> 
> salvia is not that great.
> sorry people.
> ...


----------



## mr thc (Aug 26, 2008)

Not to double post but...in the direction of advice- this drug should only be used for enhancement purposes only....SMOKE THIS SHIT OUTSIDE! - and feel the incredible connection to nature. Inside, or with a tv on you feel trapped...I wasted my entire first buzz because the tv was on and all I could think about was, "shut that fucking tv off"


----------



## Melthius420 (Aug 27, 2008)

smoke two joints said:


> i have only ever tried salvia once, didnt trip, but im guessing that was because it was only 1x and it was pre-rolled from a local head shop, anyways, i was wondering, because all of you here are experienced and alot of you must have purchased your salvia divinorum from the internet i was wondering if any of you could give me a good reliable site to purchase some 10x from which is garunteed to be genuine.
> 
> cheers guys  peace.


Bouncing Bear Botanicals, Salvia divinorum, Kratom, San Pedro Cactus, Amanita Muscaria
never been disappointed man....also try their cactus, hb woodrose, and kanna

peace bruddha


----------



## whulkamania (Aug 27, 2008)

Everything was green.....Very green.


----------



## mtrip (Aug 27, 2008)

The thing about my first salvia trip, which sort of makes me scared to do it again ('again' which would be about the 8-9 time overall) is that I forgot I was smoking salvia. It was such a big build up, learning about it, ordering it, waiting, thinking about it, waiting, getting it, waiting for the proper setting, setting it up, laying in my bed, alone in the house, Pink Floyd on, and I take a huge hit of 20X, hold it in... I can't even put into words how weird Salvia is. It was like being in another reality, sort of like a cartoonish reality, with other 'beings' there, just the sensation that there is another being/consciousness there with you is very strong. And the close eyed visions, the poverty of language can't do them justice really. I suppose you could say that about psychedelics in general. I thought the walls were talking to me, asking me questions, I tried to answer and after awhile I realized it was music, lyrics, Pink Floyd. I had forgotten I had ever put music on. I looked over and saw my hand holding a pipe and was like, &quot;Oh yeah, I just hit Salvia.&quot; I had totally forgotten during the trip. That's the part I don't really like. While the whole thing was going on I thought it was great, it was fascinating, enjoyable. But the thought that it could obliterate reality so quickly, so totally, is a bit much. When I think about it I'm not even sure I was aware that there was such a thing as 'mtrip', me. Some people are seemingly unaffected by Sally D, it appears my brain has a hair trigger for it. I don't think I'll do Salvia for years, I actually have the same 3 gram sack that I got for that trip, and that was about a year and a half ago. 3 grams of a 'drug' in my possession for a year and a half being left untouched is unheard of for me, I'll just leave it at that. Sally D I have all the respect in the world for you. You are delightful and scary and fascinating.


----------



## stubbbone (Aug 27, 2008)

BubbaSlick said:


> What?! lsd and shrooms are many times more powerful, in my humlest of opinions, amigo...


 "According to a news article written last year by The Associated Press, Dr. Ethan Russo, a Missoula, Montana clinical neurologist and expert on psychotropic herbs, said that the active ingredient in Salvia, Salvinorin A, is stronger than any compound found in peyote, magic mushrooms and all other natural hallucinogens. Only LSD, an illegal, synthetic drug, has greater power in smaller doses."

"In 1962, Albert Hofmann and his wife Anita traveled to southern Mexico to search for the plant "Ska Maria Pastora" (Leaves of Mary the Shepherdess), later known as _Salvia divinorum_. He was able to obtain samples of this plant but never succeeded in identifying its active compound which has since been identified as the diterpenoid Salvinorin A."

It is the most potent when put into an extract form of 10x or more and the effects are much more vivid than mushrooms but the duration is much shorter, unless you were to actually eat it, which by eating the same amount of mushrooms to salvia, say 3 grams worth, would not be a good time as the effects would not wear off as quickly and wouold really mess with ones mind.


----------



## smoke two joints (Aug 27, 2008)

Melthius420 said:


> Bouncing Bear Botanicals, Salvia divinorum, Kratom, San Pedro Cactus, Amanita Muscaria
> never been disappointed man....also try their cactus, hb woodrose, and kanna
> 
> peace bruddha


cheers bro much obliged. 

peace.


----------



## hashman420 (Aug 27, 2008)

yea i've done salvia a few times and each time it was different. one time i felt like i was floating over my house while my parents were yelling at me and my room was singing 2 me, its fucking crazy, i realy don't like it as much as other drugs like that


----------



## Melthius420 (Aug 28, 2008)

smoke two joints said:


> cheers bro much obliged.
> 
> peace.


anytime


----------



## bearo420 (Aug 28, 2008)

I bought mine in canada. 10x and straight leaf. I had only heard one story about it prior. from the girl I was with saying it was like a natural acid. So i was like give me 30 bucks of 10x and 10 bucks of leaf. I didnt know what the hell it was just saw the prices. I thought it would be like weed. 

So they told me when I bought it you gotta make that shit cherry use a blowtorch lighter and really hold it and make sure its flaming. well I did just that. 

all of my trips on it since I bought a bunch were the same. at least 15 tries of it but the same reoccurring vision of infinity seems to remain. Infinity in the sense that each time something caught my eye and mind multiplied it infinitely totally encompassing my vision. for example we were assholes and said fuck it lets do it overlooking niagra falls. so I sat down about 20 feet from the falls. took a monster hit and sat on some brick fence type thing. next thing you know the entire world and even the falls had this grid over it. everything I looked at was cut into squares even the falls themselves. the sound of the water was like white noise. my mind didnt comprehend it was the water, just the sound of vibrations almost that made the edges of the squares which overlayed everything in my eyes also vibrate. 

so in my apartment. the floor tiles were seen and when i looked up and around the entire world had become my floors grid i looked at the wall and my friend says i got up and touched it like i was pushing it but when i came back to, i was sitting down and didnt remember. same thing in the car though as passenger I saw something and it multiplied a million times. 

the negative of salvia is that as much as I love drugs and getting away from normal, Im always afraid of acid and other drugs because what if I couldnt get back or if someone saw me all fucked up that i care about. same thing with salvia, when the trip starts wearing off, i bother myself with thoughts like what have I done, how long will i be like this, who saw me do this oh god what did i say or do... but then 2 or 3 minutes later you can laugh at yourself and the feelings gone. unlike acid where even after you wake up you can almost feel it. I want to get some more to be honest. for the price it cant be beat. you can get pounds for nothing. but truly not something you do every day or even every week. id like it once a month maybe though.

and for those that dont get high your just doing it wrong. it must be held in from a HUGE hit. and use blow torch lighter, salvia has a high burning point for the psychoactive stuff so use a torch, hold it in and make sure your sitting.


----------



## berbonber (Aug 29, 2008)

salvia is evil i thought that my life had been a big joke to someone who had decided to end it at that point and propell me into a permanent state of insanity i had completly forgotten i had taken any drugs the shit i saw is too hard to describe i broke down in tears once the trip was over i thought id fucked my head forever i spent the rest of the night under my duvet


----------



## bcbud4life (Aug 30, 2008)

So my buddy and I did some salvia 10x and after 2 big hits, i felt like i was unable to move, like a smaller being within my body not able to tell it to move, you know like being trapped within my body. it was almost like a reflection of a mirror onto another mirror creating millions of reflections, i was trapped within these reflections not being able to come to the surface reflection. After this i had a body high and found my inner being, almost like an out of body experience...good shit though


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 30, 2008)

I was sitting in the park with the best view. with some friends. i had just bought a small bubbler and some 25x salvia. i hit it. breathe it deep. hold it as long as possible. as i exhale i feel a strange force on my body. i am super heavy. i slide underneath the cement park bench. all i remember is coming to the edge of existence. i realized why everything was. i could see all of the influences on my life.

i sat on the grass after that.
collected my self.
it was only extreme for about 7 min.
but i was stuck for about 25.


----------



## lonehippie (Sep 1, 2008)

THIS IS TO PURPLE HAYZE, A GOOD SALVIA TRIP IS CLOSE TO DOING ACID ITS SELF. WHEN I SMOKED SALVIA I WAS WATCHING IRON CHEF. ONE OF THE CHEFS WAS SLICING A VEGGIE FELT LIKE IT WAS ME HE WAS SLICING. IT WAS AWESOME. ALSO WHEN HE USED HIS BLENDER I FELT LIKE I WAS INSIDE THE BLENDER. PRETTY WICKED. [email protected]


----------



## amd (Sep 1, 2008)

I used to get salvia when I ws young(14) and smoke it like pot and think I was going to get high. I never used a bong and torch lighter, nor holding for a minute or more.
Hehe, I think back now, thank god. It would have scared me for life.
A while ago I read some on it, and decided to get some, since latley i have taken a liking to psyko-scitzodelikz lol and I sat down and took a big deep lung full.
I used about 1/3d gram in one hit of club13 10x. I saw every surface trail in a solid 2d smear, I was scared, There were gold and yellow warping orange ribs of light thrugh my time space continum, I sat on the threshhold of the very force of space. I was sucked in, i was IT, warping and splashing into and out of my own universe, thru what resembled the belly of a vibrant tape worm, or mabey a worm hole in space, I knew that this is where everthing is, it orriginated here, this mass of swirling energy with the tube of orange and gold band, flowing but animated like that of a aussie cave painting in thse pastel orange rust paints. simplisticly awe inspiring.
Altho almost painfull sensations of the skin and wild panic and fear, I have found a respect for the herb, and now practice searching my being, space and questing for the answers all men want to know. I can say salvia opened door spiritually that has made me a better person and make my ideas much more open to improbbiility.
I have developed my own theroy to what lies in space, what powers may be, and concider a more alternate sence of what our existance is, means and the possiblitities of our origin, a much different view than most may precive.
I do look forward to one day rejoining the energies that lay within my being wit hthe cosmos where all answers lay.
peace


----------



## Stealing (Sep 15, 2008)

My first Salvia trip was insane! First, when I blew out the toke, the walls jumped and went all wavy. My friend disappeared, and I was tacked to the wall like a poster. Next thing I seen was shadow hands coming from every direction and pulling me into their "world" (it looked like another dimension). this dimension had the answer to everything and had infinity in it. The window looked like a machine with a big smile, and was the "tripmaster" watching over me. I believe this was lady sally, she does appear in different forms. I left the room as I was freaked out, and saw the world curling up behind me into a vortex. My first experience was with 20X - just one little pinch of the stuff.


----------



## audiofreeq (Sep 21, 2008)

fuck salvia, never ever again. i'll do acid any day, and am waiting to find the dmt hook, but fuck salvia.


----------



## mykul916 (Sep 21, 2008)

when i did that shit....i took a fat ass bong rip of it and held it for 30 seconds. my boy was counting for me, andd wen he hit 28...holy shit. 

i was sitting on the couch, not moving. but it felt like i was sliding on ice at a thousand miles an hour. while everything around me looked like a stangely bent, contorted grid, with yellow and redish/maroon squares...then, the laughing.

i couldnt stop laughing at everything around me. my freinds, the dog, the cat (there was no cat, i just thot i saw one...), everything. this hesterical non-stop, insane, laughing. it was awesome. 

my boy hit the fattest rip i ever saw (salvia, weed, or otherwise!) and that fool looked like he didnt exist anymore. he looked dead inside. then he just hella randomly stood up and started mumblinng about sand...later on we asked him wtf he was thinking, he said all he could remember was being trapped in the desert for a long, long time, and not knowing where to go or what to do with himself. he said he was the king tho, and that made him happy. lol, good times


----------



## dvsdsm (Sep 21, 2008)

Near sighted in one eye, farsighted in the other, uncontrollable laughing, best way I could sum it up is smokable fun house mirrors. Def not a everyday drug.
And you can OD on Salvia.


----------



## alice d (Sep 22, 2008)

Gravity was all fucked up
It felt like my feet were rooting in the floor like a plant
Down the rabbit hole i went
With my eyes closed i had visions of ancient masks with vines everywhere as i continued to fall downward.
crazy shit
haven't tripped out on salvia in abbout 7 years
Think i might go get some today


----------



## Melthius420 (Sep 25, 2008)

i dont know about salvia i got about a gram of 20x still but havent had the balls to smoke it up...everytime i smoke salvia i get that weird feeling which is only a salvia feeling and it makes everything negative...any suggestions how to get a good trip? haha prob not but i hate hearing people that say they like it becasue that means there is potential i guess.....
cheers


----------



## otter57 (Sep 25, 2008)

i was real drunk and did 30x at the beach. all i remember is walls and other surfaces were sucking me in and i saw flashing lights and giraffes. I got real scared and ended up in some other room on the ground sweating like crazy. no lie i feel like a dumbass any time i tell someone


----------



## sash125 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ha ha ha... Salvia = Worst experience ever. So I decided to pick my self up a gram of 20x, I figured it was legal so it couldn't be too bad. So I was alone and in a nearly dark room. I had some interesting music 'Reflections of a Fake Night' by A Forest Mighty Black on my Headphones. In hind sight that was a bad choice. So i hit my bong and hold it in for as long as I can. (I immediately put my bong down in a safe place, that's what YouTube suggested) So after a few seconds i start to feel it, my arms and legs felt like they where getting poked by 1000's of needles, and I was sweating profusely. And the room started to dance to the repetitive and Skippy music I had (in poor judgment) chosen. I seriously felt like time was skipping, like a poorly maintained CD. So for a good 2 or 3 minutes my life was skipping... until it came down just as fast as it had started. It was fucking weird, i'm not doing it again. Although I hear everyone is different so people should still give it a shot at least once.


----------



## ImarriedMARY (Sep 28, 2008)

mine was crazy i did 2 or 3 bowls and my friends did 2 bowls of saliva and i was laying down listening to Mindless Self Indulgence and all of the sudden i'm in a different world and i'm talkin apparently our friend (who was watching us) said i got up and did some crazy hand dance and then i looked at him with a scary face he said (it was in the dark and i started asking him who he was over and over again and then my other friend came down from his trip and i started hand dancing to the music again it was funny from how he explained it


----------



## phishhead (Sep 29, 2008)

the way to ensure a good trip is smoke with your girl.have sex. very good trip indeed.


----------



## rustybud (Oct 3, 2008)

cant brig wrds 2 gether 2 describe it .. deff nt a socal drug , gd 2 hav at partys and spike people wif n watch dem freak out hahahaha gd times wudnt do it again myself lik .lol


----------



## Sjerpsy (Oct 3, 2008)

First time I did it took a huge bong from someone who knew what the fuck was gonna happen...anyways was sitting beside a guy friend I had slight suspicions of being gay or bi...soon as i let go of the bong I started swaying,looked at him and said don't fucking touch me. hahahaha,its all comes out,if you can talk!hahaha shit...hes a cool dude though.lol


----------



## captcannabis420 (Oct 3, 2008)

i did 17x once a while back and all it did to me was make me luagh for like 2 minutes.but we told my buddys little sister it was pot and she ripped i out of a bong twice and tripped hard for like 10minutes.


----------



## 4tiesndkronik (Oct 3, 2008)

In my neighborhood theres 3 salvia plants all by my house so i get mine for free but i've only tried regular strength so far. Nothing too special but I tend to laugh at a lot of things while on it. Personnally I like salvia.


----------



## ganjarocker101 (Oct 3, 2008)

Absolute Hell


----------



## Melthius420 (Oct 3, 2008)

4tiesndkronik said:


> In my neighborhood theres 3 salvia plants all by my house so i get mine for free but i've only tried regular strength so far. Nothing too special but I tend to laugh at a lot of things while on it. Personnally I like salvia.


take a couple hits of 20x and youll personally not like salvia


----------



## 4tiesndkronik (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm trying to find a way of extracting it, but they all involve using ethanol or pure acetone which i cannot get a hold of.


----------



## Dabrowngoku (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok so today was my first experience with salvia me and my friend and my cousin went on a mission first we got 20x but my friend was like it only supposed to be for visual so we went up to 40x and we went on a mission first to find a torch and then to find a spot. we finally went to one of my other friends house and i was first. I just remember cashing the bowl and everything started to split from me and i started to split and everything started to come together like pieces of puzzles it kinda felt seasame streetish for some strange reason. 2nd time i did i felt like i was walking beside myself and i keep trying to push myself toghther and bubbles were forming this ended kinda bad because when my friends woke me up i still felt like i was split. 3rd time was in a car i felt like i was floating and a angle grab my hand then the hand open a portal in the car and places me in there and the angle zippers up the zipper on the car roof. my last one was crazy i was sitting in my room and it felt like sprout wings and i just flew off then i remember landing in my bed then my room started to move like bicycle chains.


----------



## Keenly (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, this was a while back, but we were in my friends backyard on his porch and it was dark outside

i was sitting on the picnic bench on his porch with my back to the house / sliding glass door / only source of light

took my hit, help it in as long as i could, as soon as i exhaled i look at my friend, sitting across from me facing me 

his face turned into a ship from star wars and flew away,

but since he was looking straight at me, and the source of light was behind me and to the left, it created a shadow on his face

1/2 was light and 1/2 was dark

it felt like i was stuck inside a wall, a wall the was the line between light and dark on my friends face

i had this feeling like everything kept resetting, the best way to descrive it is
You ever have a Nintendo Entertainment System? (Original NES)

you put in the cartradge and sometimes it would blink 1 second on / gray screens / 1 second on / gray screen and you would have to blow on it,

well it felt like the wall was resetting so i was stuck, not stuck, stuck, not stuck

my mouth tried to form the words "dude im trying to put it on pause" but all that came out was

"waakakdjdjaujt"

yeah and also you get a cold sweat, and if you can feel the veins in your body, and feel where they go in your body....only it feels like there is spikes in them, 
to me it felt like all the nerves near my veins were firing simultaneously and it was not a feeling i would ever like to have again

also during the whole trip i was expecting the sliding glass door behind me to open and a giant hand to grab me and pull me through (like in the matrix one when the hand pulls neo out of the water)

also felt like my skin was a suit casing the inside of me to sweat


----------



## rellik (Oct 10, 2008)

my trip mentaly i time traveled in my right eye ?smarties me as a kid pulling me to go back to then in the left a pencil sketch of me now ....physicaly pain a sharp pins and needles tearing me in two it felt like hours it was around 6mins then a stoned feeling i meen a proper stoned feel for about 2h


----------



## Swiftblaze24 (Oct 16, 2008)

bubonicchronic said:


> I did the most potent their was, 1 gram within 10 minutes. nonstop smoking it, straight through a pipe. I didnt want to mix weed with it because it would take away the effects of the salvia. and I disagree with all of you. It made me feel a lil high. thats it. my friend puked and he didnt like it. but neither of us tripped on it, but we have experianced cabenzie trips...
> 
> salvia is not that great.
> sorry people.
> ...


hey man i dont know what your doing wrong but you have no idea about salvia. first off u dont want to keep smoking it for a long time. you want to take a good hit and hold it in as long as you can. second, you have to hit it with a butane lighter, for the fact that it has to be burned at a very hot temp. and i doubt you did the most potent there was. if you smoked the leaves your a dumbass because the leaves aren't supposed to be smoked. how strong was it...10x, 20x, 30x, so on...to me it sounds like you didnt even know what the hell you were doing.


----------



## dhhbomb (Oct 16, 2008)

well when i did it i did the extract and is it was 10 or 20 and after like 15-20 i felt like i was traped in a tunnel and then got stuck to the wall and it was over however i dont know if this has been mention but out of like 8 of my friends how have done it 5 of them wound up in the shower tripping seperated times thought it was odd


----------



## stubbbone (Oct 20, 2008)

if you did ral 20x you would have never been able to put the pipe down after toyr second hit it would have fallen out of your hand, amd you would have ben put into a different dimension. get you money back and get the real thing no purple garbage like many shops lke to sell.


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 20, 2008)

i just read this whole fugg'in thread. and ya, i've already got a money order made out to get some of the 20x from th guy that IamShaman recommends on hist site for like 29.95 plus 3 dollars shipping.

i guess much of my ego is built on the fact that i like to think of myself as a (unique) and highly spiritual shaman. But so many of your experiences reflect my world view, that i'm not feeling so original anymore.  that's alright, i'll get over it. 

i can tell some of you have done a lot of drugs, you keep repeating the same shit over and over in this thread  one time a was waiting outside a college classroom waiting for a class to finish and the next to start... a young guy and girl were sitting down leading against the wall oposite of me. the guy asks the girl if she's ever heard the story about 'sysyphus'... she says 'no', i don't think so... so he precedes to tell her this story about a man that has such memory that he rolls a giant stone up a mountain... gets to the peak and the stone rolls down the other side. the next day he does it again. and again. ok, man, no joke... a week later the three of us are sitting in almost the exact same place, again waiting for our class to start in the hallway... this guy turns to the girl and asks her, "have you ever heard the story about sysyphus?" she says, 'no, i don't think so'... so he precedes to tell her the story. 

i just bit my tongue... and didn't say anything at all. life is just so frigg'in weird some times. 

gives me hope for the human race though (even though we are destroying our world) that some people have seen inorganic entities, and the swirling vortex that we ride in that stretches forever from ever, people realizing that their ego and being can come apart at the seems (as it does each night passing from dreams to dreamless sleep) and then coming back together again. 

if you need a conceptual framework... start reading Carlos Castaneda from book one and go to book ten.... that brotha is deep. A true spiritual teacher, in his own right. (the books start of slow, though, cuz he starts out as a regular joe)....

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I507IKUE

if anyone is interest in this spiritual mumbo jumbo i've uploaded a book that i have worked on... don't know that i'll ever get back to it... so maybe i'll have to call it finished... the last couple pages just ramble off... but the rest should be fairly coherent.

.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 20, 2008)

My first time trying it was a 40x brand. I put it in a huge bong and took a pretty good rip of it. I was in the bed room of my old apartment and as soon as I let the rip out I felt like I was an action figure locked up in side the plastic box on the shelf of a toy store. Shit was fucking insane. Second time I was in the bathroom took the rip and then looked in the mirror. It looked like the mirror was coming at me then like it split me in half like half my body was glass and half was normal. Shit was crazy havent touched it since. I think I'll just stick with smoking bud


----------



## SmokingNuggz (Oct 20, 2008)

Ever do freon? I did when I was like 15 or 16. Too much. Anyway the salvia brought back a bad memory of that shit. It was like my conscience was being rolled up with a rolling pin....it accually hurt a little until I realized afterwords I burnt my wrist on the hot bowl lol. I didn't like it. It comes in waves that you can't really control (maby with practice but fuck that shit). It was NOTHING like good LSD, and maby just a tiny bit like bad LSD, but not really. Stricknine poison feels way worse then a bad salvia trip. You can accually control acid trips and the hollucinations fairly well if your experienced, maby the same with salvia but I 'll never try to find out.
Again - didn't like it. Thank the gods it only lasts 5 or 6 minutes.


----------



## kelseylynntokedon420 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have never tried Salvia D, even though I want to really bad but I dont really know where to go to get it. I mean I have done ex, coc, shrooms, and I am a big pot head. but Salvia D sounds like it would be fun as hell! Salvia D is becoming illegal in Michigan in January so I need to try it fast.
does anyone have any tips?

Peace


----------



## motoracer110 (Nov 1, 2008)

It was not worth it. the smoke is shitty and the effects do not last long and you have a pounding headache for the next day. just stick with weed


----------



## SmokerOfLightning (Nov 3, 2008)

AFter YEARS upon years of smoking pot. I never thought that smoke could do what it does when you're on salvia. absolutely, gut renchingly, mind blowing.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Nov 4, 2008)

Pure Blissful Insanity Is How I Explain Salvia


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 4, 2008)

strange voodoo.


----------



## the streeker1 (Dec 30, 2008)

some people like salvia and some dont, i havent done it yet but im going to when i get this paycheck (the 5th of this month) and il let you know how it goes but im excited cuz i like crazy trippy drugs, i like pot and mushrooms etc. but mushrooms is my favorite cuz im into the spritual stuff and like to hallucinate, but it all depends on your own personal preferance for how drugs affect you so if you like halucinating and just going to other worlds and seeing some crazy shit try salvia and i have a website as my signature you can click on and get good salvia D for a good price


----------



## chainsawmurder (Dec 30, 2008)

wow. people arent getting the right kind. i got the shit that was almost a hundred bucks for a gram. took two big bong hits and held the first one about 3 seconds and the last one about 15-20 and felt the effects hitting me. my eye sight started going drunklike as i struggled to sit my new 50 dollar bong down gently. and then CLICK. my mom hollared for me and i ran out my room and tripped on some white rubber thing fell on my face looked around while i was getting up, and notices it was lined on the floor in my house up against the wall perfectly shaped to the house as if it was a big cirlce but superglued all the way around and it had a disney logo on it. and i looked up at my mom and she smiled then i forgot what happened next and i was walking back towards my bed in my room from my door and was seeing my friend parker just laughing at me while i was saying something like this over and over til i realized what i was saying "gotta get to mother may i's house"

extremely weird shit but when i was coming back i had a tingly sensation that felt like i was coming back to a different body, bc my mom didnt look the same and i seemed different but the house was the same just different shit inside, but i felt like i was coming into the body of a person that was either dying or something it was fuuuucked up, no where near acid. more fucked up i forgot i was tripping and didnt know i smoked til i came down. so nothing like acid.

i still felt weird after for like an hour then i just crashed out and woke up an hour later feeling normal, but that was prolly bc i only had 3 hours of sleep.


----------



## lost in waiting (Dec 31, 2008)

dogs dont like salvia. even if its the sweetest dog in the world, if your on salvia around that dog, it will atack. make sure your sitting down, otherwise u will fall, after you exhale you sink into whaty ever you are sitting in. other wise goodluck


----------



## Melthius420 (Jan 2, 2009)

lost in waiting said:


> dogs dont like salvia. even if its the sweetest dog in the world, if your on salvia around that dog, it will atack. make sure your sitting down, otherwise u will fall, after you exhale you sink into whaty ever you are sitting in. other wise goodluck


ive smoked it around my dog at least three times and she chills there maybe checkin out what the fuck im up to now haha dont like salvia tho the salvia gods harass me everytime i enter their realm


----------



## aliasofmike (Jan 3, 2009)

Some people have posted on here that salvia does nothing for them, just a little 'high'. These people are hard heads, and you have to smoke a lot of strong extract to get an effect (or chew a bunch of the leaves). 

I am not one of these people, my first time I took one bong hit of 20x with a butane lighter. I held it in for only a few second because I began to feel it as soon as it hit my lungs. I immediately realized I was not ready for this. I felt a strong wave, and every object in the room jumped out of itself like a blue energy flame smeared the room in a 3-dimensional rotation about me. Sort of like doing a flip under water. And I was back, but only by force of my own will. The second time was much stronger, and I was forced to accept that I would not be able to stop this, but I brought myself back one last time, before "VOOM" and I was spun into nothing, somewhere. I remember some things, but they aren't in much of an order. Things were not linear, time did not exist to me.

So this progression is just my imagined reconstruction of events, but these things did not happen in any order. I was in some kind of slanted parking garage. I only use that name because there was only the ceiling and the floor, and they were not exactly parrallel, while at the same time being parrallel. And a stranger cloaked in shadows was approaching me. It was a complete fear, and I've come to understand the situation as representing the alienated self. Another scene...half of my body did not exist, my right half. I had sunk into a floor on the side of my bed (if you are thinking this does not make sense spatially, you understand my description). I used to hang off the side of my bed when i was younger, and it would concern my mom/grandmother. This was a return to this scene, they were both there, my mother and grandmother, in an etheral spirit blue, and the were calling me to get up.

The most clear scene I remember, and I think the one approaching understanding a real truth... felt a vine, thick and brown through my chest/abdomen. It was through me in a spiritual sense, very much something I could feel. And it ran off to infinity, with the future like leaves spiralling down it. And there were to more vines, running next to me to each side, that were also me but distinct. I've come to believe that in some sense this concept of three people was due to the two friends in the room with me. In this swirl of colors, I was trying to get my friend to shut off the Cream Farewell concert video, but only managed to communicate by picking up the dvd case and moving it (which I couldn't even see at the time). 

It is very strange because I was seemingly running on several, and perhaps all these tracks at once. Although I was able to coherently communicate something along the lines of 'the vines' in awe, mostly I was just saying 'holy shit' and looking around me. I don't remember that at all. 

When I finally snapped together enough to recognize my friends as interactable observing entities, I asked them how long it had been, and what I had been doing. I felt like I hadn't known them in a long, long time. Like I had gone on a voyage out to sea for months and just returned. I wanted to talk about what I had been through, and reconnect with my friends...even if they had no interest in hearing it and were just creeped out by someone so far gone.

Second notable experience:

Very large hit, accidentally cleared a bowl of salvia extract and some white rhino. I was on some adderall. My friend primed the chamber, I cleared it and drained the bowl. He was showing off this bong he had made, and I felt bad because I was the weedmiester at the time and felt obligated to direct the ceremony, and pack another bowl and get everyone else blazed. As I bend over to pull out the bowl, I recognize that I am losing touch with my body, and accidentally crack the vase thin glass of the bong. Immediately sit down and put my head in my hands, and everyone except my friend that knows salvia thinks I'm just remorseful. I am, but it is only like that moment is a lasting flash, repeating and soon to subsided, the farewell kick on another voyage. I tried in vein to communicate. Eventually my very kind friend who was probably pissed at me, cleared people out of the room and shut off the lights, and later brought me a soda .

Anyway, I sat down on a nearby bed and covered my eyes. I felt a force pulling me to let go of my body, and all my senses, to be mapped on to this shape. Someone who has done salvia or other psychedelics probably understands 'feeling' an object with proprioception. My eyes were the hardest to let go of, as I was seeing the object without them. Finally it was complete, and I have drawn this shape countless times, and I use it often for the seed of spatial metaphors/analogies. It was large than anything I have ever experienced. Absolutely cosmic/galactic.


----------



## AiCPearlJam (Jan 3, 2009)

Anyone order from here:

http://www.salviadivinorumextracts.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## HerbSoGood4Everything (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, first you must know. Salvia is Awesome but its a hell of a trip. I tried to get salvia to work for me for about a year, with no luck. It was on the night of my birthday and me and a few friends decided to smoke salvia. I put the bong up to my mouth, my friend lit it up and i breathed. As soon as i exhaled it hit me, i started Laughing uncontrollably and i was Rocketed into another World. I looked around and all i could see was swampy land and it was all psychadelic and i couldnt talk. i was Seeing frogs everywhere and they looked like swirls of colors, and i looked behind me and there was a fucking Psychedelic Frog monster standing right there and it was talking but i couldnt understand it, and it wanted me to go into there Cave so i went. and once i was in the cave i started coming down. I realized the frog monster was actually my friend and the cave was his house........... And The Last trip i decided to go for a Crazy Trip so i smoked a whole bowl of 30x. I was messed up before i even exhaled my Mind was Again Rocketed into a different world. but in this one i didnt have ne control AT ALL. lol i collapsed while trying to lick a Doorpost, According to my friends. then my friend bearhugged me back to the couch and i was seeing like A billion Doors. it sounds all crazy and shit but what was cool about the trip was i was tripping that i was traveling through psychadelic Doors, i could hear them Squeek and they were a Billion Colors on each Door. And i just kept on Flying through Thousands of doors each going a differnt direction and For some Reason no matter which door i took i was back in the exact same place like i dont understand it but it was a crazy trip, i Would reccomend it but u have to be prepared for some trippy Shit, but the cool thing is it only lasts for like 5 min so.. But Have fun And Smoke Some Grass. And Salvia lol


----------



## mikeb4370 (Jan 8, 2009)

i felt a wave go thru my entire body.. and i couldnt move .. it was scary the first time but then i knew what to expect,, even smoked it while having sex,, pretty fun stuff!


----------



## aliasofmike (Jan 8, 2009)

no g/f here, but i smoked it once and jerked it. 

it felt like rape.

but i'm a dumbass, need to show more love to this herb.


----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2009)

hey mikey, nice reports there man...
Most of my friends are DMT heads, and strangely enough most of them also do not get along with salvia too well...


----------



## aliasofmike (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah i don't quite no why i felt the need to add that last bit, but hey...what is the internet for anyway

hmm, Yeah I haven't tried DMT yet, but it is on my list. I'll probably run into some at some point.

I've got the necessary herbs for Ayahuasca sitting in a box in my room, but haven't had the motivation yet.

It's very strange how these two (salvia and dmt) seem to have some sort of connection, while have utterly different nuerochemical modes of action. But take for instance the prevailing image of my first trip, essentially a vine of the soul, which is another name for DMT. I mean, I don't even know why I thought it was a vine.

Visual or not though, I think I'm begining to make some connections to the 'tone' of the trip in a mental sense (dissociative, alienating, overpowering) to the tone of the colors you see. Serotonin agonists (5-HT2) seem to add this vibrance that another class of psychedelics (though affecting vision and color) do not.

Perhaps its just a manifestation of my psychology and approach to a given experience. I've noticed one drug I purchased online as LSD (which it was not), had definite visual effect, definite effect on color, but it was some how more viciously organic, not flashy. And it definitely also had more of a foreboding aspect that I associate with some of my salvia trips. However, this drug was likely a serotonin agonist, so I should amend my theory to state that there seem to be two different neurochemical psychedelic cascades. 

Anyway, my actual point was going to be, that after a few salvia trips, I became accustomed and was able to actually look at it without fear, and with appreciation in approach to the experience. I used it frequently and almost casually, and it seemed to really improve my mood across the board. At some point I got out of practice and the great fear in regard to its power mostly returned, and I have not once again overcome. With proper methodology, I still think this is a useful 'drug'.


----------



## Goldy (Jan 9, 2009)

My trip was pretty scary. Scariest thing iv ever experienced anyway. Haard to explain but ill try. I was sitting at the table with my 2 friends who were also having some. I had 2 bowls and held them in for a while. Sudenly it hit me and the kitchen on the right hand side of me started spinning as if a black hole had just opened up. i looked away and back at it in disbelief bt it was still there. as this vision went away i was hit with extreme euphoria like after smoking some mean buds..perma smile n all. So i had a few more hits. on the 3rd hit bang i was ripped from reality. it was as though i was turning like a cartwheel and everything else was turning to but in a different way, at times i would 'click' back into everything else as our(me and the rest of the world lol) seperate circles coincided but i would then slip back out of reality again as i kept turning. scary shit. my two friends were in the room at the time n they said i went crazy..lol. broke a chair and a vase..oops. Musta lasted 20-30 seconds?? but i came to on the other side of the room standing up in the doorway. was a weird feeling.


----------



## Goldy (Jan 9, 2009)

after my experience i reckon if there was someone you were worried about becoming a drugy you could give them a big hit of this and it would turn them off.


----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> i just read this whole fugg'in thread. and ya, i've already got a money order made out to get some of the 20x from th guy that IamShaman recommends on hist site for like 29.95 plus 3 dollars shipping.
> 
> i guess much of my ego is built on the fact that i like to think of myself as a (unique) and highly spiritual shaman. But so many of your experiences reflect my world view, that i'm not feeling so original anymore.  that's alright, i'll get over it.
> 
> ...


 
Scwheet, another person starting to see the linearity of time in our dimension unravel...

I seem to have a number of these repeat sequences... I recognise them immediatly and then know exaclty the next couple of things that is going to happen.. or may happen depending on my choices...

It is a weird concept, and I'm not sure if I'm relateing it in a way that makes any sense...

If you get it, you get it... if not.. just ignore this post.


----------



## shepj (Jan 11, 2009)

Okay.. this is hard. I realize this will be different for everyone...

Think about this for a second: When you go to walk you think walk (but the thoughts of how to walk never enter your head) for example; when you go to walk you don't say pick up my left leg, take a step forward, put the left leg down, pick up the right leg, and so on and so forth... as it's habit you think "walk" and your brain does all the analytical processing. 

Okay, when I do salvia (generally) I hear my thoughts (as if my brain was telling me the exact movements that my body was about to perform -my passed example was walking). So it's almost like I hear someone telling me what I am about to do.. kinda sketchy.

The high: awkward.. definitely belongs to salvia and nothing else imo. It's like a very dense head buzz, with an awkward sense of a body buzz.. but it's not like a tingly buzz, it's like a heavy deep pressure almost. I always find that when I walk around when I'm tripping on salvia, it feels as though I am being pushed everywhere that I step. 

Visuals: Personally, I find salvia much more enjoyable with the lights off, and tripping while you're attempting to fall asleep (or maybe meditating if you so choose). It really isn't very psychedelic, no patterns or really any spectacular colors or designs popping out of nowhere (like with lsd). But it is very trippy.. and CEV's are pretty intense.

I could go on forever about this (maybe I'll come back and edit it tomorrow so I can add more), but I have a time constraint.. so hopefully this helps someone.

peace


----------



## aliasofmike (Jan 11, 2009)

take precautions...use darkness...finding sources of comfort, patience acceptance and love are useful before disembarking

salvia is strong psychedelic, and I believe it to be a good tool. The problem is that there is wild variation according to body chemistry as it effects the salvia experience. Or actually, it might be entirely psychological. It is so strong a tool, that one can be lost in contemplation of the tool, and never even find or enact its implicit use. There is so much I can notice immediately after smoking, about the sense objects have, general strong alteration in perception on all levels, symbolic to literal. I feel that this is like buying a hammer and contemplating the handle at a distance. One learns the tool by using it.

It is without the self-promotional advertisement of other entheogens. the Mind that likes being entertaineD is not drawn into a dream, then slowly redirected by the causal forces of this universe to self-reflexion and resonance; it is not appealed to phenomally. Some drugs are seductive, they slowly unravel the structures used to cope with experience. It will play to transcend your self-defeating head games. In fact, I find salvia intimidating for its incongruence with such games. Only the strongest psychological and chemical loops persist, of which salvia can be naught but an acquiesced passenger. Always, there is organic breathing truth in alien but native form, and you are being mapped to it. You can frustrate the mechanisms of creation, or absolve. 

As such, I think you need a framework for salvia. It requires skill and respect, but it will not demand them, and must be your insight to necessity which brings it about. I like the metaphor of the sheperdess, or mother earth as tending to a garden. It is best to be introduced slowly, with full control. Picture entering a fluid surface, too high a velocity and it acts as a solid. The real work is in the boundary layer, approaching the experience with infinitesimal and dynamic self/distance. Contemplation of the boundary. An ally, the integrated non-self. It's not a literal truth in all meaningful senses, but those are the details to be hashed out later. Have intent, will travel.


----------



## Tomogchi (Jan 11, 2009)

salvia is a very very different drug. I hate the fact that its kind of considered legal marijuana, cause its not. I'm not an every day salvia-er, but i do occasionally hit the other dimension. 
My trips are normally very head high. Not to the point of being couch locked, but as if your trying to move under a different (heavier) atmospheric pressure. every so often when i trip i get (what i refer to as) the righties - were it feels like my souls chain is being pulled down and to the right towards the ground. Im not sure if that makes any sense. 

But when i dont have the "righties" my brain seems to be its own person from me; like my body is only a carrier to this soul until it reaches its destination, but im okay with it. I can only think of it as a human-dog relationship; the dog does what the human wants, and what it thinks is in its best interest to insure its owners survival.

But what really threw off my last salvia trip - was really messed up. I actually havent touched it since then, although i ponder trying it again. On my last trip, I was in a smaller bedroom, at my buddies place. We each packed up a hit and went at it, repacked and repeated (80x purple sticky). Well shortely after exhaling, he goes to his closest to show me his plants and there progress. I sat infront of the closest doorway for what seemed like an eternity, and my body/mind seperated to what felt like simese (sp?) twins. But then there was a seperate-almost alien voice that joined in. At first i couldnt understand it, but then my mind told me that i just needed to listen. Somehow i was able to make out what the 'entity' was partially saying. Except it wasnt anything in the room, or in the world.. I'm not entirely sure what it was, (i believe in ghosts, aliens, demons, you name it so until otherwise proven ill go with one of those) Because the voice wasnt angry, happy, dark, or light, deep or quiet, it just was... Like the actual almighty - and it was the one pulling the soul chain towards them. I've come to give the voice the name pol (have to name what i dont understand. pronounced POLE). That was maybe 3 months ago, and it still makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up when i think about the voice..
So go ahead, i know im crazy. But maybe not, maybe... lol


----------



## BLUNTED4REAL (Jan 11, 2009)

absolutely correct stubbbone, couldnt agree with you more, smoked it good amount of times never had a bad trip, and in the few where i actually halucinated a lil it was real fuckin cool, just gotta take it in moderation


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 11, 2009)

the first three times i used salvia... i was just -gone- tripp'in. the first i seemed to merge with the whole world/universe and then chose to limit my perception back to that relegated to my physical self (but not before asking the question, "what about my dogs? i will not let go of this without knowing that my dogs are alright", then i saw my dogs rising up off the ground, like myself, as wrinkles in the space/time continuum. and i can verify that dogs can be freaked out by salvia... the first time i did it they started to look at me like i was a stranger... like they might attack me. (And me and my dogs are PACK.) I was like, "nishe dogggy.... don't keeel me dogggy, ha ha ha". The second time i did it i layed in bed so i wouldn't lay down face first on the ground like the first time. This time i melted into about 1/2 of the mattress and two of the dogs laying pressed up against me. Starting with the second time i used it, the dogs now go crazy (like frantic) to be the ones that are pressed up against me while i am tripping. They seem to realize that i am melting into them.

I have used it three times since them, i resolved each time to remain conscious throughout (with no 'lost time' unaccounted for). The last time i did it i started to do some basic tai chi. I had a video of tai chi that i used to watch when i was a child. It talked about the 'tan tien' or a point just above the navel. Much of tai chi involves visualizing a ball of energy located at this place. I barely got a glimpse of that in my youthful practice. But on salvia i had this very real ball of energy, like carrying three heavy bags of groceries with your legs a bit bent at the knees. and i went through some simple movements and then did some kicks in the air higher than i had ever done before, like i had just figured out how to properly move my body in that way.

i think it can be used as a tool in both a 'deep' or way tripping sense, and in a more 'shallow' sense whereby you are still conscious and don't have any memory gaps.


----------



## lonehippie (Jan 12, 2009)

mikeb4370, lonehippie here. doing salviia is a short trip on acid in the 60's. my trip lasted about 15 min. and i saw myself being sliced like a cucumber. i was watching iron chef at the time. now don't forget im a 56 yr old 60's hippie that knows what lsd 25 is like of watching acorns grow into a giant tree. in other words you get what you pay for. as for as myself i still do salvia every now and then.


----------



## YoungClover (Jan 12, 2009)

As soon as I let out the hit i felt it. Everything more than a foot from me dropped into blackness, soon after that I lost track of everything. I was in my own little world so to speak. I remember seeing a nearby canyon during the trip, but when I came down I realized that was my friend. Right before the blackness everything begins to split and then everything splits again and so on till nothing is left. When I came out of the blackness I was like life was just starting. It was as if everything I was had been assembled just then and given by some miracle the power to live. After i returned so did other things nearby. It was like watching the universe begin.


----------



## indianaman (Jan 12, 2009)

being pulled in to darkness as my friends giggled and farted hysterically.


----------



## aliasofmike (Jan 13, 2009)

i know how it feels. although at least they weren't analyzing / scientifically observing you. nice avatar and sig indiana


----------



## indianaman (Jan 13, 2009)

aliasofmike said:


> i know how it feels. although at least they weren't analyzing / scientifically observing you. nice avatar and sig indiana


dude they were fucking staring me down like a fat chick stares at a box of ho hos. i'm not doin that shit again, tried the 20x first to no use, then the 80x did me in. do i take it there's another strangelove fan out there? thanks for the compliment mikey.


----------



## blujay42 (Jan 14, 2009)

As you know, every time you use salvia it gets stronger. 

Well, the last time I did, I thought I was paint, and got splinters trying to drag myself across the side of a house.

funny shit.,.


----------



## indianaman (Jan 14, 2009)

blujay42 said:


> As you know, every time you use salvia it gets stronger.
> 
> Well, the last time I did, I thought I was paint, and got splinters trying to drag myself across the side of a house.
> 
> funny shit.,.


did you eat any chips broski?


----------



## aliasofmike (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah love the strangelove  that's too bad about the staring, its a sure way to ruin the experience, or at least a terrible bon voyage. I couldn't even see them most of the time so


----------



## kcdpg03 (Jan 15, 2009)

i saw the world like an old school mario nintendo game, it was 2D and the clouds looked like those in the game, there were blocks everywhere and the person standing in front of me was only a flat profile. it was cool enough but i haven't tried it since, it gave me a nasty headache and it only lasted a few minutes.


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2009)

One time at bandcamp.... aaah fuckit


----------



## rustybud (Jan 18, 2009)

hahahahaha sum1 did -rep me for using txt talk saying that i cant spell . hahahaha how sad sum peeps can b jus shows how old fashion dey r . 21st century get wif the times ....


----------



## aliasofmike (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, there are movements to reform English spelling that are fairly popular. The only problem is all the different dialects, so spelling would be different everywhere if spelling was more phonetic. xool!


----------



## tsdriles06 (Jan 18, 2009)

my experience wasnt good at all. i took 3 big deep hits out of a water bong. held in each hit for 30-40 sec. i felt like i was being pulled down and to the left for about 10 min. that was it. i think it was 10x


----------



## aliasofmike (Jan 18, 2009)

this is something that really interests me, because I always get some sort of side specific feeling when on salvia. I have to concentrate to do what feels like bringing my hemispheres into balance. someone else mentioned getting the 'righties' anyone else notice this phenomenon or similar? How often is it the same side? Why do you think it happens? Does it ever go away (during the trip)?


----------



## indianaman (Jan 19, 2009)

being surrounded by chinese people skinning cats and just screaming!!!!!!!!! and their teeth are all fucked up and this lady starts chasing you around with a decapitated chicken and shit....


----------



## robotninja (Jan 19, 2009)

Never done it, but watched a buddy smoke some. We were chillin in my bro's car in a parking lot and he smoked some. Dude freaked out, he jumped out of the car and started running in circles around the parked car. Then he jumped in through the drivers side window and started biting the steering wheel like a rabid dog or something. It was crazy, but didn't last long and he didn't really remember much.

After that I never really wanted to even try it...

I'll stick with goomz when I wanna hallucinate.


----------



## rellik (Jan 22, 2009)

it is impossible to understand the felling you will get from salvia everyone has diffrent "trips". to be true it can scare the s**t out of some people. i know 8/9 people who had 1 hit and said never again. but i just wanted to explore 1st off start small 1/10of a gram. always hold for min of 30sec this is the time for it to absobe into stream. (try min 25x) 25x tested a few times with same experiance every time. what you experiance will be anyones guese.i wont lie i felt physical pain intense pins n needles right down the middle of my body(still get it now when i take salvia)but the actual feeling mentaly is strange i see black n white out of left eye of things that are actualy there,out of my right eye i saw myself but it was me ass a kid about 7/8 and it was all made of smarties yes smarties. as for pain it came along when smartie kid me tryed to keep me there read other posts for full description. other things do it alone in soft lighting and soft music (maybe a friend to stop you trying to stand) you will lose mobilty function for a while ......what i will tell you only do it if you want to or you may have a bad trip .a good trip is bad enough so please listen people. some say take a big dose... full of s**t start small work up dont try 100x it is just silly. but word of experiance be carefull this crap is not just a joke. this stuff is legall butt dont be fooled....................................................................................good luck


----------



## 420 souljah (Jan 22, 2009)

I was around to many people when I did it. At first the walls fall down and where all outside and eveything turns to plaid, and this plaid blanket is cut through everyone slicing everyone in half and I felt that if I moved this blanket would devoure me and didnt move for 12 min they said and then suddenly ran to the shower and it all when away phew i was safe again.


----------



## Vermilion (Jan 22, 2009)

lets see. the last time i did salvia was 2 summers ago. i was 17 and it was my birthday. i had gotten some 40x salvia in a vial from the headshop i live around the corner from. i had also gotten a new glass ice bong for my birthday too. we had started talking about it and asked what we think would happen if we smoked it. things such as hallucinations, euphoria and shit. so my friend packed a bowl and torched it, took a big toke, and after about 10 seconds his eyes began to dialate, his face scrunched up, and then started laughing hysterically. i mean he was laughing his ASS off. he said he saw a goat in the corner then it twisted into a spiral, the neck of the goat extended and got up in his face. then the goat started singing opera. thats about all i remember about his trip.

about 10 minutes later he started to wind down. he described the come down as if his soul was popping in and out of his body trying to float away. after seeing his trip i just had to try this shit. so i packed a tiny amount into my bowl and torched it, took a big toke. it tasted like burning fish food. i held it in unlike my friend did. all of the sudden my face felt like it began to twist and my arms and legs felt like sandpaper. the blue walls turned into cartoonland, roger rabbit style. I heard music, it sounded so happy and gleeful. i couldnt help but laugh my ass off because of the cartoonish animations on my wall and the music. my other friend kept telling me to shut the fuck up because i wouldnt stop laughing and was slurring my speech loudly. that kind of ruined my trip.

after our experiences ( i dont remember my other friend's experience) we immediatly went upstairs and told my dad to try it. we filled it for him and he took the biggest toke ive ever seen. i took the bong away from him. my dad started laughing and started saying "EVERYTHINGS GOING THIS WAY!!! HAHAHAHAHA!! THATS NOT LIKE WEED AT ALL!" he almost fell off his bed and i dove at him to save him and kicked my bong and broke the stem.

at night, it was midnight. we decided to try it again. tempted to try a larger dose, i filled the bowl of my homemade bong to the brim. i torched the hell out of it and took an even bigger hit than my dad. i proceeded to lay down on my bed to let the effects of this amazing herb take hold of my soul. i blacked out. i was floating in space itself. i don't remember much this part but i do remember seeing planets and galaxies. all of the sudden i was at the mall with my friends. we were walking around for what seemed like hours and hours. going down long hallways and shit. it didn't really resemble a mall at all. then i saw this poster, and saw the atoms starting to come apart. all of the sudden. "ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" was all i could hear. i started to freak out. then i remembered i did salvia., WOW! what just happened?! was that real? why was it so damn long? i was so astounded and blew the scalp off my mind. i had the same feeling my friend had, my soul trying to come out and float away. i described it as the trip trying to restart. i fought it, tried to speak but my friends were already tripping.

since then i have tried salvia off and on without really being able to tolerate it. I always smoked a very small dose. i couldnt get around the feeling of my skin being sandpaper


----------



## mannurse801 (Jan 22, 2009)

"It sucks"


----------



## indianaman (Jan 22, 2009)

that shit is still legal? i thought they got rid of it already. if you've never done it... don't.


----------



## mannurse801 (Jan 22, 2009)

It is legal in most states still, and in Canada. I find no fun in it whatsoever. If you are into the "Altered States" type thing, I guess, but I absolutely hated it with a passion. There is nothing remotely enjoyable about it. 
I toked 5X extract, then riging in my ears, looked at my dog, I knew she was there but at the same time though she was some mysterious beast. Then I just remember the heat was insane, and I was forced what felt like turning inside out almost, and like I was being squshed into the couch. I was frozen in this position for what felt like forever, then I slowly lostened up and had a horrible headach and nausea for the next hour or so with a slight "buzz" in my ears


----------



## indianaman (Jan 22, 2009)

indianaman said:


> being surrounded by chinese people skinning cats and just screaming!!!!!!!!! and their teeth are all fucked up and this lady starts chasing you around with a decapitated chicken and shit....



yet again... all i can think of.


----------



## thekingofgreen (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, the one time i had a legit salvia trip it was horrible. I was like chillin under my covers in like a little tent like setup and first a hit the good ol green then a packed a bowl of salvia. IT hit me right away. It felt like my pipe was a door handle and I opened it only to find that it opened out into a big white room that had no bottom. It was like the door was in the middle of this really bright white square shaft that went up and down for ever. Then i started to fall backwards and I was like trying to hold onto the handle, but it broke and i was kinda suspended in the air, but it was like i was about to uncover the meaning of it all and shit but i was falling so i started to freak out like i thought i dropped the door handle(pipe) and i was clawing at the air. It was soo scary i thought i was going to die. Took me like 5 tries to return to my room, I was this aint real, this aint real but jesus i freaked out so hard core i thought i was going to die. Finally i pulled out and was like sweating like a bitch (my room was cold). So basically salvia has been the worst experience in my life. But i wish i had just gone with it cause i felt like i was gonna have some realization. Any tips for the next time i try it?


----------



## indianaman (Jan 22, 2009)

yeah.......try datura inoxia instead....lol.


----------



## FallenMormon (Jan 22, 2009)

hmmmm i woke up on a couch(passed out drunk night before) and i woke up to 5 people staring at me and i had the biggest hangover in the history of the world. And one of the people handed me a bubbler and said hit this. I was like what the fuck is it. Salvia he said. So I sit up and take a couple hits. I don't think i held them long enough or maybe i have immunity to salvia cause all that happened to me was I felt like my soul was TRYING to exit my skin but it couldn't get out. Maybe it was super low dosage because i felt close to out of body experience. I think i started sweating but really it felt like the pores of my skin had opened to size of golf balls. Also maybe the fact i was hungover surrounded by people i barely knew made it so i wouldn't let myself trip out. I now have a strong desire to try it again.


----------



## wake (Jan 23, 2009)

I've only done x10 in small doses on top of a bowl. Maybe a couple of handful of times. I don't really want to get 'ripped from reality'.. but i enjoy the feeling for as much as i've used. It makes my arms light and tingly, puts a smile on my face, i enjoy scratching myself and stretching a WHOLE LOT. haha. Sometimes it's given me a drunken feeling. Definitely intensifies the high i feel from smoking since i'm definitely still in reality. I can converse, eat, drink, etc.

I feel pretty good for a while after too :]

My roommate looves it. But I know a decent amount of people that hate it. I think it's good in small doses.


----------



## indianaman (Jan 23, 2009)

i did 60x... i don't want to know what 100x is like. fuck that. one big nappy bong hit did me the fuck in. i know a dude who went blind for a few minutes.


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 24, 2009)

i've only had cool and happy trips with Salvia. Like someone else said, start off small and then go bigger if you want to. IE; don't toke from a 3 ft. water bong the first time around. Use a regular lighter on a small pinch of the stuff.

Personally, i like the small buzzes (staying conscious) and the big rippers (where there's a small unaccounted for period of time and intense tripping).

Generally it causes me to experience strong gravity and to feel as if i am merging into other things. I think a lot of the fear that people feel when they 'o.d.' on this stuff is just them being afraid of the pull of gravity as they find that they are going to be sucked uncontrollably onto their ass... or face first onto the ground


----------



## Proph (Jan 26, 2009)

Fuck Salvia.

I did it one time and never gonna be doing that again. I took 80X out of a huge bong but took two huge hits and held both in for 30 secs. The second hit i am not sure if i held in for the full 30 seconds because i was already in looney ville at that point. For me the trip was crazy, before we did it me and some friends watched some videos on youtube of people doing it and watched what happen and we were joking about how bad it would suck if you were tripping on salvia and laughing (but on the inside you are freaking out), well thats what happened to me. The trip only lasted about 2-3 mins and my friends say i was laughing the entire time, but in my mind i was freaking out. Once i started tripping it was like i was in a world of total CHAOS. It was like i was no longer inside my body but in a 3rd person type of feeling. I DIDNT actually "leave this world" but everything that i could see was still normal (like the walls were still there, tv, couch ect...) but all of that stuff was broken up into millions of 3D cubes that all were scrolling down, like the matrix kind of. But what was even CRAZIER was that all those 3D boxes were video clips of MY LIFE at different points in time and shit. It was nuts because each box was different and somehow i knew each box and exactly what was going on in those boxes (my memories of course). The SCARIEST part of my trip was that for some reason my mind kept thinking that this is how LIFE really was, just Chaos and disorder and i felt like i was NEVER going to be back to normal. But after about 3 mins of all of that i slowly came out of the trip and decided FUCK SALVIA.


----------



## Proph (Jan 26, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> i've only had cool and happy trips with Salvia. Like someone else said, start off small and then go bigger if you want to. IE; don't toke from a 3 ft. water bong the first time around. Use a regular lighter on a small pinch of the stuff.
> 
> Personally, i like the small buzzes (staying conscious) and the big rippers (where there's a small unaccounted for period of time and intense tripping).
> 
> Generally it causes me to experience strong gravity and to feel as if i am merging into other things. I think a lot of the fear that people feel when they 'o.d.' on this stuff is just them being afraid of the pull of gravity as they find that they are going to be sucked uncontrollably onto their ass... or face first onto the ground


Ya, talk about listen to starting off small (I wish i would have done that)
Its funny because your expiernces of gravity and being pulled are just like my roommate. When he did it he kept feeling like he was being sucked in a wind tunnel. It was funny because before he lost total conscious (in the full trip) he kept turning his face to the side when he would talk because he said he felt like he had to turn his face to talk because of the suction lol.


----------



## jonnyk (Jan 26, 2009)

It felt like needles were pricking me all over my body. Then all the walls felt like they were closing in on me, sweating, hard to move, lasted for about 2 minutes. Not so enjoyable.


----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2009)

jonnyk said:


> It felt like needles were pricking me all over my body. Then all the walls felt like they were closing in on me, sweating, hard to move, lasted for about 2 minutes. Not so enjoyable.


 
This is not unusual and not neccesarily bad... Read Graham Hancock's Supernatural... or at least give it a good scan...


----------



## Atro (Apr 11, 2009)

I purchased 30 grams of 30x Salvia. It arrived in the mail and I went to my office and sat in my office chair. I put a tiny amount in my one hitter and took a tiny hit. I sat back and The room began to spin. The walls all melted into different dimensions and I reached for the corners of the room. The corners unzipped as I slowly spun around. I felt a huge amount of anxiety and despair. I felt as if I had transported to a terrible reality that was so incredibly surreal and evil. AsI came back to earth, I took the $300 of Salvia and threw it in the garbage.


----------



## Atro (Apr 11, 2009)

I purchased 30 grams of 30x Salvia. It arrived in the mail and I went to my office and sat in my office chair. I put a tiny amount in my one hitter and took a tiny hit. I sat back and The room began to spin. The walls all melted into different dimensions and I reached for the corners of the room. The corners unzipped as I slowly spun around. I felt a huge amount of anxiety and despair. I felt as if I had transported to a terrible reality that was so incredibly surreal and evil. AsI came back to earth, I took the $300 of Salvia and threw it in the garbage.


----------



## zombeastie (Jun 9, 2009)

bubonicchronic said:


> Salvia, well my friend bought a GRAM. iono how much it was. but it had a chart and purple was the most potent. and supposidly not sold in stores. we smoked the whole thing on top of bowls and straight through a bong and he ended up puking and hating it. I felt nothing but high. that shit is week. but then again i have experianced cabenzie trips. hahaha


 
if you got that purple sticky shit from online then you got ripped off big time. You'd be better off buying from BBB.


Anyways, as for trips, alotta people have terrible trip through hell trips, but I seem to luck out. 

Not that they are pleasent trips, but they definetly aren't bad. Along the lines of everything turning into The Wall style animation or Disney Animation.

The one thing that reaaaaallllly bothers me about salvia, is the sensation something is pinching you. 

Pinching sensation and Disney Fairies; 
well, It turns into this scenario:

I'm the Disney overseer, and in charge of keeping all the disney characters in shape. However, all the fairies get pissed off. 

Next thing you know, I'm up and running around in circles yelling and invisble disney fairies biting me.


But, everything is better after I took some good bud, and chill out!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 10, 2009)

Beastie That Is One Of The Coolest Hallucinations I've Ever Heard Of! I've Always Wanted A Fantasia Hallucination! I've Had Many Cartoon Trips But Mostly Crude '90s Style Cartoons.


----------



## fraGx (Jun 21, 2009)

Someone stated that they didn't see any cool color patterns or visualizations in any sense. I'm letting you know if you close ur eyes at all during this wreckless activity you will see some fucked shit. Then open ur eyes and ur friends will be tripping and they are more wacked out then you are probably. You just laugh, and trip some more...while laughing. haha it's fun shit


----------



## Prod1gy132 (Jun 21, 2009)

ok, ill explain my trip on 20x

I load up my bong and grab my torch lighter, and ash the bowl, while holding my breath around 30 seconds I start to lose coordination, trying to load the bowl I manage to do it, exhale hyperventilate for a few seconds and ash again, now it gets nuts, seconds become minutes I forgot to exhale feels like a few hours went by I try to move and I get a stutter motion where my movements are repeated, i close my eyes and feel like im flipping end over end and getting yanked around and I get a CEV where im staring at the end of a bridge and my music talks to me and says "jump" freakes me out I open my eyes and trip for about 10 more min


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jun 21, 2009)

Ive smoked it 3 or 5 times... first time was the worst... i only took 1 bong load of it and ghost hit it.... at first i was like.. wtf its not working.. so i stood up. and it hit me like a truck. all i wanted to do was to sit down.. but i couldn't. it was like i lived 30 mins in 20 seconds... thinking so fast i couldn't comprehend anything. then i fell down laughing.. and just laid there for like 20 seconds.


----------



## shroomer33 (Jun 21, 2009)

lynchburgball said:


> smoking salvia is a shorter version of hell.


I agree. There is no positive side to a huge salvia dose. There is no God. There is no Love. Just nothing. Not very psychedelic or mind-expanding. However, in small doses it can be kind of interesting and fun. But there is something to be said for a huge dose of salvia, at least once. It just can't compare to 10g dried cubensis.


----------



## KingWyrm420 (Jun 22, 2009)

wow i never tripped liek ne of these stories off salvia. i bought the extract mayb thats why but idk. i got a high real similar to weed but my body got really hot and i started to sweat but after like 20 min it went away, no matter how much i smoked i got the same result. i smoked a whole gram of 30x salvia and same thing, no cool trip or nething like that.


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 22, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> you can buy salvia on alot of web sites even ebay.Its legal in all but 8 states.Id have to say ti depends on if you use salvia leaves or extract oil.Let me dip this blunt real quick ..hold on...Ok well Im back I prefer 60x oil rather then smoking the leaves. The leaves tatse like what fish food flakes smell like.Not good. I like to dip joints or blunt in the oil or actually just a drop on it.With the regualr leaves you get this almost tunnel type of vision feeling and a weird effect in your ears where you can hear fine just sounds messed up.The leaves last maybe 2 minutes up to 5 depending how much you smoke. I mix a joint amount in with a blunt of primo ganja and take off.Now the extract oil 60x is just crazy its like if you wanted to see the spirti gods this is the train thats taking you there.I tend to have a baby sitter when using the oil at this strength.Its kind of an acid meets ex meets non reality. It starts with a little warm flesh feeling that is kind of nice but then progresses quickly.I have the feeling of like my cheeks are sliding down off my face.Doesnt hurt but feels like the skin is liquid and hanging loose.You get a blast of color shots like cones and stars in your eyes like if you close your eyes real tight then rub them then pop your eyes open that feeling or look but your very light then heavy.My hands feel heavy like big gorilla paws or giant melons on the ends of my arms.You get that panicy feeling then a scared tranquil feeling as you come back almost as if your scared that you might be stuck like this but then you come to terms that the roller coaster ride is winding down. Its intense.I think I compare it to a less visual peyote expirence maybe with some shrooms for a chaser.Fun but scarey.Use in moderation as daily use can cause brain damage.



Totally best explaination I think... this is exactly how I felt when I used it, and it definitely had me scared I was going to stay like that or die... also ended up ripping my clothes off because of the heat  prickly sweating.


----------



## SmoothSmoke81 (Jul 22, 2009)

Fuck my first time smoking salvia was on a soccer field. And as soon as it hit me i looked down and rock people were all crawling out of the growned. haha. Then for a minute i thought i was a windmill. haha. Then after my friend hit it, He just took off running. hahah


----------



## BasementIlladelph (Jul 26, 2009)

i smoked 80x a couple of times and it was insane

the 15 mins after tripping is your mind trying to understand what the fuck just happend hahaha


----------



## UnKlE SaM (Jul 26, 2009)

Take ma rip. hold in. all light proceeds to one very small pin point in the upper middle part of my vision. everything is completely black and i am compleatly separated from reality. the light point proceeds to dart rapidly into my forehead causing massive pain. my head splits open and blood or something like that pours in a waterfall like fashion inforot of my vision. riding on this blood river is me on a small raft. i warp into me on the raft. i ride the blood river where i exit onto some sort of shore to a wheel of fourtune. i then appear tied to the wheel of fortune where i was spun around while hearing the laughter of my friends slowley become audiable. i wake up drooling on the floor.

40x
one gram
one hit
torch or straight flame lighter

most intense experience ever. even more powerful than DMT.

overall i liked it but its not "fun" as much as its exhilerating... like an adreanline rush. i love to push the human brain.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice story. I enjoyed. Yeah I think its just an occasional thing to do.


----------



## Herbal Healing 420 (Jul 27, 2009)

i smoked it once, two huge ass hits, and i felt the same as this guy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vz6gL3JRnxg


----------



## BasementIlladelph (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/3374/Salvia-Abuse/


i saw this vid about 3 years ago wayyyy before i tried salvia and after i smoked it now i understand 

but this shit was hilarious to me hahaha


----------



## AGENToo420 (Jul 28, 2009)

Salvia has to be the craziest tripping experience, I've smoked it a couple of times and really it's hard for me to even explain a salvia trip. The first time I smoked salvia I tripped balls I took a beefy bong hit and held it in and everything started shaking. Everything felt insane and I had to lay down it felt like I was being steam rolled onto the bed, then for about a minute I'm laying on this bed in my head in some other world like a video game or some crazy flashback, I then look up at my friends who are all just laughing off the salvia while I'm tripping balls. All of my friends looked like they were made out of legos and I heard them talking but it didn't really make sense, I must have still been on somewhere else. After a little more time I had to go outside, it was just to intense haha. Later all my friends told me I had the most scared look on my face for most of it. I wish I had a picture haha. I've tripped on other things but salvias been the craziest, definately the fastest but I've never actually seen all that stuff that wasn't there. Can't believe the stuffs still pretty legal gotta be one of the most insane experiences ever.


----------



## victozap (Jul 28, 2009)

My first trip was off some 10x, I took 3 rips out of a bong. I'll try and explain it but it's pretty hard.

The scenario was my friend and I were on his back deck at night, and the story below us (he has a two story house and rents out the basement) his tennants were watching a speech on tv (it's important to the trip). 

So I pack the bowl, and take 3 rips. I sit back in the chair and wait for the trip. I remember at first everything was black, I thought my eyes were closed but they were really open. Then I "awoke" after a few seconds (the best way I can describe it) and was laughing my ass off. I almost became a part of his deck, or I thought I was under the deck, because the perspective of my trip was from the deck floor. I saw a guy walk towards me, and he said something I forget, but for some reason I thought he was my uncle. Then I went back to the perspective of sitting in my chair, (my back was to the woods) and I hear a voice coming from the woods (the speech from the tv). I then thought to myself that it was the Head of the Woods People, giving a speech to the rest of the Woods People, but I wasn't scared because it was a motivational speech. There was a little more tripping after, but I forget it.

Whenever I trip on salvia, the best way I can describe it is that my body feels mechanical, and my trips always put me in a "familiar" place, where it's almost like a flashback, but I'm living a different life.


----------



## AGENToo420 (Jul 28, 2009)

Dude I know exactly what you mean. Every time I trip its like some crazy flashback and feel some deja vu. Shits insane wish there were a better way to describe it


----------



## victozap (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah, it's like you go to a place where you've been before, but you just can't remember when you were there? I don't know, I think it's the hardest kind of high to describe.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 28, 2009)

salvia is garbadge try smoking danki nuggz


----------



## ryanlovi (Jul 28, 2009)

all im gonna say is the couch tried to eat me.


----------



## nuggetgrower (Jul 31, 2009)

bubonicchronic said:


> it tastes shitty also. if I may inquire.


I will explain a trip I had. It wasnt just salvia. 

I started off with some nice blow, and that was keeping me up later than I expected and I wanted to go to bed. 

Drank a little and ate a 10mg. Drinking while on Ambien seems to do something crazy and fucks me up hard and totally impairs my judgement. So at the time I thought it would be a great idea to smoke a bowl which I did. Now still feeling good of the nose candy, and fucked up from the Ambien and alcohol, I was now feeling toasty too. 

I decided to rip a bong of salvia. Straight leaf mixed with 10X. I remember putting the bong down after 3 huge rips.

I then went to my keyboard and attempted to talk to friends. My keyboard grew moss and was covered in dirt and seemed to be rolling up like one of those silacone keyboards. I had to keep hitting BACKSPACE to stop it from rolling. So I would type 3 letters, hit BACKSPACE and so on. Making no sense, I determined that 'I was in the code' Im not sure what else went on for the next 10 minutes, just kinda faded in and out of some crazy salvia trance, which went away and I was still feeling messed up from the other stuff. Pretty fun time.


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 31, 2009)

i did 1 fat ass bowl of sum 80x felt like i was being pulled into blackneess i thought to myself SHIt i OD'd!
then i tryed to talk and HRMURFMMTRY! would come out
i was also standing at the time....(BIG MISTAKE) i hit the ground and immediatly felt the salvia rush i couldent move i was crawling away from this amazing trip


----------



## G13dubstep (Aug 1, 2009)

salvia for me the first time felt like a strange herbal ketamine, i hated it the first time, the second time i tried it i packed out a bong ( PACKED ) and the took the hit and held it in, after i blew it out it took about 20 seconds to hit me but when it did it was the strangest feeling i have ever felt all over my body, it was like i had become made out of liquid metal, and my body wasnt controled by me it was like the world was folding in around me and moving like parts in a futuristic machine, not for the faint harted  but id reccomend everyone tries it once :S


----------



## dednbloated (Aug 1, 2009)

bubonicchronic said:


> it tastes shitty also. if I may inquire.


yes it does... my last trip my body was in layers like coats hanging in a crowded closed when i moved my arm it was in layers connected to wat i was seeing as reality by zippers , then a voice is telling me stop where trying to help your and put you bak together (lol) then they say my name and continous saying the last things dednbloated lol(me) will see is my freinds in the front and bak seats . it was fuking terrifying lol... 3 bad trips was enouogh never will i do it again


----------



## spakdacrip808 (Aug 2, 2009)

salvia is prety nuts!i held a hit of the purple sticky shit for 10 seconds, released the smoke and i couldnt stop laughing.i almost passed out and after it all i felt like i was borderline retarded!most def a trip like no other ive had


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 2, 2009)

Salvia Dela Luz:

I put the bong down and looked at the table and I started walking and flying through time and candyland and then I got to the couch somehow and I kept yelling at a conductor to start for candyland, and then I heard myself say THIS SALVIA, SALVIA, SALVIA, over and over again probably 100 or so times, and then I couldn't stop saying that, no matter how hard i tried, my throat even started to hurt and my fucking friend was just laying there doing nothing and I was tripping balls I suddenly couldnt speak and I kept yelling but he couldnt hear me, I wanted him to pull me out of the black hole I was falling into and then I started coming to and my friend popped out of nowhere and I couldnt speak and I kept getting flashbacks to candyland, like that game F.E.A.R 2

After the fact they told me I hadn't said anything! And that the trip was only a few minutes (it felt like 15 or so)

I was super freaked out and they didnt know what I was going through because my other experienced salvia friend had left

Damn, took me like 20 minutes after the trip for a lot of the effects to go away


----------



## puckfiend (Aug 3, 2009)

Took 1 HUGE rip and held it for a good 20 seconds...the second I exhaled my body is SET ON FIRE. My necklace tightens around my neck and I start ripping my clothes off. 2 minutes later I'm laying under a table half naked.

Only 20X. I would do it again, given the opportunity.


----------



## ToneDepth (Aug 5, 2009)

Tried it for the first time today, I took one big hit of 15X out of a pipe and held it in for around 20 seconds i think. Hah only needed one hit, i set the pipe down and tried to get on the bed but i kinda just fell over halfway on the bed.

I felt like I was going to fall and i was holding on to my bed to save me, then it started to feel like the bottom half of my body was falling off in layers. I finally got onto the bed and started laughing over nothing lol. My buddy then took his hit and fell on the bed cracking up, we laughed non stop for 2 or 3 minutes was very unique I would defintly do it again.

Only downfall was the taste... what a god awful flavor


----------



## kiloman (Aug 5, 2009)

i've tried it 5 times.. 


k first one..

35x salvia extract.. my first time i was in my best friends room, loaded a pipe full of it. i took 3 huge rips and held each 1 in for 30+ seconds.. the last hit i couldnt hold it in any longer because i was being "sucked in" to the different world.. i felt gravity just pull me down and i fell to his bed. *we have 1 min. of this recorded* his bed had designs like squares everywhere... i started running across the squares as if i was a miniture version of myself.. my friend was asking me questions, but i couldnt hear him because i was in this own world.. then those squares turned into a circle, there was lava in the middle of the circle and i was running around the circle away from this huge monster.. i was screaming because he was coming after me and i couldnt run fast enough.. next thing i know i'm in my friends arms crying and dripping in sweat.. 



2nd time. 35x aswell, and 2 big hits holding them in till i couldnt.. i was sitting on a balcony outside on a sunny day. i had the song "caribean blue-enya" playing... i look up at the sky and next thing i know i'm walking on the clouds. Everything seems so peaceful, and then the clouds turn into ocean waves, and i'm walking along the beach, it felt like jamaica, and the waves were splashing up on my feet.. i was running after this girl who was a couple paces ahead of me. but she was running farther and farther away. she had long brown curly hair, and thats all i could see. i just knew she was my perfect girl, and i was running and running, but i couldnt catch her.. that was my good trip


3rd trip was with 35x extract aswell at a friends house, but there was 3 of us there.. i decided to do it first, so i took 1 huge rip, then sat down on the couch.. i felt my body going into another world.. have any of ya'll seen the 3d movie coraline? i felt like i was in that movie and i was falling into this other world, then boom! i was there.. everybody had buttons on there eyes and were ragdolls.. i was the only one who had vision, and there seemed to be 50 ppl around me, begging me to sew the buttons on my eyes and join this world.. i didnt want to, so i kept fighting to come back to the real world. then i finally come to the real world, and see that every1 STILL had buttons on there eyes as if they were little ragdolls.. i couldnt come back to reality, i was freakin out but didnt want the other ppl at the house to know i was having a bad trip so i contained myself somehow.. then i finally got out of the trip.. i kept asking my friends for the next 5 minutes if they were real.. 

4th time i dont really remember it, but i remember being in the ragdoll world again


5th time i was with my friend.. i was sitting him, while he had his trip.. after like 25 minutes he started getting scared because he couldnt come out of his trip.. i was convinced he was done, and he was just blazed because he smoked a lot of bud right before.. 

so i go outside on his balcony again, and take 2 hits.. then i see this huge angel named lady salvia.. she was telling me that my friend needs to stay in the salvia world, he isnt allowed to come back to reality, because he dis-respected her. so i kept telling him to hit it again because he doesnt belong in this world.. and i kept having a conversation with lady salvia the whole time, i dont really remember about what, all i remember is that my friend wasnt alowed to return to himself again.. 


hope ya'll enjoyed them


----------



## DALEKMOS (Aug 6, 2009)

kiloman said:


> i've tried it 5 times..
> 
> 
> k first one..
> ...


Those were crazy man! Can I know how long you were stuck in the trip?


----------



## kiloman (Aug 8, 2009)

DALEKMOS said:


> Those were crazy man! Can I know how long you were stuck in the trip?


 
ya for sure.

on average 3-5 minutes.. when your trippin though, it feels like years of your life go by while ur stuck in the trip.. thats kinda why i like that saying, that time is an illusion.


----------



## cell1988 (Aug 8, 2009)

okay so here is my trip. i had done it a couple times before this, but this is my favorite one. i was the only one home one day and decided to smoke some salvia, i extracted it myself from a ounce i had bought online. so i went out on the back porch and took a hit. next thing i know i am on the ground listening to a strange song that is playing inside my head. the words were like " meet monday" "meet monday" all of the sudden a large african man named monday picked me up off the ground, and went to throw me off the deck. when i looked down into my back yard i saw a huge train speeding through my yard like it was a train station. then monday said "get on the train" I was scared that he might throw me off the deck onto the train, and i might actually be hurt or die. but just then the trip had ended and i was standing there laughing. hope you all enjoyed.. i know that i did hahaha


----------



## His.Royal.Freshness (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, I am a fairly experienced smoker of the salvia, so I would like to share with you several stories of personal experiences, and experiences of being sober and watching others blaze. For those who are about to smoke salvia, I recommend using a bong, all other ways seem to be less effective and more wasteful. 

 My first time smoking salvia was with a few friends, and due to personal reasons (them being gangly ass bitches) I was smoking that shit alone. It was 20x. I took my first hit, held it for about 10-15 seconds and exhaled. When I went for my second hit I could not help but drool all over my chest (If smoking indoors I also recommend having a towel or whatever to spit on, salvia causes salvation). After that shit, I took another hit and held it for about just as long as the first one. I had then decided for some reason that it was a good idea to stand up, still feeling sober, I did just so. I was awkwardly sweaty. I did not feel at all stoned and had an urge to tell everyone this. I began to walk over to them (or, well try to), my legs went in different directions and I felt as if it were a challenge to move. I was shouting at them repeatedly like a zombie, "IM NOT STONED". Though I noticed something was wrong when they backed away from me in terror. 
 That is basically all I can remember of my first salvia experience.

 My next story is with friends, but only describes the high of one of them due to bad memory (how the hell did that happen?)
 Since I got solo stoned last time, I forced everyone to blaze before I. A friend of mine was complaining about allergies or some garbage towards the smoke, and to him I said (as I will say to you, if you claim to have allergies towards smoke) "The more you smoke, the stronger you will be towards it" (either that or you'll die...) (I once got a blood test that said I was allergic to cats, now I got like 3 of the little fuckers and Im perfectly fine). So everyone started to take some hits, and after the second round I noticed that someone has been drooling into the bong.... (Nothing you can do about it, take another hit). A friend was coughing real hardcore and said he could not do it anymore. About 30 seconds later he was whining that everyone was hogging the bong. After another hit he was the only one I can remember to hallucinate. It began with us describing the smoothness of the hits, and someone mentioned that he were in like a state of "chi". So thus friend broke into a state of nonstop laughter for like a full minute, claming that I was the "chi man". He then sat back and described to us that he could see himself sitting on the other side of the couch, and that he had left his body. According to him this had only lasted about another minute.
That was my final time smoking straight salvia (I think?) due to the awkward sweatiness and strange feelings. 

 This is my first time mixing it.
I was alone this time (and to my knowledge quite naked), I decided to mix a fair dosage of 20x salvia with some pot (I think it was Bubba Kush). 
Though most people say not to have noise whilst sally trippin' I thought It would be dope to Play some techno with as much bass as possible. I turned off the lights, and turned on the black light. I was ready for that shit. I cannot remember how many hits it took me to start tripping, but I can vividly remember taking the last one. I could feel my heart begin to sync with the beat, the faster the song went; the faster my heart did aswell. It started to feel more like some good club drug (from what everyone says its defiantly not supposed to). I could not help but sand up and begin to dance, I was disoriented and could no longer tell were I was. I had slipped into a state of euphoria, where the only thing in existence was me and the music. I felt as if my entire boy had been wrapped in the smoothest of silk (or fur, or some other really smooth shit). On the opposite side of the room was a mirror, inside the mirror was me. I stared into the mirror, and as I recall was amazed with my hair. I stood there for a while in a trance; watching it bounce back and fourth as I fed my racing hearts uncontrollable urge to dance. I looked over onto my bed, which was covered with a white furry blanket that was lit up by the black light. The longer I stared at it the closer I was to it. I no longer had to think about walking, my legs seemed to only obey my eyes. I laid down and everything at once was peaceful. 
After a while I turned over onto my back (and this is where shit gets kina fucked up). 
 At this point I could barley open my eyes, only to faintly see what was lit by the black light. I began to feel what Im going to describe as a shit load of little people running underneath my back (A stampede, I suppose). It felt extremely strange and I wanted it to stop, though I still felt the warming engulfment of euphoria from before. In an effort to stop the stampede I sat up. I can honestly say this was just the same, if not worse than lying down. I remember feeling as if I was constantly falling back into myself in a circular motion; as if an axel had been stuck through the center of my body and and I was rotating on the propeller of an airplane. It felt as if I had been falling back into myself for eternity. I was constantly struggling to fight it, to escape it and to make it stop; once again drooling all over myself. After the struggle I had realized that instead of fighting it I should invite it. I lay down and began to relax. I woke up next morning (3:00pm) in a pool of sweat with a mild headache. 
 So basically I would say that it was an absolutely kick ass trip, only next time Ill be sure to use a strobe light aswell. 

 There are much more stories I have to be told of salvia and its experiences, though I suddenly have the munchies, and they will need to wait for another day. I will go now and make a shit load of bacon to feast. Much love The Freshness


----------



## Coltn420 (Aug 15, 2009)

Makes me feel as if my body is a ferris wheel and im rolling around not fun


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 15, 2009)

i felt like i was in a frreakin scary dream or someshit and i was getting sucked into the wall..
and another time i thought i was sitting in everychair in one room and i thought i was crawling on the floor or somshit


----------



## NeverSmoke (Nov 16, 2009)

salvia is way wierd....

it always starts off feeling like i am being pulled back into something, or like everything is being folded up, or rolled up, then the whole universe becomes flat, and eventually everything starts to disapear, and it feels like someone is telling me in the back of my mind to just relax, and that this is normal, eventually the subtle hallucinations take a crazy turn that i am never prepared for, i feel like i am about to learn a big secret.... and then (this is where i always start to freak out, no matter how hard i tell myself its a trip)....and then its like i am finally seeing the REAL world...and my life as i thought had existed was simply a memory of a long long time ago.... then in the real world i have no tangable body, so i cant talk and i am a peice of something else, and all the people i have ever known in my life, such as family friends and anyone i ever met are just peices like me that are all a part of a bigger being, and the only reason i thought i was "related" or close to some people was because in the real reality (salvia world) they are the ones that are closest to me its like im a cell and they are the cell next to me and thats the only connection we have, but i have an attachment to the ones closest to me because they appear to be my friends and family(at the same time they are just tiny cells compacted together on a microscopic scale, and as the trip keeps going i end up turning into the larger being that me and all life are a part of, and now i'm really entering the REAL world, but then that large, thing/person/entity/me ends up being a tiny peice of an even larger peice and it just keeps going and going and going, and every time it turns into a larger person it's like i have been stuck in the previous one for a life time, so in one salvia trip that last 15mins i felt like i had spent 20 to thirty lifetimes, sometimes it feels like infinite lifetimes because when you trip time doesn't exist..... i always try to fight it because it's like i am losing my identity, and in my mind i would rather die, but in this new world there is no such thing as dying, and if there was i wouldn't be in control of it. 
it feels like i keep zooming out, like first i am only a cell or a part of a larger thing/person/being/me(i cant explain what it is it feels like it's everyone in the whole world, and at the same time it feels like a complete stranger, and at the same time its me), then i am that larger thing, then there are many large beings like me that are all just a part of a larger thing, and it keeps going, the reason i get so scared is because when i am doing this "zooming" time on the scale of microscopic object is really really fast compared to the larger, and since i keep zooming out time keeps slowing down..... so in my life before i started tripping, when i thought time was normal, now feels like an ever shrinking moment.

hard to explain..... its like time is relative to the space that you take up..... so when i was just a tiny piece of very large object, i only saw a very small piece of a very large time..... eventually i zoom back into my "normal" body, and when i finally come back its like i just woke up from a nightmare....lol i know i probably sound nuts, but the words cannot describe what i felt and saw..... anyway, i have done salvia over 40 times, i liked it otherwise i wouldn't have done it so many times, at first my trips were nothing like this, this is what has been happening the to me every time i smoke salvia in the exact same way

but the last six times were very terrifying and i decided to never do it again. i told myself that the last couple of times but i always forget the feeling and want to feel it again, but once the trip starts it feels like i never actually stopped tripping from the first time and every time i smoke it in my real life, i zoom out of a being in the salvia world...... 

anyway it makes me feel like my whole life is fake, and all the things i care about in this world are meaningless, and i don't mean like material possessions i mean like things like talking, or having a body, or time. salvia is fucking weird and a complete mind fuck.... anyone who says it doesn't do anything to them... then lucky you, but i think that everyone should try it once, it is honestly a life changing experience and is something you will never forget, and it is something that is very personal


----------



## drugreference (Nov 17, 2009)

i smoked a bit of some 20x from an opium pipe once, i hate that shit, it was like the uncomfortable part to the come up on acid...everything kinda went block...like it felt cubist and there was one of those old 60 min kinda stop watches back and to my left counting down till it was over...yuck


----------



## karmabud (Nov 25, 2009)

my wife bought me some 20X salvia extract and i went up into my room to chill and smoke it . i tryed the leaves before but only got a headache so i figured this would be sorta the same , tho i figured what the hell .

i packed a whole bowl of salvia sat indian style , turned on the tv and prceeded to take the biggest hit i could . suddenly i began to cough ....... ugh oh ! 
I fell back into bed hacking and suddenly colors came in from my periferal ( sp ? ) vision . then it happened , i forgot i was on a drug ! i guess from falling back and trying to get up i was hallucinating that i was in a flipping room with one window out ( which later i realized was the tv ) and i had this dreadful feeling that my life had been ripped away from me and this flipping room would never stop and that this was my eternity . 
the next thing i knew i was down stairs in the living room ( felt like i fell through the floor! ) staring at my wife and mother in law . they had a dumbfounded look on there faces . i had drool running out of my mouth and onto my shirt and i had a dead freaked out look . 
you wouldnt believe the relief i had coming out of that trip . 

i will never do it again !!!!!!!


----------



## RobMar (Nov 25, 2009)

The first time I smoked it I felt like I was on that boat going through the tunnel in willy wonkas chocolate factory. 

The second time I smoked it I went in to a cartoon type dimension. I was a toy that these kids were playing with. At one point my body felt like it was getting pulled or rolled up. TRippy shit for sure


----------



## 420thAvenue (Dec 14, 2009)

Figured I'd add my ever so wonderful experience.

I had purchased the 10x extract. I watched two people take a small hit and I felt they handled it like pussies. So I loaded my bubbler with a full bowl (decent size bowl, 3-4 hits for bud), anyhow, I ripped that whole bowl down and held it in for 10 seconds maybe. It doesn't taste good, especially when you vomit and piss your pants at the same time you exhale the smoke. I didn't know who I was, where I was, or what was going on. I had dropped my bubbler on the cement floor of the garage, somehow it didn't break. At first I literally thought I was in the movie The Butterfly Effect, and after a few min I slowly grasped reality. 

All the while there are 5 people laughing histarically, how could they not? My motor skills were completely gone for 5 minutes or so. I was cussing my friends out something fierce; and they said all I was doing was drooling and shouting gibberish. 

After I had come down (or came back??) I told everyone that I would have probably ended my life had they handed me a gun. So needless to say I won't smoke it again, but a few people I know have smoked it more than once and would smoke it right now if you offered it to them.


----------



## moedownonit (Dec 15, 2009)

lol ....anyone been zipped open and rolled up?......LOL...fuck that shit


----------



## mmsicis (Dec 15, 2009)

Jeeez! First time i tried it dont know how much x extract but it was strong. Most of my friends where on ground after 1st hit. I took first one, then second one and was fucked up, later while triping i saw the bottle with salvia coming my way and i took another hit. Than i totally faded away. I was like falling into abyss. Everything just everything was going upwards and i was like falling into something. I kinda didnt like it, i though it will never end  In the place we smoked it was house party full of ppl. And we were all crawling on ground lol (who smoked)


----------



## BlueNine (Dec 15, 2009)

Not sure a house party is the best place for it...although one of my best trips with sally was a houseparty, but tbh once a few people started hitting the bong it became more of a salvia party...


----------



## stonedoutcam (Dec 16, 2009)

ok so one night my friend made a video on you tube of him doing 120x huge hit like 400,000 views in a month and he called me up and let me try it and i hit it outta bowl and held it about 30 secnds and let out then everything was like one as my body was being pulled to the right and there were blue and yellow worlds of the same world but i was in the blue side while my fist wouldnt come outta the yellow and my friends car handle was turning into like a liquid and i sat down casue i didnt understand anything or couldnt see anyone just hear them as everything spun around until reality came back , and i walked home


about 6 months later my other friend has salvia 80 x and says come to my house and try it and me and about other friends went to his house in his back yard and we had to make a water bottle pipe...that i made pretty good lol and all my friends did it and only did littel hits and tripped lightly and it was my turn and he gave me alot of the powdery leaf and i took a huge rip help it for 30 seconds but as iwas holding it my friend put another leaf in the bowl when i let out i took another hit thinking oh 120 x wasnt to crazy ...man was i fucking wrong i let out the second hit of 80 x at 10 seconds and i was sitting on the stairs and all my friends were in wooden chairs and when i got the first inhale of fresh air my mind was fucking from my right side to my face was just one thing and i wanted it to like stay at that ,Basically nothing was moving the picture was frozen and i could hear everyone talking still then my body got the pulling feeling the i started full speed running around the table and chairs 

all i saw was red and blue and yellow and green bricks spinning around my eyes i thought i was on a roller coaster going around them and i saw there heads going all over the place and i couldnt stop asking them to shut it off they laughed but i was serious lol , and i sat down to make them think i was ok and there fucking dog runs up to me and licks m face and trippin omg that was like a crazy disney movie i go u pquick and was liek wtf but couldnt fully talk haha then it winded down and i just chillin out and everyones asking me what it was like since they didnt even tripp good they all took littel hits

i found salvia 80x a more crazy tripp then the 120x but i also belive its casue 80x i had more fine powdery leaves and i took 2 hits


----------



## Dublin Drop (Dec 17, 2009)

lynchburgball said:


> smoking salvia is a shorter version of hell.


If you dance with the devil then you know it's not gonna be pleasant


----------



## cJones (Sep 17, 2010)

earlier today i had a mad trip, i was smoking in a field mixing it with some strong weed. after 1 of my friends tripped i was thinking i was fine but after my 4th or 5th bong hit i just spaced out without realising and after about 30 seconds i tried to move my leg as i was led down and it moved in slow motion as if i was in space, i just couldnt move or do anything without it being slow motion, i looked at my friends and they were moving and speaking in slow motion, at first i enjoyed it but then i tried to move around abit so the world would go back to normal speed, i then got up but apparently fell straight back down, at this point i was tripping balls and led down on my stomach, i felt like i was about a foot into the ground and only my head wasnt buried by the mud, then i started thinking about being buried alive and i felt like i was losing air to breathe and i got very clostrophobic and started panicing, then a friend put some nirvana on and i just concentrated on the music and tried to pull myself out the trip by thinking its just the drugs, but i kept spacing out and coming back every 2mins or so, it was scary as everytime i came back i panicd as i thought one of my friends was going to trip, although i was the one tripping.... at times it wasnt the nicest experience ever and when i panicd i swore in my head id never take drugs again but the overall trip you have of salvia is amazing.. as i look back on what happend earlier i am looking forward to taking some more salvia soon.  thanks for reading guys


----------



## april (Sep 17, 2010)

ok i'm in canada and we can buy very potent salvia at any local convenience store (well most do, if they sell pipes and shit they have salvia its legal here)
all i remember was i was watching a Tool video ( vicarious i think) i took a hit , held it in as long as i could, then i'm told i tried to talk but all that came out was babababa- lmfao then i thought i was gonna lose it,i thought i was on the side of a ship leaning over the railing?? as i'm trying to understand what the fuck is happening the buzz starts to go away.Then trying to explain to someone what happened was even more fucked up-lol I tried alot of "stuff" when i was in my teens but nothing comes close to smoking really good salvia.


----------



## askiba (Sep 18, 2010)

my experience with Salvia:

it wasn't the first time i had used it, but this time was much more significant. 
In fact, it was so intense, that i immediately forgot the experience after. All I knew was that I was happy to be back to Earth.
For some reason I've been able to recall those events after they've been deleted. 
Also there seems to be some significance to the words "REALIZATION." All I could remember was my thoughts trying to explain "I came upon the realization...." and that I can't ever finish that sentence, it is too hard to comprehend what was the real reality.

So I took the pipe and took a big hit of some 60X. Held it in, and suddenly, I am in some magic room. It morphs into other rooms and other times. I can't move, I am completely alone, and I feel very unpleasant. I don't know if I felt physical or emotional pain, but it was annoying to say the least. Suddenly I noticed that everytime I tried to focus on what was in front of me, the current time would change. And I think I kept looking into the future.. other people say they go back to the past, well I think I went to the future. I wondered if I'd ever come back, but there was a certain peace. Little did I know this trip was far from over.

Suddenly there was a conversation between me and someone else. Then the thought tickled my mind again, I *came upon the realization* that the other person was also me, and I was talking for both people. I would say my words first, and then D's, and them mine, then D's, I didn't remember exactly what was said, but I remember that I was extremely upset that D who is a significant person in my life right now, was being controlled by me in salvia world.



From what happened there is even harder to explain, and I don't want to assume that anything specific happened, but it was like I was experiencing the lives of other beings around me, not just humans, but pets too. I just didn't understand, but I saw what I saw, then these memories are deleted, so they are very hard to recall on.

The final and scary part of the trip, is well, there seemed to be an evil entity in control of this trip toward the end, they would make jokes about my life, my loved ones, and loved to laugh about everything. All I can remember is that I was really sad, and it especially pains me living in today, and recalling that this being was laughing at my life as it is now, and laughing at the others around me. They also made threats that they would torture me and D in the future. I hope I am ready for that if it ever comes.


----------



## LetricBud (Sep 18, 2010)

i suppose ill post my salvia trip/rant.

i wrote this years ago, and saved it for just this purpose.


Salvia divinorum:


Oh god....Worst drug ive ever done.

And ive done a few...or more.

But salvia is by far the worst trip ive had.

If you want to do it, get like 20X, or stronger...Use a bong, and a torch lighter....After taking a huge hit, hold it in for 10-20 seconds...It will taste bad.

If its done properly, youll "black out" right after exhaling..and youll probably launch into some crazy hallucination...And you'll get up and walk around with no control over what you're doing...You'll most likely walk outside, which is dangerous.

All of my friends had basically the same thing...

Except with me, for about 2-3hrs afterwards, i had increased heart rate and heavy breathing..i was very scared. 

Right after exhaling..my eyes filled with static "that shit on old tv's...w/e", then i got up and started walking around and yelling....My entire sense of being was abolished, i felt out of this world....I felt like someone was dragging me to a place i could never return from...the dragging feeling continued...I saw all my friends and family disappear before my eyes.

Then i regained conciousness...My friends and brother telling me to calm down...They had no idea the horror i had just felt...

I seriously thought i was going away somewhere...

Never again will i do salvia. Worst trip ever...

If you're seeking a cheap, legal hallucination, then this is it...But be warned....the hallucinations are very powerful and you can lose control of your bodily functions/ Motor skills.

In my opinion, this is more dangerous than marijuana, lsd...even mushrooms.

Oh, the hallucinations and shit only last about 2-15 minutes.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Sep 18, 2010)

lynchburgball said:


> smoking salvia is a shorter version of hell.


 yeah thats what i experienced its no joke


----------



## sven deisel (Sep 18, 2010)

how i tell people what salvia is like is i call it ketamines big brother like taking k and cooking it up into a crack rock. try it sometime when your tripping


----------



## Sinistry (Sep 18, 2010)

That stuff has no effect on me whatsoever, just gave me a headache. Its been years since I tried it, but my girlfriend did it at the same time and she had a very profound trip where she talked to the green lady and she told her I wouldnt understand. She told me this before she knew I hadnt had any effects. She described a few common aspects of the trip that I had read about before but she didnt know much about it beforehand. It was neat to hear her describe the same effects other people had. It was a waste for me and I havent had it since. Maybe its gotten better/more potent since then. But I seem to have an unnatural tolerance to most drugs.


----------



## Clubadub (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey! awesome thread man, I've been dying to explain my crazy journey. Here comes the madness haha!

So my Salvia kit arrived today from Coffeesh0p.

I was really eager to try it so I filled up my pipe half way with x5 Salvia. After, I felt a little light, but nothing too exciting, so I filled another bowl up about half way again as I wasn't up for a bad experience, and that I was nervous since it was my first ever time smoking it. After a few seconds I felt quite confused, no visuals. I remember looking at my jet lighter and pipe and saying things aloud like "This doesn't make any sense" I was very confused by this point and wanted to just chill out and forget everything else because too much thinking would overload my brain.

2 minutes later the experience wasn't carrying any further so I packed my pipe this time and smoke it. As soon as I exhaled I could feel my heart beating quite strongly, my blood flow felt as if it were carrying needles especially around my cheeks and legs. Little did I know that it was soon going to be the end of reality.

I stood up and sat on my chair at my computer, the effects started to kick in quite extreme. Still no visuals but I drifted off from the world and got insanely confused, I felt as if I were boxed in a confined space so I leaped out my chair, rushed to the door and opened it, saying "What?!" a few times quite loud. I looked around and nothing made sense, nothing at all. After closing the door I was reassured that there were other objects outside my room as I thought that my room was the only place left in the house, and that everything outside my door was a big black hole of nothing. I sat back down but started to panic as I started to feel quite lost, trying to say things aloud but only noises escaped my mouth. I stared at my computer monitor and imagined a rotating spiral in my mind, I was hypnotized by it and I somehow managed to make myself believe that if I became one with the spiral and breathed the same way I would live. So all these crazy breathing patterns started happening but I felt settled, for a good few seconds. Then when I stopped this insane breathing technique I lost it, and thought I was dying. I stood up really scared and looked at my roof, I thought that everyone in the house were on top of my ceiling watching me, waiting for me to stop breathing like the spiral in my mind. I was genuinely waiting for my ceiling to lift up to reveal my Mum, Dad and sister laughing at me telling me that I've never existed, that my whole life has been false. That reality was nothing. I lay down on my bed and remember wishing that the experience would end. I eventually became really down, thinking the trip wouldn't end and that I would have to live the rest of my days feeling the way I did, ultimately becoming a psychopath. I became really hot so I removed my T-shirt. Tossing and turning every few seconds because the tingly feeling was making me really agitated.

About 5 minutes passed and I felt a little better, but I was shivering like hell! I was glad that things made sense again.

So yeah. Overall, First time having 3 bowls wasn't a great idea, I wished I'd stuck with just the one. It was terrifying.

About 30 minutes later, I convinced myself to have another. Just the one this time! Haha. It was better, I felt more in control. Still, that bloody tingly feeling is really uncomfortable. But it was more pleasant.

I can't imagine what smoking 1g of the stuff would do to someone! Not up for trying to be honest. 

Insane stuff, but be careful it's strong! I only had x5 and it proved quite nasty.

I'll read some other posts to see if there's any similar effects.

Cheers.

Lewis.


----------



## Tenner (Jul 19, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> how i tell people what salvia is like is i call it ketamines big brother like taking k and cooking it up into a crack rock. try it sometime when your tripping


Quite a good comparison there, they are both dissociatives after all


----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2011)

You need some practice to find your feet with salvia.
The ego is a strange thing, when the centre of your conciousness disentangles from your physical form the ego is desperate to define itself, even if it is as the last thing it observed, then you become a chair, or a wall or whatever...
Once you learn to beat this autopilot system of BEING SOMETHING, which takes a shitload of letting go, things get more navigable. I have yet to experience a substance that produces the visual beaty of salvia.


----------



## patsbrady0345 (Jul 21, 2011)

it taste bad but i did 100x started laughing like crazy and just felt great


----------



## laywhoish12 (Jul 22, 2011)

*It was scary, I've only done it once and it felt like my spirit was being taken from my body to some other place and I couldnt move that well.* pretty damn close to what this person said except the not being able to move part and i had an 15x extract just not for me i guess


----------



## Triryan1990 (Feb 5, 2014)

Did it for the first time today, it was 50x stuff. Really enjoyed it used to do a fair few drugs so I'm used to intense highs. The was I can describe it as it felt like an invisible wall was erected either side of me and the light projected on the ceiling from a lamp turned into a giant peacock tail and the colours at the end of the tail were were moving around in time to bad company. My friend them spoke to me and I seemed to forget how to understand and speak English . It was awesome. I was tingly and VERY warm!


----------



## bushwickbill (Feb 10, 2014)

I did it once while watching dr. phil. He big bald head got really weird.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 10, 2014)

Paranoia!!!


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 10, 2014)

Salvia was the first drug I ever did, even before cannabis (minus alcohol, tobacco, and opiates). Was against drugs personally up until that point. Salvia flipped the script for me.


----------



## Kushyman (Feb 10, 2014)

You have got to be kidding?


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 10, 2014)

Nope I use to be against cannabis and all drugs for the most part. I saw friends losing control and direction of their lives. I realized later that drugs aren't necessarily bad, and can be used responsibly. one of many things I've been wrong about initially and came around to. Now I'm a daily toker for a decade this year. Having chronic pain isn't fun, and now I have an affinity towards anything that can make my life easier


----------



## Kushyman (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm just saying that if salvia was the first "drug" that I ever did, I don't think I would have ever tried anything else.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 12, 2014)

ahahahahaha yes my friends had some bad experiences with salvia, for me, it was like having my mind stretched open. It was a very existential experience and while I enjoyed it, I was also in awe some leaves from a plant could induce such an experience. 

It made me reconsider my position on chemical substances. I ended up eating cannabis brownies from hash oil a couple weeks later. Which of course I ate two and a half, too much, and throughly enjoyed the experience. Pretty much became a cannabis user regularly after that.

ETA I wouldn't do it again, did it a handful of times, just isn't isn't my cup of tea. prefer mushrooms, which I cultivated for a couple of years and enjoyed with my friends many great trips. It's odd though, had a friend tell me he was "over" mushrooms and didn't understand how. As I've gone down that rabbit hole countless times (never more than once or twice a month back in the day), I now understand what he meant. Easily in top 5 experiences of my life, yet haven't had a brain reboot in a few years now. One day again I'm sure I'll have a date with the fungus.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 12, 2014)

Also salvia was such a terrible tasting smoke and wondering did anyone else get headaches after? I always did


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 12, 2014)

Ive done salvia many times. I got high as fuck once and did salvia right after and its was crazy! I felt like I was in a book flipping through reality's seeing different images on each page/flip.
It was x25 but Ive done x35 to lol


----------



## Kervork (Feb 14, 2014)

Took a big hit. The world starts streaming past the left side of my head while not moving at all. I begin laughing hysterially, in a way which others said was quite creepy, then next thing I know I'm on the ground.


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 10, 2014)

First time i tryed it i was on a park bench in front of a bank and once i accepted Godess Salvia has an host after the exale i thought i was at a train station waiting for a train  Started to giggle and to walk pretty fast on the side of the building while passing my finger on the brick wall all the way to the end of it then my friend did bring me back to the park bench and that when my train trip started lol i remember too that in my head, my angle of view at that moment i was sit down on the park bench while in fact i was standing up?  But i swear that i conceive to be sit? i was feeling to be sit! Every things was moving in sort of waves it was so awesome >.< Really wierd and confusing but pleasant  My friend got a video i wonder if he still have it i could show you guys!


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Salvia was the first drug I ever did, even before cannabis (minus alcohol, tobacco, and opiates). Was against drugs personally up until that point. Salvia flipped the script for me.


That what Godess Salvia is there for my friend! Show you new sense of reality  Show you the truth! That why gov dont want those substance to be legal lol.. It change your perspective of things and they dont want that to happen. They love sleepy sheeps not the awake one


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 10, 2014)

ANC said:


> You need some practice to find your feet with salvia.
> The ego is a strange thing, when the centre of your conciousness disentangles from your physical form the ego is desperate to define itself, even if it is as the last thing it observed, then you become a chair, or a wall or whatever...
> Once you learn to beat this autopilot system of BEING SOMETHING, which takes a shitload of letting go, things get more navigable. I have yet to experience a substance that produces the visual beaty of salvia.


Exactly ^^ It depend on ur personality too some people will never handle it wat so ever! Im a really funny, spiritual and open minded person and really do one with my self? You must understand what im talking about so i wont explain it which make it a really good substance for me because im not afraid of the unknown, im not afraid to loose a certain control of my self because i still can keep a feet in the reality, i know how to control my mind ^^ I remain positive and i experiment situation what ever can they be  I love to experience new things or any kind of events i find them really spiritual and pleasant  Its like if Godess Salvia once you decide to host her bring you in a whole new world <3 She is my favorite and i respect her and due to that she also respect me ! People gotta be prepared to host her in there mind before trying it.. If you do then she will bring you in heaven otherwise she will bring you in hell and you wont want to ever try it again ahahaha  You cant lie to your self which in consequence once you give her acces to your mind you also cant lie to her  Sry for my bad english i hope every thing is readable


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 10, 2014)

Clubadub said:


> Hey! awesome thread man, I've been dying to explain my crazy journey. Here comes the madness haha!
> 
> So my Salvia kit arrived today from Coffeesh0p.
> 
> ...


yeah ahaha thats what im trying to explain on my other post  You cant lie to your self, gotta be fully prepared to accept her has an host! Goddess Salvia <3. Even 1% of doubt, fear, hesitation, stress or anxiety will bring you to the '' hell '' part of this new dimension  You gotta really be prepared mentally for her 100% and not less. Gotta feel it deep in ur soul and all your body that you want to try it  you gotta be exited, happy and glad to experiment her  Otherwise... ...  Always remember that you cant lie to your self! So if you decide to let her host you, penetrate your mind, you wont lie to her as well!  Respect the Godess and she will respect you as well  She can be both the best thing you will ever have done or if your not prepared the worse thing as well! That why some people say that they feel like they are getting their soul ripped of them or that it feel like '' hell ''  They are simply loosing control of them self, their feet in the reality like i love to say! Salvia make you swim between 2 world in the same time ^^ A good trip feel like heaven, it feel like the most awesome thing in the world! Try it again one time and keep a feet in the reality, trust me  You dont have to be afraid at all! just experiment it all the way to the end in a positive way, always keep in mind that you will come back to the reality in a short moment so that you should take this moment to have a good trip  and everything will go like its suposed to be ^^ Of course if you respect her and accept what she is offering to you  '' Let the water flow like the rain on the rock, like the wave of the ocean! The air on ur skin  '' I'll be your feet in the reality if you want, just open this tread if you feel bad and read this post slowly and stay calm  it's just a trip my bro!


----------



## Pacman3344 (Nov 3, 2014)

This drug needs to be taken serious and with respect. Before taking this you have to be completely relaxed and comfortable with your surroundings and have 2 people with you that are sober and that you trust! That being said, I will try to explain my journey to hell and back. I took a bowl of 30X with a bong and held it in for 30 seconds. It hits you fast! It started off good with me still coherent for 5 seconds then after that I was in my own universe, I left this world. I felt like I was an object and I was split in 2 and one half of me was spinning in a circle and reconnecting with myself for a split second. It was really fast at first and as my trip got weaker it slowed down. To me I felt like this was my life for eternity and that I was doomed to be this insignificant for all time. Every time that i would meet up with my other half I would try and grab on to it and stay. I also felt like I was a page in a book that someone was rapidly flipping through, I would see the other pages turning until it got to my turn and then I would see the rest of the pages turning after me. During all this their was white all around me like I was floating in a universe of nothing! I wish I could explain this better.... As I was coming out of the trip I knew I was almost done but half my body was in the other world and half was in this reality, my mind knew I was coming out and it started freaking out! I wanted out so bad! I was screaming and trying to pull my half out and I was very slowly, at this point my friend had to wrap his body around mine to control me and keep me from busting my room up. I guess I took a pretty good fall. Anyways I finally came back to this reality and I was sweating profusely! I experienced vertigo for about 5 minutes after. It's been 1 week since I have done it and I'm still experiencing vertigo every now and then but I'm getting better. That night I couldn't sleep, I had nightmares and anxiety attacks and couldn't close my eyes. I felt a sense of emptiness and darkness! I did not like being alone and I wanted to be around my family all the time. I felt like I was nothing but a spec or grain of sand if even that in the universe, I felt and still do feel insignificant. I feel like everyone in this world is following a pattern that never changes. I'm religios and I honestly don't know how I could have gotten through this without the comfort of knowing that God exist. For a second I doubted that he even exist but the comfort I got after praying to him assured me that he was there. I have quit all drugs and alcohol. we have so much to learn in this lifetime and so much more in the life after this. Sometimes I still think I'm in a reality where I only exist. I advise to NOT take this drug, it could effect the way you think forever! But it could do nothing to you but why take the risk. I experienced a bad Tripp and I wouldn't wish that Tripp on my worst enemy. I have experienced HELL and I pray I never return.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 3, 2014)

^ I've had a few experiences just like that from salvia. Except it completely wore off after about 30 minutes

Don't let it mess with you too much...


----------



## gamereaper (Nov 3, 2014)

Easy... Tree, wood ,paper towel, earth, pink vortex... I'll leave it to you guys


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Nov 3, 2014)

somewhere between a rotten sanitary napkin with a hint of burning rubber crossed with mexican schwag and sewage vapor..
oh,salvia trip,not taste...sorry...


----------



## mrCRC420 (Nov 4, 2014)

I brought Salvia to Western Mass in 2005-6... It disassociates your world into circles and patterns. I don't think I learned much from my experiences, but it showed me another form of consciousness (it was my first trip drug). I did have one come-down where I had an out of body experience and I thought I was famous, oh and I saw a painting of aristocrats rapping to each other. ....... I wouldn't fuck with it now, makes my body feel so weird/cold/tingly. But, yea, mad respect to Salvia - THAT'S some crazy shit.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 4, 2014)

dmt...


----------



## iconoclast (Nov 9, 2014)

It felt like someone threw a hand grenade into my thoughts and I spent the next 20 mins putting the pieces back together.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Nov 10, 2014)

turn on some sweet music and sit down. I smoked salvia for a summer straight. with practice you can learn to be ready for the transition to the place spirits go to be reborn! thats what i came to the conlsuion of, I wont touch the shit anymore but some definite glowing memories. Im not sure but once i think i time traveled.


----------



## Kervork (Nov 13, 2014)

The whole world was rushing past the left side of my head, then I started laughing like hell and came to with my face in the dirt.


----------



## bushwickbill (Nov 14, 2014)

Took a hit, shit went sideways, took another, it got more sideways, took another, I couldnt stop laughing. Dr Phil was on tv and his head was gigantic, it was cracking me up, the whole time it seemed like everything was diagonal, like on the old tube tv's when the picture would flip out a bit and roll. Anyway, I'll stick to shrooms, more predictable.


----------

